# Building a 390XP Monster



## blsnelling

Let's try this again. 

Here's my new 390XP. I've had a hankering for either a 385 or 390 for a while now.


----------



## blsnelling

This afternoon I fired it up for a few seconds to make sure it ran right. I then swapped out the coil for an unlimited one. I also tri-ported the muffer. This vid is the fery first cuts made with the saw. It's tuned to 13,200. The P&C are now setting on my desk


----------



## MacLaren

Getr done Brad. Subscribing........
She's gonna be brute


----------



## Andyshine77

Brad you're killing me, I'm getting bad thoughts again.


----------



## tlandrum

my husqvarna is more orange than your husqvarna


----------



## Johndirt82

I absolutely love the 390 simon did for me. I like it so much that I sold my 372xpw. For a little bit of weight gain. it blows the 372 away and isn't much bigger physically. Have fun with it Brad. I always like seeing and learning new stuff.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

You're gonna have to do more than what you know, to call it a monster Brad.....Stihl for work....Husky for racing!......Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## 4btchevy

did you use the larger husky deflectors to port the muffler and were do you get your oem unlimited coils, baileys says there discontinued, have fun with your new toy looking forward to seeing it after the porting


----------



## mdavlee

Unlimited eom coils can usually be found on ebay for a lot less than new.


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You're gonna have to do more than what you know, to call it a monster Brad.....Stihl for work....Husky for racing!......Hahahahahahahaha!


 
I doubt I ever get into race saws. I love to see them run, but that's not my cup of tea.


----------



## rattler362

Congrat's Brad on the new saw i can't wait to see the after affect i know she will be a runner.


----------



## ale

Looks real good! Can you post some pics of your "tri-port" muffler? Can't wait to see the end product on this one. Is that an Oregon Reduced Weight bar? Did you already wear off the silk screen logo with use or remove it another way? Looks better without IMO. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Officer's Match

Subscribed. Looks like a monster in the making.


----------



## Scandy14

Just curious, what makes the 385 and 390 "better" than the 395?


----------



## tlandrum

id choose the 390 over the 395 just for the inboard clutch.


----------



## Scandy14

tlandrum2002 said:


> id choose the 390 over the 395 just for the inboard clutch.



I had read that before, but I didn't know if there were other advantages; I know the 395 does weigh a little more.


----------



## teatersroad

Scandy14 said:


> I had read that before, but I didn't know if there were other advantages; I know the 395 does weigh a little more.


 
my impression,, the 395 is the torque monster, the 390 has the rpm's and throttle response. Cedarkerf has a knarley 'slingr 390 he brought to the pnw gtg.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Its already a strong runner with just the muffler mod and unlimited coil.


----------



## mdavlee

I like the 390s as they balance so good I can run them just as long as a 372. They have plenty of power for a 32" full comp in hardwoods with a little work. The 395s will out pull them with a 42".


----------



## Logger4Life

*What makes a 385/390 better than a 395*

I have owned all of them and there are advantages and disadvantages to each model. But to answer your ? simply the 385/390 and the 395 all have the same stroke 38mm or 1.5 " now the 385 has a non windowed 54mm piston , the 390 has a 55mm non windowed piston and both 385 & 390 have inboard clutches and the chain tensionier in the side cover of the saw. Also the 385/390 is about 16lbs dry which is about 2lbs lighter than a 395 at 18lbs dry now these weights are true weights of the saw not the factory advertisment. Now the 395 has a 56mm windowed piston , an out board clutch with the chain tensioner in the body of the saw. So there I gave you the specs and differences. The only thing that makes a 390 better than a 395 is in stock form the power to weight ratio is higher and the easier access to the chain tension adjustment screw. But the 395 is made very very well it is one of the toughest saws ever made and for a long bar saw it's hard to beat. The 395 is a torque saw for cutting big trees all day or milling. I am actually building a 390xp with a 56mm bore and a 2100 thin ring piston if I can locate one. If not I will use a Meteor 395 piston. So I hope all this garble of info I just spit out help you to answer your question.


----------



## Scandy14

Logger4Life said:


> I have owned all of them and there are advantages and disadvantages to each model. But to answer your ? simply the 385/390 and the 395 all have the same stroke 38mm or 1.5 " now the 385 has a non windowed 54mm piston , the 390 has a 55mm non windowed piston and both 385 & 390 have inboard clutches and the chain tensionier in the side cover of the saw. Also the 385/390 is about 16lbs dry which is about 2lbs lighter than a 395 at 18lbs dry now these weights are true weights of the saw not the factory advertisment. Now the 395 has a 56mm windowed piston , an out board clutch with the chain tensioner in the body of the saw. So there I gave you the specs and differences. The only thing that makes a 390 better than a 395 is in stock form the power to weight ratio is higher and the easier access to the chain tension adjustment screw. But the 395 is made very very well it is one of the toughest saws ever made and for a long bar saw it's hard to beat. The 395 is a torque saw for cutting big trees all day or milling. I am actually building a 390xp with a 56mm bore and a 2100 thin ring piston if I can locate one. If not I will use a Meteor 395 piston. So I hope all this garble of info I just spit out help you to answer your question.



Thanks for taking the time to explain the differences.


----------



## Rudolf73

Subscribing opcorn:

The 390xp uses the 372 muffer right?


----------



## blsnelling

Rudolf73 said:


> Subscribing opcorn:
> 
> The 390xp uses the 372 muffer right?


 
Yes.


----------



## Cedarkerf

teatersroad said:


> my impression,, the 395 is the torque monster, the 390 has the rpm's and throttle response. Cedarkerf has a knarley 'slingr 390 he brought to the pnw gtg.


 
That was my slinger 372xpw but it out cut a couple 390s at least one was modded


----------



## blsnelling

Go wide or go home! This is a little wider than the last one, but it's also mine if I snag a ring.


----------



## tlandrum

you call that wide:jester:


----------



## Rudolf73

blsnelling said:


> Go wide or go home! This is a little wider than the last one, but it's also mine if I snag a ring.


 
What kind of special tool do you use to mark you cylinders? It looks very neat.


----------



## tlandrum

id say a ring and a straight edge


----------



## teatersroad

Cedarkerf said:


> That was my slinger 372xpw but it out cut a couple 390s at least one was modded


 
right, that rattled into my head today that you had a 372xpw. At some point I thought I ran a 390 and FarleyBob's 394 back to back - don't remember whose though.


----------



## Jacob J.

Rudolf73 said:


> Subscribing opcorn:
> 
> The 390xp uses the 372 muffer right?


 
Actually, the 385/390 muffler is different than the 365/372 muffler but both will mount to either saw. The 385/390 muffler has additional internal bracing and an extra plate where it mates with the exhaust port lip. If you go to a dealership, the OEM 385/390 muffler is considerably more expensive and has a different part number. 

Timber cutters here running modded 372s spend the coin on the 385/390 muffler because it lasts longer in the woods.


----------



## blsnelling

Here the 390 ported. It does not yet have a popup in it. It will also be getting some carb work.

If someone could embed this for me, that would be great. I can't seem top do it on my phone.


----------



## MacLaren

Brad, that looks awesome! I dont think you need a pop up. I would try to embed it, but i was just walkin out the door to go to my dads house when I noticed the site was back up. But at any rate congrats on a smashing success!!


----------



## blsnelling

I just need some real wood to put it in. Maybe I'll drop by Andres after work tomorrow, or maybe Saturday.


----------



## Officer's Match

blsnelling said:


> I just need some real wood to put it in. Maybe I'll drop by Andres after work tomorrow, or maybe Saturday.


 
Dang the luck, you need some wood for that beast and I need a beast for some of the wood I'm bucking now. Dropped a 24" dead standing Locust on Sunday that's making my 2153 say what the heck do you expect outta' me?


----------



## ChipMonger

Looks good Brad, but please bury that bar in some big wood and do that saw some justice


----------



## mweba

yup

[video=youtube;xBqp3V4om2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBqp3V4om2s&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> Actually, the 385/390 muffler is different than the 365/372 muffler but both will mount to either saw. The 385/390 muffler has additional internal bracing and an extra plate where it mates with the exhaust port lip. If you go to a dealership, the OEM 385/390 muffler is considerably more expensive and has a different part number.
> 
> Timber cutters here running modded 372s spend the coin on the 385/390 muffler because it lasts longer in the woods.


 
I found this out when I opened up the mounting flange on mine last night. Definately a very sturdy muffler.


----------



## blsnelling

Thanks mweba.


----------



## mdavlee

Looks nice. Need to get it and your 660 into some big wood together.


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> Looks nice. Need to get it and your 660 into some big wood together.


 
That would be a good show down. Hopefully I don't slow the 390 down with the popup. I have seen that happen. Compression is 155 cold right now.


----------



## ChipMonger

blsnelling said:


> That would be a good show down. Hopefully I don't slow the 390 down with the popup. I have seen that happen. Compression is 155 cold right now.



Depending on what happens with this, i may just send my saw back to you for a pop-up...After all, more is good, most is best right?:wink2::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Shrug

How does it perform compared to mine Brad??


----------



## Andyshine77

Shrug said:


> How does it perform compared to mine Brad??


 
Without both saws on hand it's hard to tell, unless you have timed cuts in the same log.:msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi there Brad,looks and sounds nice,at the 11,20 and 43 second marks there is sparks,molten metal,fireworks come out of muff,from chain from something ?.


----------



## blsnelling

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi there Brad,looks and sounds nice,at the 11,20 and 43 second marks there is sparks,molten metal,fireworks come out of muff,from chain from something ?.


 
That's just pieces of piston and rings Honestly, I don't know. The P&C still look perfect. I checked!


----------



## blsnelling

Shrug said:


> How does it perform compared to mine Brad??


 
Like Andre said, that's tough to say. I hope to get it in some of the same wood and will post vids.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> That's just pieces of piston and rings Honestly, I don't know. The P&C still look perfect. I checked!


 
That's completely normal, and it happens in every video I take in low light. Think about why saws have spark arrestors, what you saw was a very small piece of carbon coming from the combustion chamber. You'll also see sparks coming off the B&C in low light.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Sounds really strong, can't wait to see it in some real wood.


----------



## Stihlman441

Andyshine77 said:


> That's completely normal, and it happens in every video I take in low light. Think about why saws have spark arrestors, what you saw was a very small piece of carbon coming from the combustion chamber. You'll also see sparks coming off the B&C in low light.


 
Carbin from a brand new saw,must be a husky thing.:biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> That's completely normal, and it happens in every video I take in low light. Think about why saws have spark arrestors, what you saw was a very small piece of carbon coming from the combustion chamber. You'll also see sparks coming off the B&C in low light.


 
It was barely light enough to make a vid. I edited the shots to brighten them up. I know a saw will throw sparks, but it concerned me beings this is a new saw and a fresh port job. The first thing I did was check it out. All looks good.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> It was barely light enough to make a vid. I edited the shots to brighten them up. I know a saw will throw sparks, but it concerned me beings this is a new saw and a fresh port job. The first thing I did was check it out. All looks good.


 
All is good, just some ash/carbon whatever you want to call it, happens in both new saws and old saws, like I said that's why they have spark arrestors.


----------



## madhatte

Cedarkerf said:


> That was my slinger 372xpw but it out cut a couple 390s at least one was modded


 
K. Schmuck's 390 is a mean machine (used to be Burvol's, as I recall), and he and I both beat it with Bob's 394 in back-to-back cuts on the same cant... but your 372 was the real gem. That thing is nimble and strong and responsive. There was a 395 floating around somewhere too but I misremember whose it was or what had been done to it.


----------



## parrisw

Nice, care to share anymore about any mods? #'s?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Well now I've got another saw to add to my want list.
Do the 390's have the same basic port design as the 372?
Nice work as always Brad.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Stumpbroke saws said:


> Well now I've got another saw to add to my want list.
> Do the 390's have the same basic port design as the 372?
> Nice work as always Brad.


 
They look like a larger 372 in design but port differently.


----------



## fatheadon1

Hey Brad aka blsnelling iv sent you a few pms and im pretty sure they are not getting to you. Can you email me at [email protected] i have a few questions about your saw building


----------



## blsnelling

fatheadon1 said:


> Hey Brad aka blsnelling iv sent you a few pms and im pretty sure they are not getting to you. Can you email me at [email protected] i have a few questions about your saw building


 
I got them, just haven't had a chance to reply.


----------



## blsnelling

Here it is in the same wood the last 390 I did. This one's wearing an 8-pin rim and the rakers are a little lower, set for soft wood. 

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Y7YdHb9U6SI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling

I don't yet have the intake duration where I want it, since the jug will be coming down for a popup.


----------



## ale

Looks killer! The office attire covered in saw dust look was great too. You just couldn't resist a little trigger time could you?


----------



## fatheadon1

blsnelling said:


> I got them, just haven't had a chance to reply.


 
cool they were not showing in my sent box no rush thanks


----------



## blsnelling

ale said:


> Looks killer! The office attire covered in saw dust look was great too. You just couldn't resist a little trigger time could you?


 
LOL I had clothes laid out to take with me this morning, but left them home accidentally. So, Andre was going to have to do all the running. When we were about done, I said, "*Give me that saw!*". Nevermind these clothes


----------



## blsnelling

fatheadon1 said:


> cool they were not showing in my sent box no rush thanks


 
That's a setting in your profile. Go to the top right of the screen and click on *Settings*. You'll find it in there.


----------



## Shrug

Brad.................should I change the sprocket on my saw to get even better performance?? What would you suggest, and where is the best place to get one??


----------



## blsnelling

Shrug said:


> Brad.................should I change the sprocket on my saw to get even better performance?? What would you suggest, and where is the best place to get one??


 
I still like a 7-pin myself. That extra torque is really nice on a work saw.


----------



## Shrug

7 pin is stock on my 390 is it not??


----------



## blsnelling

Shrug said:


> 7 pin is stock on my 390 is it not??


 
Yes.


----------



## Stihlman441

Brad, Andre i have wotched the vid and yes that saw looks very very strong but
No disrespect and i dont like being negative but some may look at that vid and with the rest of the log looking a bit hollow,rotten and you guys not cutting the cooky all the way off may say that wood is very soft.I may be wrong (and often are) and yes test wood is hard to find and all that,just saying.

You look nice in ya work cloths Brad and what Andre no shorts.

Ok you can get stuck into me if you wish.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Andyshine77

Stihlman441 said:


> Brad, Andre i have wotched the vid and yes that saw looks very very strong but
> No disrespect and i dont like being negative but some may look at that vid and with the rest of the log looking a bit hollow,rotten and you guys not cutting the cooky all the way off may say that wood is very soft.I may be wrong (and often are) and yes test wood is hard to find and all that,just saying.
> 
> You look nice in ya work cloths Brad and what Andre no shorts.
> 
> Ok you can get stuck into me if you wish.:msp_ohmy:


 
Well you have been quite negative lately, but I guess that is to be expedited when you stick your neck out. Nevertheless if you fallowed any of my videos like the 441 VS the 576 you'd know the wood I had to waste is extremely soft basswood, one of the softest we have in our part of the world, and I stated so from the beginning. We/I was standing on a steep hillside, so yes some of the cuts will look awkward. After the dead branch the tree was hollow and was the reason we couldn't make timed cuts VS the 441, 576 and other 390. Boy was the 390 spitting carbon out the exhaust like mad.

In my opinion both 390's Brad did cut about the same, it's really hard to tell without timed cuts. I'll also add I feel in that wood a good running 372 would be just as fast, but that's not to say the 390 doesn't have more torque, it does!!!!!

Take that for what it is and go rub one off, I am.


----------



## Stihlman441

Andre,i dont think i have been negative lately and i sorry you think that,yes i have been following how that tree has been becoming shorter over time and you guys do a wonderful job showing everyone your work.I know how much time work and effort goes into making vids ect,ha mate im just tellin it how i see it.
I will shut up know and go and blow some carbon.


----------



## Andyshine77

Stihlman441 said:


> Andre,i dont think i have been negative lately and i sorry you think that,yes i have been following how that tree has been becoming shorter over time and you guys do a wonderful job showing everyone your work.I know how much time work and effort goes into making vids ect,ha mate im just tellin it how i see it.
> I will shut up know and go and blow some carbon.


 
You've been a bit sarcastic towards me lately, but that's OK sometimes I deserve it.

Yes sir there's not much left of that tree now, but it was a good test log while it lasted. The other downed trees near by are far too small to test a 390 in, a 346 maybe. I know of a few large tress nearby, but they're not on my property. I have plenty of firewood logs, but they really don't work so well for testing saws.


----------



## Stihlman441

Cheers mate.
Here i go again i dont understand the last bit ya said.(and im not trying to be a smart a_s)

I have plenty of firewood logs, but they really don't work so well for testing saws.

I assume most of your saws are work, firewood saws wouldnt that be the best place to test um.:confused2:


----------



## Andyshine77

Stihlman441 said:


> Cheers mate.
> Here i go again i dont understand the last bit ya said.(and im not trying to be a smart a_s)
> 
> I have plenty of firewood logs, but they really don't work so well for testing saws.
> 
> I assume most of your saws are work, firewood saws wouldnt that be the best place to test um.:confused2:


 
Let me clarify. Firewood in my area is for the most part very small. To be honest 50cc is more than enough, a 60cc saw is overkill most of the time.


----------



## blsnelling

Yes, that stuff is very soft. I'm certainly not used to it. Its kind of odd though. You can almost over load a saw with it more easily, because its taking such big bites, and you can really push the saw into it. I'm not sure that explains it very well, but it was definately a different feel. It certainly cuts faster, but I don't think it puts any less load on the saw. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Officer's Match

I wish I were closer proximity-wise to you guys, some of the decent sized seasoned Ash and Cherry I'm bucking up would be nice testing media for at least the 70-class stuff you guys have been entertaining us with. And I'd have loved to see that 390 tackle the seasoned HARD locust I "played with" on Sunday.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Yes, that stuff is very soft. I'm certainly not used to it. Its kind of odd though. You can almost over load a saw with it more easily, because its taking such big bites, and you can really push the saw into it. I'm not sure that explains it very well, but it was definately a different feel. It certainly cuts faster, but I don't think it puts any less load on the saw. Does that make any sense?


 
ha ha ha. Here's Andy always trash talking the wood I cut(which he know's nothing about), and you guys are testing in rotten wood!! LOL LOL Thought I'd heard it all. 

But ya, what you said makes sense.


----------



## Andyshine77

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha. Here's Andy always trash talking the wood I cut(which he know's nothing about), and you guys are testing in rotten wood!! LOL LOL Thought I'd heard it all.
> 
> But ya, what you said makes sense.


 
LOL you see the only use I have for wood like that is cookie cutting, you guys sadly have to use it as firewood. Seriously basswood is useless, I don't even bother with it, and man does it break down fast, in a year or two it will be nothing but dust.


----------



## Andyshine77

Officer's Match said:


> I wish I were closer proximity-wise to you guys, some of the decent sized seasoned Ash and Cherry I'm bucking up would be nice testing media for at least the 70-class stuff you guys have been entertaining us with. And I'd have loved to see that 390 tackle the seasoned HARD locust I "played with" on Sunday.


 
White Ash makes some of the best test wood there is, it's straight has few knots and is pretty dense, it's no Hickory or Locust but definitely solid.


----------



## wyk

blsnelling said:


> Yes, that stuff is very soft. I'm certainly not used to it. Its kind of odd though. You can almost over load a saw with it more easily, because its taking such big bites, and you can really push the saw into it. I'm not sure that explains it very well, but it was definately a different feel. It certainly cuts faster, but I don't think it puts any less load on the saw. Does that make any sense?


 
Almost as though a skip chain would help...


----------



## parrisw

Andyshine77 said:


> LOL you see the only use I have for wood like that is cookie cutting, you guys sadly have to use it as firewood. Seriously basswood is useless, I don't even bother with it, and man does it break down fast, in a year or two it will be nothing but dust.


 
No I don't have to use rotten wood like that for firewood. One day you'll realize your wrong when you pull your head out of you ass.


----------



## blsnelling

wyk said:


> Almost as though a skip chain would help...


 
I was thinking about that after cutting this wood. I can actually see that being a plus in this soft wood, even with a bar length less than 36".


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> I was thinking about that after cutting this wood. I can actually see that being a plus in this soft wood, even with a bar length less than 36".


 
Its does help. I run skip down to 24" bar length.


----------



## Andyshine77

parrisw said:


> No I don't have to use rotten wood like that for firewood. One day you'll realize your wrong when you pull your head out of you ass.


 
No I like it up there.umpkin2: The wood actually wasn't rotten, it's just that soft. So soft in fact downed trees will actually flatten a bit after a few months. They grow fast and like weeds around here, I cut them out whenever I get the chance. The one in all the cookie videos were actually pushed over by a track loader a few years back here's the video of that.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZDsnlXY7C70" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice saw Brad


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice saw Brad


 
Almost as nice as a 2101XP?


----------



## MCW

Andyshine77 said:


> Yes sir there's not much left of that tree now, but it was a good test log while it lasted. The other downed trees near by are far too small to test a 390 in, a 346 maybe. I know of a few large tress nearby, but they're not on my property. I have plenty of firewood logs, but they really don't work so well for testing saws.



I have an idea Andy, send it to me. I have some decent logs


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> I have an idea Andy, send it to me. I have some decent logs


 
Ya, me too!! LOL. My thread yesterday from Saltspring, that's about as small a log I get into.


----------



## BigJ

blsnelling said:


> Yes, that stuff is very soft. I'm certainly not used to it. Its kind of odd though. You can almost over load a saw with it more easily, because its taking such big bites, and you can really push the saw into it. I'm not sure that explains it very well, but it was definately a different feel. It certainly cuts faster, but I don't think it puts any less load on the saw. Does that make any sense?


 
I actually find it's often easier to overload a shorter bar in our wood when dogged in because of this phenomenon. (lodgepole pine and black spruce...I'm sure you guys would laugh at it's softness) Buried 25" is touchier than a buried 32" on the 066 no matter what sprocket I run...I guess more force per cutter on the shorter bar and then they take too much bite.


----------



## ale

Any updates? Is the saw where you want it or are you going to tweak it some? Is it a keeper?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

ale said:


> Any updates? Is the saw where you want it or are you going to tweak it some? Is it a keeper?



ScamShazammm!......He'll be trying to sell it for to long?......Hahahahahahahah!


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ScamShazammm!......He'll be trying to sell it for to long?......Hahahahahahahah!


 
No Dennis, you can't have it:biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Brad, as nice:msp_thumbup: I would love to have one.


----------



## blsnelling

ale said:


> Any updates? Is the saw where you want it or are you going to tweak it some? Is it a keeper?


 
No, it's not done. I'll be going back in it for more compression, but that's it. I have a vid to upload that I shot tonight.


----------



## blsnelling

This was earlier tonight. The chain wasn't very sharp and the wood was extremely hard. This is the crotch of a large Pin Oak that I dropped last year. Several large limbs came out of this crotch, so it's not easy cutting.

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2MHNyn6f_Ec?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Nice Brad, and hey Im catchin up to ya on credits LOL!


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Brad, and hey Im catchin up to ya on credits LOL!


 
How about post count?


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha. Here's Andy always trash talking the wood I cut(which he know's nothing about), and you guys are testing in rotten wood!! LOL LOL Thought I'd heard it all.



yeah,,, Keep listening to em Will they will have you filled up with a few more :help:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

LOL! LOL! True, good one Brad.


----------



## MCW

I don't care what anybody says, the sound of a ported Husky sounds way better than an equivalent Stihl


----------



## blsnelling

MCW said:


> I don't care what anybody says, the sound of a ported Husky sounds way better than an equivalent Stihl


 
I have to agree with you!


----------



## parrisw

mcw said:


> i don't care what anybody says, the sound of a ported husky sounds way better than an equivalent stihl :d


 
yup!


----------



## RiverRat2

MCW said:


> I don't care what anybody says, the sound of a ported Husky sounds way better than an equivalent Stihl


 
Six years ago,,,, I dont think I would have been saying this, but over time I have aquired several and am learning to work on them and I must say I am really liking them more and more,,,,,, my simonized 372 XP and Slinger/RR2'ed 390XP are my favorite saws for falling right now,,, Put 127 tons of timber on the ground/limbed/bucked and to the mill in a little over 3 days,,, and ya know what,,,,, didnt have time to cut one cookie!!!!!!!!!!!

so here goes MCW

"That makes at least 6 of us!!!!!"

There I said it!!!! coming from an old Creamsicle guy thats a mouthfull!!!!


----------



## hqv

It seems to be a real cookie monster. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

hqv said:


> It seems to be a real cookie monster. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I like that Now, if I could get someone to build me a nice pipe for it....!


----------



## ale

blsnelling said:


> I like that Now, if I could get someone to build me a nice pipe for it....!


 
You mean you haven't tried that already? Did you have to do anything to the carb and vent on the 390xp?


----------



## blsnelling

ale said:


> You mean you haven't tried that already? Did you have to do anything to the carb and vent on the 390xp?


 
Neither is required, but I did do a little carb work.


----------



## mrgoodkat

I've wanted a 390xp for so long I can't stand it but everytime I have the money something happens. At least I have some new vids to live vicariously through lol! That's definitely an intimidating saw to hear running.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Now you just need to find a big tree job Brad, and let that beast shine!


----------



## deezelman

dull chain or not that thing rips. very sweet saw. im jelous. in the first video could you feel the difference from the 7 pin to the 8?


----------



## blsnelling

deezelman said:


> dull chain or not that thing rips. very sweet saw. im jelous. in the first video could you feel the difference from the 7 pin to the 8?


 
Oh yeah. It pulled the 8-pin fine, but I like the added torque in a work saw that a 7-pin gives.


----------



## deezelman

sure sounded like she handled it with ease. was just courious if you could feel it. great thread cant wait to see how it runs after the added compression.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

I think 7 pin is the ticket. Tried 8 too, but think they do better on shorter bars. So big tree job soon Brad? Be a nice touch, be a best seller!


----------



## MCW

blsnelling said:


> Oh yeah. It pulled the 8-pin fine, but I like the added torque in a work saw that a 7-pin gives.



I agree Brad. I don't use an 8 pin on anything over a 24" bar now. In really hard stuff I even run a 7 pin with a 24" bar on occasions.
Good job


----------



## mrgoodkat

Bump...any thing new going on with the beast?


----------



## wyk

MCW said:


> I don't care what anybody says, the sound of a ported Husky sounds way better than an equivalent Stihl



Here's my Snellerized 385XP set at about 14,300, with 4 exhaust ports on the muffler, and a cold start. This puppy is leaned out a bit, but you get the idea of how a ported 385xp/390xp can sound. I have yet to hear a Stihl in person that sounded anything like this saw(Crank yer audio up!):

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4dWYBy2fPSs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

And that puppy there is buried in a leaning Beech tree that has been in the shade all it's life. Rock hard gets thrown around a lot, but that is the hardest tree I have ever cut in my life.


----------



## RandyMac

wyk,
I think you have been away from home too long.


----------



## wyk

RandyMac said:


> wyk,
> I think you have been away from home too long.



I miss it, that's for sure. Oh, forgot to add in my last post that the sound from the Beech snapping is loud enough to actually clip the audio on that video. It's also obviously louder than the saw.


----------



## RandyMac

Ya mean that near 'chair ya got from monkey####in' around with the trunk?

The saw does sing well.


----------



## wyk

RandyMac said:


> Ya mean that near 'chair ya got from monkey####in' around with the trunk?
> 
> The saw does sing well.



I admit I don't have a lot of experience bore cutting as some, especially in hardwoods that are very heavy leaners like that one(it was also a very tall tree, as well). But that there is a textbook example of how the outfit I was with wants you to do them, so that's how I did them(well, I eventually went to less of an angle on the back cut because the angle they wanted I could feel pinching the bar on occasion). I've had a few pull like that, but none have chaired me yet. You know I value your experience and opinions, Randy, and if you got a safer way to do such a tree, I'd certainly like to know it. I've asked them about doing a post cut, but they say that is guaranteed to get a barber chair on a leaning Beech or Ash in these parts if it isn't perfect.


----------



## RandyMac

Sure enough, try a "T" or Coos Bay cut and go a bit deeper on the under cut. Gary GASoline posted a good diagram on those, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## stihl ms

wyk said:


> I admit I don't have a lot of experience bore cutting as some, especially in hardwoods that are very heavy leaners like that one(it was also a very tall tree, as well). But that there is a textbook example of how the outfit I was with wants you to do them, so that's how I did them(well, I eventually went to less of an angle on the back cut because the angle they wanted I could feel pinching the bar on occasion). I've had a few pull like that, but none have chaired me yet. You know I value your experience and opinions, Randy, and if you got a safer way to do such a tree, I'd certainly like to know it. I've asked them about doing a post cut, but they say that is guaranteed to get a barber chair on a leaning Beech or Ash in these parts if it isn't perfect.



that 385 sounds great, but should be richen up a little I'm worried about your piston


----------



## RandyMac

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/130027-4.htm#post2121485

Found it.


----------



## MCW

wyk said:


> I admit I don't have a lot of experience bore cutting as some, especially in hardwoods that are very heavy leaners like that one(it was also a very tall tree, as well). But that there is a textbook example of how the outfit I was with wants you to do them, so that's how I did them(well, I eventually went to less of an angle on the back cut because the angle they wanted I could feel pinching the bar on occasion). I've had a few pull like that, but none have chaired me yet. You know I value your experience and opinions, Randy, and if you got a safer way to do such a tree, I'd certainly like to know it. I've asked them about doing a post cut, but they say that is guaranteed to get a barber chair on a leaning Beech or Ash in these parts if it isn't perfect.



The way you did that tree Wes is indeed in the textbooks. I'd say you just left too much wood for your backcut which is why it pulled a bit.
I have been told here however to not come in at a downward angle to "trip" the backstrap. I know if you'd have come in lower than the borecut you'd have been digging dirt in that video but I always come in below the borecut horizontally - less chance of grabbing your bar as the tree goes over and taking your saw with it.
Remember though that different tree species behave differently so what you did there may very well be a tried and true way of felling such a tree in that area. I wouldn't do it like that on any heavy hardwood leaners here that's for sure.

Also that 385 sounds like it's about to disintegrate and even through the computer that screaming cracked windows. There are nice sounding Huskies, and then there are Huskies that sound like they are within an inch of their life  Did Brad build that with 4 ports or did you add a couple to pimp it? You'll also find it will have more torque and bog less if you richen it up. Been there done it sadly...


----------



## wyk

It certainly was on the lean side. However, you can hear it 4-stroke at least 3 times as I make the face cut. That thing was at where it cut the best right there. A bit on the lean side, tons of torque and HP. The reason it was binding in the cut was the tree was leaning and perhaps most importantly, I made that cut with a chain I had set up for douglas fir - and it still sliced right through that Beech. That same chain on the 365 is a non-starter in Beech. In fact, the 365 cuts better with the full comp semi chisel chain I have on it than that chain in the vid. Even so, I generally run it richer. Well, RAN it richer. I recently sold her to an Irishman for the equivalent of nearly $900.  I am sticking with ported 70cc's here on out for most my work.

That saw arrived on Brad's doorstep with 4 ports. He said something to the point of it just taking more and more fuel as he richened it up. I think it made a big difference in breathing:






Remm remm!!!

It might sound a little bad, but it feels very good!


----------



## dave k

Wes what poor victim, sorry, customer did you find for that 385 ?! Im with Matt and Ive never liked that cut since if you judge it wrong as Matt said you can pinch or get a flung saw, I did a big leaning Beech last Friday with my 390 and decided that a fairly traditional cut was in order as it was over to the left and above a smaller Beech sitting on a rotten root plate, Wes or anyone else if you want to post the vid up feel free, TreeworkDK, and you will see how close it was to 'chairing but I was aware and ready to go. Beech are funny trees if they are up straight you can do a fair bit with them but any pronounced lean and they just don't have the fiberous wood to allow to much steerage or hold.
The 390 had a great echo on the hillside where I was working which made up for my less than perfect work !


----------



## blsnelling

Wyk, please don't take this wrong, but I'm afraid that top end isn't going to last long. You're definately too lean. The only time it 4-stroked at all were the face cut when it was warming up. The way it sounds funny coming back down to idle after the bucking cut is a sure sign that it's too lean. The last video I watched of this saw was too lean as well. I'd hate to see you burn up a ringer of a saw. Hope in not insulting you here. Just trying to watch out for you.

No updates on my 390. I haven't had time to mess with it.


----------



## Officer's Match

blsnelling said:


> No updates on my 390. I haven't had time to mess with it.



Yeah, you gotta' stop letting intruders take up your time. :msp_wink:

I will say it again though, that 390 sounds fantastic, especially in person.


----------



## TRI955

opcorn:


----------



## Slamm

Not to be an instructor or anything, but if you would have just "walked out the back" when you were bored in, you would have been safer, the tree wouldn't have been damaged and it would have been faster too with less effort. Here is a video on a tree with more lean.

Match your cuts up and you get a super clean stump, without a lot of multiple attacks on it at all angles, and then cleaning it up afterwards.




Sam


----------



## wyk

blsnelling said:


> Wyk, please don't take this wrong... Hope in not insulting you here. Just trying to watch out for you.
> 
> No updates on my 390. I haven't had time to mess with it.



Not a problem, mang. I know it was lean. And I hope ya don't take this wrong, but she's in Northern Ireland right now in someone elses hands. I've finished porting the 365 for a second time, and I think it will pull that chain I had on the 385 with no problem now. Back when I was doin large firs, the 385 came in handy. But I am sold on ported 70cc's now.

Here's Dave's vid, btw:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/i6yQH86GypU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

That Beech is quite a bit larger than the one I took down. That one was mebbe 24" on the stump in my vid. Damn that 390 sounds great, David! Run, Dave, RUN! Nice bar, btw.


----------



## wyk

Slamm said:


> Not to be an instructor or anything, but if you would have just "walked out the back" when you were bored in, you would have been safer, the tree wouldn't have been damaged and it would have been faster too with less effort. Here is a video on a tree with more lean.
> 
> Match your cuts up and you get a super clean stump, without a lot of multiple attacks on it at all angles, and then cleaning it up afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam



Excellent. I'll give that a try sometime, too. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Slamm

wyk said:


> Not a problem, mang. I know it was lean. And I hope ya don't take this wrong, but she's in Northern Ireland right now in someone elses hands. I've finished porting the 365 for a second time, and I think it will pull that chain I had on the 385 with no problem now. Back when I was doin large firs, the 385 came in handy. But I am sold on ported 70cc's now.
> 
> Here's Dave's vid, btw:
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/i6yQH86GypU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> That Beech is quite a bit larger than the one I took down. That one was mebbe 24" on the stump in my vid. Damn that 390 sounds great, David! Run, Dave, RUN!



The cutter in the video is quoted at the end as saying:

"Thats what you get when you get a heavy lean on a big beech."

Are these the people that are teaching you to cut trees?? How do they not get killed or damaged saws, not to mention the damaged butt logs. That is really bad, they might want to chech into more safe and productive techniques, but that isn't working, sorry.

Sam


----------



## RiverRat2

RandyMac said:


> wyk,
> I think you have been away from home too long.



HOME????? Ha He left the best Hand rubbed Bar-B -Que seasoning known to man right here in central Tx,,,,

Tried to hook him up but hes stuck on Haggis, boiled potatoes, and corned beef!!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Slamm

wyk said:


> Excellent. I'll give that a try sometime, too. Thanks for the help, guys!



The bore cut gets a bad rap, not sure why, if you look at other techniques for getting leaners or high quality wood on the ground in typically requires several "attacks" or "chasing the cut" and other such weirdness. 

The bore cut is quite simple, I think its hard for people to first learn due to cutting with the top of the bar. Like how you started your "bore cut" by flipping the saw over and using the bottom to get it started, that takes more time. Where as, with how I cut my tree and how I would have cut your tree it would have been 3 cuts max. Two cuts for the notch and then bore in and walk out the back.

Just something to think about.

There are a bunch of videos of different cuts starting at post #545.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/147985-37.htm

Sam


----------



## dave k

Sam if you had read my post you would already had a bit more info about that tree and I had already said that it was far from perfect !
What you don't know is when I put the face cut in I found that at least 60/70 percent of the stem was decayed( in fact we were lucky it only extended some 6' up the stem) so I had little option but to proceed with a fairly straight forward back cut since it had a heavy lean over and to the left over the tree in the forground so I decided to get as much out of the hinge as possible.

In the vid you would notice that I move a few seconds before the tree falls because I knew full well what was about to happen. The prime objective was to get the tree down with the minimum of damage to the other tree.
Sometimes you have to work with what you find and it is not always pretty or if you don't have your wits about and weighed up your options it can be dangerous. I had made a call that the tree had far more problems than expected i.e. the decay in the heart of the stem and with 18 plus years at the game did what I considered best and if the root plate had not been so damaged it would not have looked so dramatic The lifted root plate was the reason the tree was being felled.
Had I not found the decay I would have used a bore cut as you should with a leaner !


----------



## wyk

RiverRat2 said:


> HOME????? Ha He left the best Hand rubbed Bar-B -Que seasoning known to man right here in central Tx,,,,
> 
> Tried to hook him up but hes stuck on Haggis, boiled potatoes, and corned beef!!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



At the risk of hi-jacking Brads thread even more so, I am now cured of my foreign addictions. I shall once again be a citizen of Texas at the end of this month. I will first be moving to San Antonio for a bit, then likely do some repair work on a bud's house up in Tulsa for a spell before I return to Corsicana, TX to help set up an Oncology Clinic(if things go well, I do radio therapy installations on the side, ya see). I do miss me some good TX Q! God bless Texas.


----------



## blsnelling

I thought Ireland was a permanent move for you?


----------



## wyk

blsnelling said:


> I thought Ireland was a permanent move for you?



Oh, I have Irish residency, but I am not a citizen. That's just too much of a pain. So I can come and go in Ireland as I wish, but since I am not a citizen, I require a work visa to remain in the rest of the EU. Don't get me wrong, tho, I absolutely love Ireland. It is one of the most beautiful places in the world, and my favorite place to live outside of the US. But right now I have better opportunities in Texas. And I got to admit, Texas is in the blood. I lived in Oregon when I joined this site, so not many here know that I am originally from Texas except for the few Texans I've chatted with. Texas is home, mang.


----------



## AUSSIE1

wyk said:


> Oh, I have Irish residency, but I am not a citizen. That's just too much of a pain. So I can come and go in Ireland as I wish, but since I am not a citizen, I require a work visa to remain in the rest of the EU. Don't get me wrong, tho, I absolutely love Ireland. It is one of the most beautiful places in the world, and my favorite place to live outside of the US. But right now I have better opportunities in Texas. And I got to admit, Texas is in the blood. I lived in Oregon when I joined this site, so not many here know that I am originally from Texas except for the few Texans I've chatted with. Texas is home, mang.



Argh but you haven't been to Aus Wes. NZ'S A Cracker of a place too.


----------



## Andyshine77

Slamm said:


> The cutter in the video is quoted at the end as saying:
> 
> "Thats what you get when you get a heavy lean on a big beech."
> 
> Are these the people that are teaching you to cut trees?? How do they not get killed or damaged saws, not to mention the damaged butt logs. That is really bad, they might want to chech into more safe and productive techniques, but that isn't working, sorry.
> 
> Sam



I saw some of your videos before, but they now I can't view them, it says they're private. I saw trees felling the at you, jumping off the stump to early and you running under felling trees. Just curious why you made them private?


----------



## wyk

AUSSIE1 said:


> Argh but you haven't been to Aus Wes. NZ'S A Cracker of a place too.



Careful what ya ask for. If things go teats up in Texas(that sounds like a great name for a band, btw), I may be knocking at yer door. Assuming I make it that far before something poisonous kills me...

In any case, I'm the son of an Air force sergeant. I am used to moving around. I imagine I'll get the bug to travel again soon enough.


----------



## Slamm

Andyshine77 said:


> I saw some of your videos before, but they now I can't view them, it says they're private. I saw trees felling the at you, jumping off the stump to early and you running under felling trees. Just curious why you made them private?



I have no idea what you are talking about, I don't know how to make them private, and haven't changed a thing about my account, I can see them, I assume others can.

As to any incorrect or dumb actions, I usually called it before it happened, and then chose proceed forward. Thats a big difference, than someone saying that is a textbook way of cutting a tree down, that he did it just like someone taught him, when it is plaining obvious it is quite dangerous, and there are better ways of doing, and Wyk, was already doing it a good way he just didn't finish it, he stopped and then angle cut the back, which for a leaner is not a very good way of doing, and it was slower. Simply pointing that out to him, as did others.

Andre, are you bitter that I was trying to help the guy?


Sam


----------



## AUSSIE1

wyk said:


> Careful what ya ask for. If things go teats up in Texas(that sounds like a great name for a band, btw), I may be knocking at yer door. Assuming I make it that far before something poisonous kills me...
> 
> In any case, I'm the son of an Air force sergeant. I am used to moving around. I imagine I'll get the bug to travel again soon enough.



No matter which way the teats are pointed Wes, they can always be accommodated!


----------



## Andyshine77

Slamm said:


> Andre, are you bitter that I was trying to help the guy?
> 
> 
> Sam



No. I don't think you should give him questionable advice. I'm no logger but I and anyone with eyes can see you don't seem to know the proper felling techniques in many situations. Too many times it seemed you had no control over the trees you were felling. I don't want to see you get squished. Unfortunately I see that happening sooner than later, if you don't get some proper training. Where? I'm not sure, I've thought about it my self, but this part of Ohio isn't exactly logging country, so my options are severely limited. 

Again I'm not trying to attack you Sam, but you com off to strong with your opinions sometime, and yes we're all guilty of this. You're a young guy with a lot of spunk and I admire that, you're doing something most can't or won't. With that said you need to slowdown every now and then and start listening to to some of your elders. You seem to have plenty to say, but little room for others advice or opinion's. A trait common with most young bucks.

Safe cutting.

Andre.


----------



## Slamm

Andyshine77 said:


> No. I don't think you should give him questionable advice. I'm no logger but I and anyone with eyes can see you don't seem to know the proper felling techniques in many situations. Too many times it seemed you had no control over the trees you were felling. I don't want to see you get squished. Unfortunately I see that happening sooner than later, if you don't get some proper training. Where? I'm not sure, I've thought about it my self, but this part of Ohio isn't exactly logging country, so my options are severely limited.
> 
> Again I'm not trying to attack you Sam, but you com off to strong with your opinions sometime, and yes we're are guilty of this. You're a young guy with a lot of spunk and I admire that, you're doing something most can't or won't. With that said you need to slowdown every now and then and start listening to to some of your elders. You seem to have plenty to say, but little room for others advice or opinion's. A trait common with most young bucks.
> 
> Safe cutting.
> 
> Andre.




LOL, really, give me some examples of the below, 

"I'm no logger but I and anyone with eyes can see you don't seem to know the proper felling techniques in many situations. Too many times it seemed you had no control over the trees you were felling. I don't want to see you get squished."

Your such an idiot, I photo'd or video every tree I cut in a couple of hours, good or bad, and most of them fell about a close to textbook drop as could be expected, with me typically calling the exact placement within a couple of feet and your dumb a$$ is going to try to call me out, like I don't or didn't have control over my trees???? You're such a blowhard it isn't funny. You better go watch a few more and turn the volume up. Furthermore if the outcome was going to be sketchy, I stated it was going to be sketch and still made it work fine.


So go find them, otherwise your just blowing crap out of your mouth, as usual. I'm quite aware of when I'm pushing the limits and when things are going to crap. Thats a big difference than the above poster, stating that his cut for a leaning beech was what someone else taught him as being textbook, when that obviously isn't a text book cut, and its slower and less efficient. So once again, show your A$$ and provide me or us with examples of me not knowing what I'm doing, as you say, I don't. Just like your statement of and I quote, "I saw trees felling the at you, jumping off the stump to early and you running under felling trees." 

Really, ..............., "jumping off the stump to early", LOL, please, oh please give us an example of that one. You don't even know what your talking about, LOL. I'm not sure, what "I saw trees felling the at you" means, as that is an incoherent statement, and as to the "running under felling trees.", I knew it was a crap situation and said it was a crap situation and for it being very unsafe, which it is, it was safer to go under it and come this way than go the other way due to it pushing the support tree which I cut.

I'll await your detailed response,

Sam


----------



## Andyshine77

You know Sam. you're right I'm a blowhard.


----------



## blsnelling

Are we PUIing tonight or what?


----------



## young

wasnt this about a 390 at one point hehehehe:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

young said:


> wasnt this about a 390 at one point hehehehe:hmm3grin2orange:



That's what I was thinking. I guess it's my fault for not making any progress on it lately


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> Are we PUIing tonight or what?



No sir, just a sinus infection.


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> No sir, just a sinus infection.



Again?! No wonder you're so cranky!


----------



## Andyshine77

You know very well I've been behaving myself tonight.


----------



## Mastermind

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## Kenskip1

Brad, I would make a bet that you would jump out of a perfectly good flying airplane if it was not modded somehow.Ken


----------



## Meadow Beaver

wyk said:


> Here's my Snellerized 385XP set at about 14,300, with 4 exhaust ports on the muffler, and a cold start. This puppy is leaned out a bit, but you get the idea of how a ported 385xp/390xp can sound.* I have yet to hear a Stihl in person **that sounded anything like this saw*(Crank yer audio up!):
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4dWYBy2fPSs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> And that puppy there is buried in a leaning Beech tree that has been in the shade all it's life. Rock hard gets thrown around a lot, but that is the hardest tree I have ever cut in my life.



That's funny, my stihl sounds very similar to your 385, except the exhaust "pop" is a bit stronger at idle on mine.


----------



## MCW

wyk said:


> It certainly was on the lean side. However, you can hear it 4-stroke at least 3 times as I make the face cut.



My bad Wes. You may just have to get triple valve springs fitted to stop the valve bounce


----------



## parrisw

Any news Brad? How's the machining coming?


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Any news Brad? How's the machining coming?



Nik's home in Canada with his family. I'm not sure when he'll be able to get it done.


----------



## jropo

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH!!! WOW!!!!! Where did this come from? I go back and read now!


----------



## WidowMaker1

390XP !!!! Monster !!!! :msp_w00t: :redface: I wait patiently opcorn:


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Nik's home in Canada with his family. I'm not sure when he'll be able to get it done.



Fair enough, everyone needs some time off. Look forward to seeing what happens with it.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Fair enough, everyone needs some time off. Look forward to seeing what happens with it.



Me too!


----------



## MCW

I've seen a few slow growing monsters at the movies too 
If only this 390XP grew as fast as the little critters in the Alien movies...


----------



## rattler362

Brad have you got to work on it anymore?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The 390 has grown on me, and I have never even run one!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chainsawnut460

390xp buildoff????


----------



## blsnelling

rattler362 said:


> Brad have you got to work on it anymore?



No I have not. My machinist's shop is doing too much business, and doesn't have time to play


----------



## mdavlee

Maybe they'll get to it soon. I want to see how it turns out


----------



## rattler362

blsnelling said:


> No I have not. My machinist's shop is doing too much business, and doesn't have time to play



Thank's Man they will get caught up soon and it'll be on agin.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> No I have not. My machinist's shop is doing too much business, and doesn't have time to play



It's time to pick up a lathe.....and a new skill.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Might as well get a vertical mill and a tig while he's at it!


----------



## parrisw

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Might as well get a vertical mill and a tig while he's at it!



Now you're talking!!! I've been wanting a mill for a while now. Got a lathe and a TIG.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Will, I have seen your handy work I'm impressed.


----------



## young

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The 390 has grown on me, and I have never even run one!:greenchainsaw:



if you like the 372, youll love the 390. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## MCW

blsnelling said:


> No I have not. My machinist's shop is doing too much business, and doesn't have time to play



I've heard he can be bribed with beer.


----------



## blsnelling

We finally got the squish band cut on my 390XP tonight. Schedules are just not condusive to this kind of thing anymore. I don't have the time, Nik doesn't have the time...you get the idea. We've yet to cut the cylinder base, but the hard part is done, and turned out perfect. I can't wait to see how this bad boy runs! Thanks NIK!!! You da man!


----------



## jropo

:msp_smile:opcorn:


----------



## parrisw

BOOOOOO, and here I thought it was going to be done.


----------



## blsnelling

It will be, soon! We can turn the base in our sleep.


----------



## TK

blsnelling said:


> It will be, soon! We can turn the base in our sleep.



Oh would ya look at that, it's bedtime already! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## jropo

oooooooohhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## parrisw

How much did ya take out of the squish band?


----------



## tlandrum

so brad what are you planning doing about the low cmpression?


----------



## blsnelling

.035" with a squish of .020". I've not had it in wood yet. Throttle response is 346 like.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> so brad what are you planning doing about the low cmpression?



Might have to go with a dished piston


----------



## tlandrum

the 385xp i just built had 200 on a new cylinder cold and dry. i may end up putting a gasket back in it after alittle more run time. it runs pretty good as is but thats a bit much for my taste in a work saw.


----------



## MacLaren

Cant wait to see her in some wood Brad. You just know she's really gonna rip.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> the 385xp i just built had 200 on a new cylinder cold and dry. i may end up putting a gasket back in it after alittle more run time. it runs pretty good as is but thats a bit much for my taste in a work saw.



I would agree with that. I was hoping for 185-190, so I'm very pleased. This saw has had very little fuel put through it, so it might gain a couple more PSI. We cut the base so that I could run a factory gasket.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> I would agree with that. I was hoping for 185-190, so I'm very pleased. This saw has had very little fuel put through it, so it might gain a couple more PSI.



Run it like ya stole it Brad!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> Run it like ya stole it Brad!!! :msp_thumbup:



You know I will


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> You know I will



I wonder how high it will go? 

My 460 is at 190 now.


----------



## parrisw

Cool, just got mine back together a few minutes ago. Maybe this time I can cut some wood with it.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> Throttle response is 346 like.



Richen it up Brad......We all know you run'em "lean for the Screammmmm"........Hahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Richen it up Brad......We all know you run'em "lean for the Screammmmm"........Hahahahahaha!



Screammmmmm is what all those 660s will do when my Husky beats them at Wiggs buildoff!


----------



## stihlboy

blsnelling said:


> Screammmmmm is what all those 660s will do when my Husky beats them at Wiggs buildoff!



Hey brad, you ought to send it out and get a pipe made for it that thing would be wicked!


----------



## J.Walker

blsnelling said:


> Screammmmmm is what all those 660s will do when my Husky beats them at Wiggs buildoff!




May have to bring my 2188 a long to see if those 660 's can take a one, two punch! uttahere2:



.


----------



## blsnelling

stihlboy said:


> Hey brad, you ought to send it out and get a pipe made for it that thing would be wicked!



I'd love to have a pipe built for it. But, I'm not sure I have enough blowdown for a pipe. It's my understanding that a pipe likes lots of blowdown.


----------



## blsnelling

I'm headed out now to see how she does. Gonna be a cold one! Windchill temp is only 4°F.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Where's the vid!?!?! 

yeah its cold, ive been in the shop about froze stiff all morning.


----------



## Buffhunter

COLD?????? WHAT R U GUYS TALKING ABOUT ITS GONNA BE SUNNY AND 72 today

Well at least here in AZ


----------



## MacLaren

I wander did brad have any stock cut times to compare


----------



## ChipMonger

Got any vids Brad?...inquiring minds want to see them


----------



## blsnelling

I'm just now taking the vids off my camera. I'll get them edited and uploaded soon. Sorry, no stock cut times to compare them too.


----------



## MacLaren

Thats cool Brad. Thanks for doin the vids in this weather though.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling

MacLaren said:


> Thats cool Brad. Thanks for doin the vids in this weather though.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



I didn't have any choice. I had to know for myself


----------



## sgrizz

Cant wait to see the video brad! That cold wind hasnt gotten here yet but it is going to be here in a couple of hours and windy as :censored: and all day sunday.


----------



## mweba

I seen it. Pretty slow if you ask me


----------



## blsnelling

I couldn't be more pleased with how this saw turned out! The saw ran great before the machine work, but this really brought it to life. Part of that is because my transfer and exhaust port timing was too high and the intake not yet low enough. I ported it knowing the jug would be coming down. It's now one of my saws that has a wow factor to it. I fully believe it'll put a woopin' on a ported MS660. This is the same log I just test a MS660 in last weekend.

[video=youtube_share;3vT4DeVoyd0]http://youtu.be/3vT4DeVoyd0[/video]


----------



## MacLaren

Just curious Brad but have ya ever ran a 660 ported like the 390?


----------



## MacLaren

Btw, will this saw be in the build off?
Thanx.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling

MacLaren said:


> Just curious Brad but have ya ever ran a 660 ported like the 390?



My 066BB would run with it...I think, lol.


----------



## blsnelling

MacLaren said:


> Btw, will this saw be in the build off?
> Thanx.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



Not sure I'm up to spending $70 or so to ship it up and back. Then you don't know how it'll be tuned, etc. Just not sure it's worth it. If I did this for a living and needed the advertisement, then maybe. But I hardly port any saw now adays. I just don't have the time anymore.


----------



## Mastermind

It seems to be hanging tough in the cut Brad. What did your compression end up at?


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> It seems to be hanging tough in the cut Brad. What did your compression end up at?



It'll hold 13,000 self feeding, and about 12,000 pushing on it. Compression was 192 before this vid. The saw is still new with very little time on it, so not broken in yet either.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> It'll hold 13,000 self feeding, and about 12,000 pushing on it. Compression was 192 before this vid. The saw is still new with very little time on it, so not broken in yet either.



Damn......That is good. Have you got the rakers at .005 again? 

JK :msp_sneaky:

It sounds really good to me. It's hard the argue with Husqvarna's quad transfer port design. I would think a 660 would have a tough time keeping up.


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> Damn......That is good. Have you got the rakers at .005 again?
> 
> JK :msp_sneaky:
> 
> It sounds really good to me. It's hard the argue with Husqvarna's quad transfer port design. I would think a 660 would have a tough time keeping up.



Actually, I set the rakers to the "soft" setting using my Oregon guage, making the rakers lower for softwoods! I believe the wood is Oak, and frozen at that!


----------



## blsnelling

Hi Nik! Hi Andre! I see you guys down there, lol Nice work there Nik!


----------



## Andyshine77

Now don't beat yourself up too much about it, but I think my 211 will take it.:jester:


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> Now don't beat yourself up too much about it, but I think my 211 will take it.:jester:



Maybe if I set the chain brake and push/pull the 390:jester:


----------



## MacLaren

Good enough for me Brad. I bet Scott (tree monkey) could fill us in on how a ported 660 might stack up against a ported 390. Im sure it would be close.
I would bet a 660 would take the 390
Reason i say is because he has done both my 660 and 390. Both with the chambers cut. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffhunter

Damn brad that thing is flippin awesome!!!!!!!!!! Very impressive


----------



## Mastermind

MacLaren said:


> Good enough for me Brad. I bet Scott (tree monkey) could fill us in on how a ported 660 might stack up against a ported 390. Im sure it would be close.
> I would bet a 660 would take the 390
> Reason i say is because he has done both my 660 and 390. Both with the chambers cut.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



I just can't see a 660 having enough transfer time/area to hang with the 390. But hell what do I know???? :msp_sad:


----------



## MacLaren

Not tryin to rain in the parade. Just really interested is all. Ill know soon enough i guess lol. Thanks again for bravin the elements brad 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlandrum

well you know me randy,dang i thought that i was enough


----------



## MacLaren

Heaven forbid i argue with the porting God's. A 390 will flat out whip s 660 lol....you guys wreckon theres even a chance the 660 might take it? Thats all im talkin about.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind

MacLaren said:


> Heaven forbid i argue with the porting God's. A 390 will flat out whip s 660 lol....
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



LOL that's funny Paul. After feeling around inside these things trying to get some more out of em you see pretty quick what gives some of these Huskys an advantage.

Remember the Echo 520 I built awhile back? Clamshell saw........quad transfers.........freaking crazy strong.


----------



## Andyshine77

If you put a 660 P&C next to a 390 P&C the difference in design is huge. The 660 is all about stroke.


----------



## MacLaren

No worries. I can certainly see the 390 being stronger.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77

Wasn't trying to say the 390 is better than the 660, just different, and I like long strokes.


----------



## MacLaren

Andyshine77 said:


> Wasn't trying to say the 390 is better than the 660, just different, and I like long strokes.



Yeah, I believe the stroke on a 660 is 40. Not sure what the 390 is. Heck even a 395 dosent have a long a stroke as a 660 has. I think its 39. At any rate its all good. Dosent really matter to me as i own both a 660 and a 390 lol. 
So yeah, Im good with it either way.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling

Neither my 066 or this 390 are going anywhere! They're both keepers


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Neither my 066 or this 390 are going anywhere! They're both keepers



I'd sell any saw I own. I just need one saw to buck firewood with anyway. :msp_wink:


----------



## wigglesworth

Jeebuz...15k???

Turn dat thing DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> Jeebuz...15k???
> 
> Turn dat thing DOWN!!!!!



Hello J.

How's it going?????


----------



## wigglesworth

Mastermind said:


> Hello J.
> 
> How's it going?????



Not too shabby...

How's the hill people tonight?


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> Not too shabby...
> 
> How's the hill people tonight?



Dang cold is kickin my arse. 

My mother says if you take cold medicine your cold will be gone in 5 - 7 days, and.................if you take nothing, your cold will be gone in 5 - 7 days. 

Day 4.5 here.


----------



## wigglesworth

Mastermind said:


> Dang cold is kickin my arse.
> 
> My mother says if you take cold medicine your cold will be gone in 5 - 7 days, and.................if you take nothing, your cold will be gone in 5 - 7 days.
> 
> Day 4.5 here.



I feel ya. I've been sniffling a bit muh self. 

She have any thoughts on moonshine and back pain?


----------



## rburg

Your back will still hurt but you won't care any more.


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> I feel ya. I've been sniffling a bit muh self.
> 
> She have any thoughts on moonshine and back pain?





rburg said:


> Your back will still hurt but you won't care any more.




And there you have it. 

My mother despises alcohol, she was married to an alcoholic (Dad) for too many years. :msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell

blsnelling said:


> I'm headed out now to see how she does. Gonna be a cold one! Windchill temp is only 4°F.





komatsuvarna said:


> Where's the vid!?!?!
> 
> yeah its cold, ive been in the shop about froze stiff all morning.



Dang southerners. Never seen a bunch that whines so much about shorts weather.


----------



## mt.stalker

Wind chill here is -30 right now :censored:


----------



## Mastermind

mt.stalker said:


> Wind chill here is -30 right now :censored:



I love TN. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee

Its a cool 44 here this morning as i'm sitting in the truck getting ready to go in to work.

The 390 looks nice. Maybe when it warms up you can get a video of it and your 066 and see them side by side. I have a feeling that with 28" or so bars the 390 might be faster. I think with longer bars I think the 066 platform will out pull it, but what do I know


----------



## bigredd

mdavlee said:


> Its a cool 44 here this morning as i'm sitting in the truck getting ready to go in to work.
> 
> The 390 looks nice. Maybe when it warms up you can get a video of it and your 066 and see them side by side. I have a feeling that with 28" or so bars the 390 might be faster. I think with longer bars I think the 066 platform will out pull it, but what do I know



It's 19 degrees in K-Town. Check your thermometer


----------



## caricob

12 degrees here in southwest virginia with a -3 wind chill, first sign of winter we've had this year.


----------



## mdavlee

bigredd said:


> It's 19 degrees in K-Town. Check your thermometer



I'm down in jensen beach florida. I knew it was cold at home.


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> Its a cool 44 here this morning as i'm sitting in the truck getting ready to go in to work.
> 
> The 390 looks nice. Maybe when it warms up you can get a video of it and your 066 and see them side by side. I have a feeling that with 28" or so bars the 390 might be faster. I think with longer bars I think the 066 platform will out pull it, but what do I know



I fully expect you are right. I use my 066 as a stump saw, and just put my hip against it and push. It really is that strong. But, it doesn't turn the RPMs this 390 does, and I personally don't know how to get those kinds of RPMs out of a 066/660. Bottom line, both are AWESOME saws. Like I already said, this one's a definate keeper. When I can get a saw into "the wow factor", it's a keeper.


----------



## mdavlee

The shorter stroke of the 390 helps it with the rpms but seems to lack torque for real long bars. The 66s have the longer stroke with less rpms but better torque with those longer bars. The 395 stroke is shorter than the 660.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I doubt if a 066/660 would turn those kind of RPMs. Rpms is directly related to stroke......The longer the stroke the less RPMs they like to go.


390 looks good Brad, cant wait to try her out!!!


We musta been typing at the same time Mike lol


----------



## blsnelling

Just for reference, this saw holds a good 1000 more RPMs in the cut than the 660 I just did. That's in about 24"-28" Oak. It was a very good runnin 660 too, perhaps my best effort to date. The 660 did not have a popup though, to be fair.


----------



## blsnelling

[video=youtube_share;vnmjB7WNZXo]http://youtu.be/vnmjB7WNZXo[/video]

[video=youtube_share;3vT4DeVoyd0]http://youtu.be/3vT4DeVoyd0[/video]


----------



## blsnelling

blsnelling said:


> Just for reference, this saw holds a good 1000 more RPMs in the cut than the 660 I just did. That's in about 24"-28" Oak. It was a very good runnin 660 too, perhaps my best effort to date. The 660 did not have a popup though, to be fair.



I need to clarify this comment. It only held those extra RPMs when self feeding. Once a load was put on it, it was much closer. So my comment isn't really accurate.


----------



## komatsuvarna

That 660 looks good too. I must be missing something with mine......just not sure what it is.


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> That 660 looks good too. I must be missing something with mine......just not sure what it is.



I did try a couple things differently on this one.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I'm Listening.....




I got one thing I wanna try, but Im scared it'll be a ''make it or break it'' kinda thing.....more scared of the break it part lol.


----------



## mdavlee

I should have my cylinder for my 66 back soon I hope to have time to get it ported and see what its like before time to send it to the buildoff.


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> I got one thing I wanna try, but Im scared it'll be a ''make it or break it'' kinda thing.....more scared of the break it part lol.



Just DO IT


----------



## komatsuvarna

You coming to J's GTG this year Brad?


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> You coming to J's GTG this year Brad?



I'm certainly planning on it!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Where's the Monster?.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Where's the Monster?.......Hahahahahaha!



I see he just showed up:msp_biggrin: Now, if you're up to the task, how about building a pipe for this thing?


----------



## wigglesworth

komatsuvarna said:


> I must be missing something with mine......just not sure what it is.



A clutch?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Bradley......Turning this into a "Noisey" high school shop project is not the way to go!


----------



## blsnelling

This saw will soon be sporting a 32" Tsumura light weight bar. Should make a great combination.


----------



## SpartanDiesel

Brad, for some reason, the 660 in the attached video looks awfully familiar :msp_biggrin:

Now after reading through this whole thread, you have me intrigued. Going to go pick up a 562XP later this week....do I need to just go ahead and get the old lady REALLY mad at me, and grab a 390 too? Wouldn't mind having something else to compare to the 660


----------



## ChipMonger

SpartanDiesel said:


> Brad, for some reason, the 660 in the attached video looks awfully familiar :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Now after reading through this whole thread, you have me intrigued. Going to go pick up a 562XP later this week....*do I need to just go ahead and get the old lady REALLY mad at me, and grab a 390 too?* Wouldn't mind having something else to compare to the 660




Well thats a stupid question, of course you do, but you should make it worth your while and buy the saw send it to Brad for porting and then tell her.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## SpartanDiesel

ChipMonger said:


> Well thats a stupid question, of course you do, but you should make it worth your while and buy the saw send it to Brad for porting and then tell her.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:



Well, I basically did that last week when I sent the saw off to Brad. Actually, it was worse- I didn't tell her at all. The girl she's friends with that does the bookwork at the saw shop told on me unknowingly:bang:

My out was to explain how much money the 660 would save on the current construction of our house by being able to make siding out of the oak and pine logs we have left from the site clearing. Then at least I had an excuse for the Alaskan Mill too 

Haven't done much cutting since clearing the ~6 acres on our property roughly this time last year. About 3 more to clear this year, plus deal with some of the leftovers from last. So, I've been on a bit of a buying spree, and she's pissed off.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Where's the Monster?.......Hahahahahaha!


 LOL! It was a Hoax:jester: Just kidding Howdy Brad and gang. Great conversation 390 xp, and 660, what's not to like:yourock:


----------



## MCW

I'm glad to see a number of people jumping on the 390XP bandwagon here and giving them the credit they deserve.
Brad has built a couple of 660's for me and a 390XP (plus 3 x Dolmar/Makitas) and I'd take the Husky anyday over either of the Stihls. I'm not sure a hopped up 390 will outgrunt a similarly hopped up 660 but there are a number of other factors to consider. The two main ones are balance (big win to the Husky) and fuel economy (massive win to the Husky).
My ported 390XP uses about 60% of the fuel (at most) of a stock 660 doing the same work. The MS660's are a fuel pig to start with and even worse when ported.
The last pop upped and ported 660 Brad built for me was a weapon for sure (32" bar, 8 pin, + aggressive non skip chain was easy work buried in our hardwoods) but the 390XP was a lot nicer to use even though it could only run the same bar and chain combo with a 7 pin.

Looking good Brad


----------



## blsnelling

I got my 32" Tsumura light bar today. It's got a loop of Stihl semi-skip square ground chisel chain on it. Thanks Mike!


----------



## blsnelling

Here it is with it's nemesis. It's really not a fair match. The 066 is a BB with 99cc, and it's a very strong runner at that, perhaps the strongest I've run. It's wearing a new 36" Light bar and full comp round ground chisel chain.


----------



## ale

Gnarly, absolutely gnarly stuff right there!


----------



## ale

You going to replace that outer spike?
Maybe you should put slicks on that 390 as punishment for dropping that tree on you.


----------



## slangegger

Brad,

In your vid of the Husky you wrote, "Thats all the clutch can take".

What does that mean? Is it slipping? Are you concerned about mechanical failure?


----------



## mdavlee

Looks better on there than it did on my wall. Enjoy it


----------



## MacLaren

Man, I love my Stihl Light bar. IMO, Stihl really knocked it out of the park with their Light Bars.


----------



## blsnelling

ale said:


> You going to replace that outer spike?


Yes. I just haven't ordered it yet.



slangegger said:


> Brad,
> 
> In your vid of the Husky you wrote, "Thats all the clutch can take".
> 
> What does that mean? Is it slipping? Are you concerned about mechanical failure?


The chain is about to stop and the engine's still revving. It's to the point of slipping.


----------



## Trx250r180

are my eyes playing games or does that 066 have the carb off a yamaha banshee and a pair of toomy pipes for exhaust ?


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> are my eyes playing games or does that 066 have the carb off a yamaha banshee and a pair of toomy pipes for exhaust ?



Yes, it's wearing a pair of 34PJs and T5 Toomeys


----------



## Trx250r180

blsnelling said:


> Yes, it's wearing a pair of 34PJs and T5 Toomeys




try the 35 mm air strykers ,you will be shocked on throttle response difference


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> try the 35 mm air strykers ,you will be shocked on throttle response difference



I don't think they were using those back when I had mine. I had a Duncan Racing National Midrange port job. It also had Cool Design heads and intake. I ran a couple degrees of timing advance with a lightened flywheel. A stock Banshee was rather boring


----------



## Trx250r180

blsnelling said:


> I don't think they were using those back when I had mine. I had a Duncan Racing National Midrange port job. It also had Cool Design heads and intake. I ran a couple degrees of timing advance with a lightened flywheel. A stock Banshee was rather boring



loren and lenny duncan build some good 2 running 2 strokes ,the banshees are still real popular in the sand dunes around here ,arlen at lrd used to do my engines


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

blsnelling said:


> [video=youtube_share;3vT4DeVoyd0]http://youtu.be/3vT4DeVoyd0[/video]



Whats up with cutting up that perfectly good grade log?? 


:jester:


----------



## blsnelling

Those of you at the GTG know that I seized the piston in this saw first thing Saturday morning. It turns out that the ears on the bottom of the cylinder were too long and pinched the piston when bolted down. It only got tight once hot, so couldn't be felt on the bench. The cylinders fine. All it needs is a new piston.

I've been toying around with the idea off making this saw a GTG toy. I'm talking more aggressive porting and a pipe. I might even go with a two-piece head. I want another cylinder to do that with though. Anyone have a spare 390XP cylinder laying around that they'd part with?


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Those of you at the GTG know that I seized the piston in this saw first thing Saturday morning. It turns out that the ears on the bottom of the cylinder were too long and pinched the piston when bolted down. It only got tight once hot, so couldn't be felt on the bench. The cylinders fine. All it needs is a new piston.
> 
> I've been toying around with the idea off making this saw a GTG toy. I'm talking more aggressive porting and a pipe. I might even go with a two-piece head. I want another cylinder to do that with though. Anyone have a spare 390XP cylinder laying around that they'd part with?



Those pipe saws do tug on a fellers "I wanta" pretty hard don't they Brad?????


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> Those pipe saws do tug on a fellers "I wanta" pretty hard don't they Brad?????



Yes they do, especially when you have a first class craftsman willing to build you a pipe!


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Yes they do, especially when you have a first class craftsman willing to build you a pipe!



I've got one hanging on the wall............ :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mastermind said:


> Those pipe saws do tug on a fellers "I wanta" pretty hard don't they Brad?????



Yes, yes they do.


----------



## Mastermind

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes, yes they do.



It was great meeting you this weekend Stumpy.


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> I've got one hanging on the wall............ :msp_wink:



For a 390XP?


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> For a 390XP?



I had Frank build me one for my 066.

I had planned to run it at the GTG on the BB 064 I built but it didn't get done in time for me to tune it in. Frank gave it to me Friday afternoon at the GTG. I did make a few cuts with it but the port timing wasn't high enough for the saw to start working the pipe........I'll fix that though.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

We started talking on the way home that was a good thing you didn't send the saw to scotts for the 390 build off. If that happened when we had it would not have fun. Glad you ya found the problem & its an easy fix.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mastermind said:


> It was great meeting you this weekend Stumpy.



Likewise buddy, I shoulda asked to put that pipe on the 066 I brought. It's running some very high durations. That cyl may get set on a shelf to use for a pipe saws some day. I've got another virgin cyl to play with for it. 
Now If I could just figure out these rumors of running low durations & still making rpms. I've got's lots to learn yet & seems that I'm always a step behind everybody else:msp_wink::bang:


----------



## blsnelling

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We started talking on the way home that was a good thing you didn't send the saw to scotts for to 390 build off. If that happened when we had it would not have fun. Glad you ya found the problem & its an easy fix.



Wow! That wouldn't have been a fun situation at all! Yikes!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Here is Paul's 390 run by terry, not sure what times were.

[video=youtube;u6TpzdTW9OU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6TpzdTW9OU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## blsnelling

Looks like a 24.xx to me. Sweet. If I hadn't grown up with Stihls, I'd be a Husky kind of guy.


----------



## Jacob J.

blsnelling said:


> Those of you at the GTG know that I seized the piston in this saw first thing Saturday morning. It turns out that the ears on the bottom of the cylinder were too long and pinched the piston when bolted down. It only got tight once hot, so couldn't be felt on the bench. The cylinders fine. All it needs is a new piston.



Are you referring to the flange on the bottom of the cylinder that extends down into the case? Did you have the base turned without 
taking material off the flange?


----------



## AZLOGGER

blsnelling said:


> The chain is about to stop and the engine's still revving. It's to the point of slipping.



Brad: 
I don't know if this is the problem, but worthwhile to check it out. That same clutch is used on the 395's, so it should't be slipping.
Just my 2 cents worth! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## FATGUY

Jacob J. said:


> Are you referring to the flange on the bottom of the cylinder that extends down into the case? Did you have the base turned without
> taking material off the flange?



I thought I had taken the same amount off of the flange as I did the base, I either did not, or didn't account for the loss of the base gasket. I don't know how many of these I've done by taking the same amount off both surfaces and have never had this problem.


----------



## Jacob J.

FATGUY said:


> I thought I had taken the same amount off of the flange as I did the base, I either did not, or didn't account for the loss of the base gasket. I don't know how many of these I've done by taking the same amount off both surfaces and have never had this problem.



I did the same thing on a 385 once. I had the base turned but forgot to to do anything with the flange. The flange bottomed out ever so slightly and created an air leak.
I burned up a new OEM piston and rings. The saw didn't leak air until it was at the hottest operating temp and by then, it was too late.


----------



## FATGUY

I wonder why Husqvarna has them and Stihl only does on certain models. What is their function?


----------



## Jacob J.

FATGUY said:


> I wonder why Husqvarna has them and Stihl only does on certain models. What is their function?



Piston stability at high speeds and air flow contour.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Jacob J. said:


> Piston stability at high speeds and air flow contour.



Jj I used to think pretty highly of you until you took Beeker down as your avatar, now I'm not so sure you can be trusted.


----------



## Jacob J.

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Jj I used to think pretty highly of you until you took Beeker down as your avatar, now I'm not so sure you can be trusted.



Oh well, I guess I can live with that...


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> Oh well, I guess I can live with that...



Who are you?????? And what have you done wit muh friend JJ???????


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

It's not about you JJ, its about us!! LOL!


----------



## blsnelling

Today is a strange day indeed. I boxed up my 390 to ship to someone else to work on it! Along with it went a new cylinder. It's getting a 2-piece head and a right hand pipe, similar to the one TW built for the 361 below. I've wanted to build a pipe saw for a long time, and it's finally happening. A big thank you goes out to a couple forum members that are helping me out with this project! You know who you are
[video=youtube_share;CoUai22tD7g]http://youtu.be/CoUai22tD7g[/video]


----------



## tree monkey

how are you going to flush cut stumps with a right hand pipe?


----------



## blsnelling

tree monkey said:


> how are you going to flush cut stumps with a right hand pipe?



Guess I'll have to dig a big hole in the ground


----------



## Mastermind

I hope it's ready in time for you do bring to TN in June. I bet it'll be a hoot to run.


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> I hope it's ready in time for you do bring to TN in June. I bet it'll be a hoot to run.



If it turns out anywhere near as good as your 064, I'll be tickled pink!


----------



## Trx250r180

next you will be taking a twin cyl banshee and making a bike saw


----------



## blsnelling

Only in my dreams. I don't have the experience or knowledge to build something like that.


----------



## Trx250r180

blsnelling said:


> Only in my dreams. I don't have the experience or knowledge to build something like that.



i want one of those trx 250 saws mr cahoon built for my collection ,that things a piece of art


----------



## zogger

trx250r180 said:


> i want one of those trx 250 saws mr cahoon built for my collection ,that things a piece of art



--have you actually tried using one of those bike saws for regular wood cutting?

I know that is a borderline silly question, but I was still wondering.

A 250 has to be pretty heavy regardless, but something like a 125 might be doable.


----------



## Trx250r180

zogger said:


> --have you actually tried using one of those bike saws for regular wood cutting?
> 
> I know that is a borderline silly question, but I was still wondering.
> 
> A 250 has to be pretty heavy regardless, but something like a 125 might be doable.



it would be a toy / shelf queen ,they are good for a couple cuts then get too hot ,i have plenty of saws for reg cuting


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> Today is a strange day indeed. I've wanted to build a pipe saw for a long time, and it's finally happening. A big thank you goes out to a couple forum members that are helping me out with this project!



Hahahahahaha!........Bradley, you're flushing your money down the drain.


----------



## MCW

blsnelling said:


> Guess I'll have to dig a big hole in the ground



Don't worry Brad, the exhaust gasses will do that for you


----------



## MCW

trx250r180 said:


> it would be a toy / shelf queen ,they are good for a couple cuts then get too hot ,i have plenty of saws for reg cuting



Surely you can mount a radiator and a small thermo fan on it somewhere for more sustained cutting?


----------



## zogger

MCW said:


> Surely you can mount a radiator and a small thermo fan on it somewhere for more sustained cutting?



Well, I honestly didn't know, never been around the saw racing scene. Just wondered about it, a modern large displacement saw, but not built by stihl or husky, etc. something maybe not a "race" config, just strong "stock" if that makes any sense. Just like you can have the same vehicle be a pure race car or detuned/built such as to be able to use it on the street. 

I knew it was a borderline silly question, but.......don't hurt none to ask either. I guess these saws have no provision for the starter side flywheel to have a fan, etc?


----------



## Jacob J.

trx250r180 said:


> next you will be taking a twin cyl banshee and making a bike saw



Actually what would be cool in my mind is a twin cylinder 372XPW. A side-by-side with an alternating firing pattern.


----------



## Trx250r180

Jacob J. said:


> Actually what would be cool in my mind is a twin cylinder 372XPW. A side-by-side with an alternating firing pattern.



150cc husky ,hmm a band saw and a tig welder ,press the crank halfs apart ...................


----------



## blsnelling

Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Hmmmmmm!!!



Looks good, who did the work? If you're allowed to say.


----------



## Andyshine77

Can't wait to run that bad boy!!!


----------



## mdavlee

Looks like some good work. It kinda looks like a bench in indiana. :msp_wink:


----------



## AUSSIE1

Jacob J. said:


> Actually what would be cool in my mind is a twin cylinder 372XPW. A side-by-side with an alternating firing pattern.



Can't wait for the build thread Jacob! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum

so ,i see it has a head on it now. looks like it still has the oem carb, what carb you switching to?


----------



## Jacob J.

AUSSIE1 said:


> Can't wait for the build thread Jacob! :msp_thumbup:



I wouldn't want anyone to hold their breath...I'd be at least five years out on it.


----------



## MCW

blsnelling said:


> Hmmmmmm!!!



Dammit now I want one...


----------



## Jacob J.

MCW said:


> Dammit now I want one...



Gink595 can make you a two-piece head, as can Nik if he's not too busy.


----------



## roger m

Brad you are making we want an orange saw and i have always been a white and orange saw guy!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

Jacob J. said:


> Gink595 can make you a two-piece head, as can Nik if he's not too busy.



I'm sure they can. I just wish these people wouldn't post photos of such delectable items when they know others on the forum struggle to control themselves around such goodness


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> I'm sure they can. I just wish these people wouldn't post photos of such delectable items when they know others on the forum struggle to control themselves around such goodness



Hey Matt I have access to a lump of aluminium, a drill press and a powered hacksaw - send over that lazy 390 of yours


----------



## tdi-rick

Jacob J. said:


> Actually what would be cool in my mind is a twin cylinder 372XPW. A side-by-side with an alternating firing pattern.





AUSSIE1 said:


> Can't wait for the build thread Jacob! :msp_thumbup:



Neil used to race a twin 3120 

He has something now that when sorted goes much harder


----------



## AUSSIE1

tdi-rick said:


> Neil used to race a twin 3120
> 
> He has something now that when sorted goes much harder



Yeah well you know what the rules are around here! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223

thats a nice pic of Lake Hume


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Jacob J. said:


> Gink595 can make you a two-piece head, as can Nik if he's not too busy.



Who can't turn a head?.........Now show us the combustion chamber......That's what makes the head work!


----------



## blsnelling

roger m said:


> Brad you are making we want an orange saw and i have always been a white and orange saw guy!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Been there...done that!


----------



## Jacob J.

tdi-rick said:


> Neil used to race a twin 3120
> 
> He has something now that when sorted goes much harder



Neil's saw was neat, but it was two powerheads grafted together.

As you can imagine, I'd like to do a true twin cylinder like the Solo Twin- two 372XPW cylinders side by side 
with a balanced alternate-throw crank and one crankcase. There'd be a fair amount of fabrication involved 
but I've sketched it out roughly and it's doable.


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Who can't turn a head?.........Now show us the combustion chamber......That's what makes the head work!



Who helped you build yours Dennis?

I can see the inspiration you or who ever had:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> Neil used to race a twin 3120
> 
> He has something now that when sorted goes much harder



What? Neil has bought Al's ported Chinese 365?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> Who helped you build yours Dennis?
> 
> I can see the inspiration you or who ever had:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Gink!......Looks like your inspiration might've come from this old beat up head!.....Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## gink595

Speaking of Inspirations....That picture doesn't aid you in your "man-to-hand" time does it!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-HA


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> Speaking of Inspirations....That picture doesn't aid you in your "man-to-hand" time does it!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-HA



No, but this one does!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## gink595

Throw her in a tent and you'd have a "Bounce House" for the kids!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

OK then......Now let us see the combustion chamber.


----------



## Trx250r180

Dennis Cahoon said:


> OK then......Now let us see the combustion chamber.



cant do that, the saw would be topless ........


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> OK then......Now let us see the combustion chamber.



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> OK then......Now let us see the combustion chamber.



You first!


----------



## wendell

Ibl


----------



## gink595

Here's a teaser...


----------



## blsnelling

Sweet! This is my first to see most of these pics too. Gink, it's looking great.


----------



## gink595

blsnelling said:


> Sweet! This is my first to see most of these pics too. Gink, it's looking great.



Yeah there is a reason for that! (I had lost my usb cable for my camera)


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> You first!



No problem!.......Just wondered if you were give'n Bradley a little toroidal head.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## tlandrum

so are you just putting on the 2 piece head or are you going to make it run with a intake block ,bigger carb,pipe


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No problem!.......Just wondered if you were give'n Bradley a little toroidal head.......Hahahahahahaha!



Dennis, did you build that? I'm sure I seen that same pic on a website somewhere?


Here is one that "I" built.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

That's not one of my heads, but it's not a problem to build toroidal shaped head. Good luck on the combustion chamber. Getting it shaped and cc'ed right for the fuel you're running is the trick......You shouldn't have to cut more than once or twice........Hahahahahaha! Where's the compression release?


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> so are you just putting on the 2 piece head or are you going to make it run with a intake block ,bigger carb,pipe



Gink, do you know anything about pipes?


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> That's not one of my heads, but it's not a problem to build toroidal shaped head. Good luck on the combustion chamber. Getting it shaped and cc'ed right for the fuel you're running is the trick......You shouldn't have to cut more than once or twice........Hahahahahaha!



Yeah I know that isn't one of your heads, just wanted everyone else to know too!
The Two-Stroke Shop 2-Stroke Shop

You seem to be taking an awful interest in what I do or don't do lately.... Don't worry about me! I'm sure I'll go through some trial and errors but I'll get it sooner or later and I have the equipment to do what I need to do!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> Yeah I know that isn't one of your heads, just wanted everyone else to know too!
> The Two-Stroke Shop 2-Stroke Shop
> 
> You seem to be taking an awful interest in what I do or don't do lately.... Don't worry about me! I'm sure I'll go through some trial and errors but I'll get it sooner or later and I have the equipment to do what I need to do!



Most know what I can build Gink. Don't have to BS someone about what I can build. Why would I worry about you, what so ever!......You're doing great!.......I like watching guys like you learn the game. Nobody else is doing much on the performance side. Brad's not, he's got you building his "Monster" because he can't.......Hahahahahahaha! BTW, how'd that toroidal shape work out for you? Good Luck!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I built a doghouse once & that S.O.B. crapped in it so I quit building otherwise who knows??? How great I could have become, I cudaben a contenda!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Brad's not, he's got you building his "Monster" because he can't.......Hahahahahahaha!



That's right Dennis. No mill, no lathe, no head. No secret, no denial, no shame. Hahahahaha.


----------



## FATGUY

Does Dennis do this stuff for a living?


----------



## blsnelling

FATGUY said:


> Does Dennis do this stuff for a living?



You mean borrowing pics off the Web, leading us to believe it's his work?


----------



## FATGUY

Dennis Cahoon said:


> *Most know what I can build Gink. Don't have to BS someone about what I can build*. Why would I worry about you, what so ever!......You're doing great!.......I like watching guys like you learn the game. Nobody else is doing much on the performance side. Brad's not, he's got you building his "Monster" because he can't.......Hahahahahahaha! BTW, how'd that toroidal shape work out for you? Good Luck!



That sentence conveys one message yet all your posts are to the contrary. For someone as accomplished as you, you sure seem insecure. It seems to me that only people who are insecure in their own abilities spend this much time and effort knocking other peoples knowledge or work. If hotsaws are what you do for a living, or someting you know so much about (which is obvious, I don't contest that) why not try to encourage people instead of being an abrasive prick? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tlandrum

i do believe dennis posted a build about a brand spanken new 880 not too long ago with pics of the head,intake,exhaust,pipe. dennis knows exactly how to get under you guys skin and loves every second of it. he is an accomplished builder ,racer,timber cutter,midget,and will continue to get a rise out of you guys whenever he can. giving you guys hell and getting a little back makes dennis's day much less boring. so continue on hahahahahahahahahahahaha :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

This is true. I'm actually learning to like it, hahahahaha.


----------



## steve316

*I Know*

What I KNOW is there is more than one way to do anything that can be done. Also that they will work equally well. It is always about the total combination. That be said, good luck.:msp_thumbup: Steve


----------



## MCW

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....cough.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....splutter....


----------



## MCW

tlandrum said:


> i do believe dennis posted a build about a brand spanken new 880 not too long ago with pics of the head,intake,exhaust,pipe. dennis knows exactly how to get under you guys skin and loves every second of it. he is an accomplished builder ,racer,timber cutter,midget,and will continue to get a rise out of you guys whenever he can. giving you guys hell and getting a little back makes dennis's day much less boring. so continue on hahahahahahahahahahahaha :hmm3grin2orange:




Or the other option - he could be a complete tosser...

Just sayin'...

You are aware that talented saw builders can quite often be the biggest tool in their shed, right?


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum said:


> i do believe dennis posted a build about a brand spanken new 880 not too long ago with pics of the head,intake,exhaust,pipe. dennis knows exactly how to get under you guys skin and loves every second of it. he is an accomplished builder ,racer,timber cutter,midget,and will continue to get a rise out of you guys whenever he can. giving you guys hell and getting a little back makes dennis's day much less boring. so continue on hahahahahahahahahahahaha :hmm3grin2orange:



Well said Mr T. I know Dennis just enjoys getting everyone riled up. It's a sport for him. lol




blsnelling said:


> This is true. I'm actually learning to like it, hahahahaha.



Yep. It does break the monotony.


----------



## Gologit

tlandrum said:


> i do believe dennis posted a build about a brand spanken new 880 not too long ago with pics of the head,intake,exhaust,pipe. dennis knows exactly how to get under you guys skin and loves every second of it. he is an accomplished builder ,racer,timber cutter,midget,and will continue to get a rise out of you guys whenever he can. giving you guys hell and getting a little back makes dennis's day much less boring. so continue on hahahahahahahahahahahaha :hmm3grin2orange:



You nailed it. Dennis is Dennis. And he's not really a midget...he's just vertically challenged. :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

mr cahoons coments sometimes make me laugh HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

sometimes if read between the lines he is trying to help without actually saying it directly


----------



## tlandrum

is that a forest over there on the mountain?????
no,
looks to be just a bunch of trees growing in the wild...


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Most know what I can build Gink. Don't have to BS someone about what I can build. Why would I worry about you, what so ever!......You're doing great!.......I like watching guys like you learn the game. Nobody else is doing much on the performance side. Brad's not, he's got you building his "Monster" because he can't.......Hahahahahahaha! BTW, how'd that toroidal shape work out for you? Good Luck!



Good to hear Dennis, I was starting to get the impression I was the next in line! :msp_w00t:


----------



## sachsmo

FATGUY said:


> Does Dennis do this stuff for a living?





blsnelling said:


> You mean borrowing pics off the Web, leading us to believe it's his work?



What the crap do you do for a living?

Seems you are on here quite a bit during the normal 9-5.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

trx250r180 said:


> mr cahoons coments sometimes if read between the lines he is trying to help without actually saying it directly



Now we're Loggin!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

FATGUY said:


> .......why not try to encourage people instead of being an abrasive prick? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



OK FATGUY!.......please be careful eating your next cheeseburger.....you might choke if eating it to fast!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## FATGUY

trx250r180 said:


> mr cahoons coments sometimes make me laugh HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> sometimes if read between the lines he is trying to help without actually saying it directly





tlandrum said:


> is that a forest over there on the mountain?????
> no,
> looks to be just a bunch of trees growing in the wild...



That very well may be, but does that give him the right to be an ass about it? 



sachsmo said:


> What the crap do you do for a living?
> 
> Seems you are on here quite a bit during the normal 9-5.



I make things out of stuff. I spend my day between the office and the machine shop.



Dennis Cahoon said:


> OK FATGUY!.......please be careful eating your next cheeseburger.....you might choke if eating it to fast!......Hahahahahahaha!



I believe I have perfected consuming vast quantities of food with little to no choking incidents. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Hey Gink!......you puttin a compression release in the "Monster"?


----------



## blsnelling

Compression releases are for sissies!


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Gink!......you puttin a compression release in the "Monster"?



There is already a compression release on the side of the cylinder, since this isn't running on alky not sure it would be beneficial to put one in the head?


----------



## blsnelling

This will be a gas saw, so we're only shooting for 180 PSI static compression. The original decomp on the side of the cylinder will be plenty sufficient.


----------



## Trx250r180

i bet 1 pipe off a banshee would have about the right volume for the size of this saw .............


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> i bet 1 pipe off a banshee would have about the right volume for the size of this saw .............



A Banshee cylinder is 175cc, whereas this one is only 88cc. Gink, you have any ideas on pipes?


----------



## gink595

blsnelling said:


> A Banshee cylinder is 175cc, whereas this one is only 88cc. Gink, you have any ideas on pipes?



Yeah I sure hope so!!! Still working through the drawings!


----------



## blsnelling

Now *that's *what I'm talkin' about


----------



## blsnelling

This is similiar to what we're going for. This is a TW 361 that belongs to Carlyle.






<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CoUai22tD7g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Trx250r180

looks like a mini version of a 250r pipe ,nice ............


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> Compression releases are for sissies!



That's why you should have two!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## gink595

Getting the patterns together for this thing. I think I have more time in a fresh layout than I do actually building the damn thing:hmm3grin2orange:

This picture shows the steps I take to laying it out from a stright dimensional pipe to one with all the curves.






Finished patterns.






Paper mock up to make sure the patterns are close, cheaper and easier than sheetmetal.






This is what I'm after. I'll have to finesse the cones once they are in sheetmetal to make the compone curve I'm after.


----------



## Andyshine77

Straight pipe looks so much easier to make!!!


----------



## husq2100

blsnelling said:


> You mean borrowing pics off the Web, leading us to believe it's his work?



carefull throwing stones in that glass house of yours.......I have never seen DC claim anothers work, but I do remember someone getting some carb work done by a RS builder then posting all the info on AS for everyone to see. Good ethics, but hay, as long as you go to church all will be good and holy...


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE

husq2100 said:


> carefull throwing stones in that glass house of yours.......I have never seen DC claim anothers work, but I do remember someone getting some carb work done by a RS builder then posting all the info on AS for everyone to see. Good ethics, but hay, as long as you go to church all will be good and holy...


glad i am not the only one that sees it....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

Looking great Gink!


----------



## blsnelling

husq2100 said:


> carefull throwing stones in that glass house of yours.......I have never seen DC claim anothers work, but I do remember someone getting some carb work done by a RS builder then posting all the info on AS for everyone to see. Good ethics, but hay, as long as you go to church all will be good and holy...



Nothing like dragging up something from 2-3 years ago that I've tried to make ammends for.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Nothing like dragging up something from 2-3 years ago that I've tried to make ammends for.



Hey Brad, we've all learned a lot in the last two or three years. You're alright in my book, I'm proud to have you for a friend. :msp_wink:


----------



## Officer's Match

Mastermind said:


> Hey Brad, we've all learned a lot in the last two or three years. You're alright in my book, I'm proud to have you for a friend. :msp_wink:



I'll echo that.


----------



## husq2100

blsnelling said:


> Nothing like dragging up something from 2-3 years ago that I've tried to make ammends for.



poor Brad, sorry I see past the interent BS.


----------



## sachsmo

"Building a 390XP Monster"


Always find these "building" threads interesting.

Y'all should call yourselves saw MODIFIERS. (some should be called hacks) Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar etc. are SAW BUILDERS.


If you "builders" are so great, why do you always pick saws that are already hot stock?

Or why is there no Master saw, BS saw, etc, etc?

Some of these "builders" have made a pretty lucrative cottage industry from this place.

Bully for y'all, but some of us can read between the lines.


----------



## blsnelling

sachsmo said:


> "Building a 390XP Monster"
> 
> 
> Always find these "building" threads interesting.
> 
> Y'all should call yourselves saw MODIFIERS. (some should be called hacks) Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar etc. are SAW BUILDERS.
> 
> 
> If you "builders" are so great, why do you always pick saws that are already hot stock?
> 
> Or why is there no Master saw, BS saw, etc, etc?
> 
> Some of these "builders" have made a pretty lucrative cottage industry from this place.
> 
> Bully for y'all, but some of us can read between the lines.



And your point is? What's your goal with these comments? What do you hope to accomplish?


----------



## sachsmo

Well brad, since you asked.

We have both been here the exact same amount of time. You have stepped on your dork more times than I can count.
You are not even close to any kind of builder. You are just a parts screwer oner.




Yes brad I am not your fan for many good reasons. Amends or no, your character has been shown here countless times.


Good Day


----------



## blsnelling

sachsmo said:


> Well brad, since you asked.
> 
> We have both been here the exact same amount of time. You have stepped on your dork more times than I can count.
> You are not even close to any kind of builder. You are just a parts screwer oner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes brad I am not your fan for many good reasons. Amends or no, your character has been shown here countless times.
> 
> 
> Good Day



And, how does that make you feel? What's missing in your life that you feel the need to treat others such as this?


----------



## sachsmo

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## blsnelling

sachsmo said:


> Hahahahahahaha



You don't like my questions, or you don't like the answers?


----------



## sachsmo

brad,

my life is good, like I said you have shown your character here many times.

Go back to selling yourself, and playing on here on your bosses dime.

Y'know good deeds don't do much for you when all the chips are in.


----------



## sachsmo

And now I will bow out of this debacle.

I refuse to match wits with a man that has no ammo.


----------



## ELECT6845

*390xp monster*

WOW, This is getting good. The saw looks awesome.


----------



## blsnelling

sachsmo said:


> brad,
> 
> my life is good, like I said you have shown your character here many times.
> 
> Go back to selling yourself, and playing on here on your bosses dime.
> 
> Y'know good deeds don't do much for you when all the chips are in.


There IS a reason why you feel the need to bully and put others down, especially in a group evnironment. More often than not, it's either jealousy or feelings of inferiority. If course you will deny this, but that's fact. In no way am I suggesting that you should have those feelings towards me. However, you should take a hard look at why you feel better engaging in this kind of behaviour. You've demonstrated this behaviour for several years now. Perhaps you should find out why.



sachsmo said:


> And now I will bow out of this debacle.
> 
> I refuse to match wits with a man that has no ammo.


Running from the truth doesn't make it go away.


----------



## angelo c

I don't know about you guys but I would rather watch a good AS internet fight then " A Reality TV" show any time...unless of course "swamp people" is on...then Glenn and Mitch(rip) take presidence.


----------



## ELECT6845

angelo c said:


> I don't know about you guys but I would rather watch a good AS internet fight then " A Reality TV" show any time...unless of course "swamp people" is on...then Glenn and Mitch(rip) take presidence.



I agree.


----------



## FATGUY

sachsmo said:


> "Building a 390XP Monster"
> 
> 
> Always find these "building" threads interesting.
> 
> Y'all should call yourselves saw MODIFIERS. (some should be called hacks) Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar etc. are SAW BUILDERS.
> 
> 
> If you "builders" are so great, why do you always pick saws that are already hot stock?
> 
> Or why is there no Master saw, BS saw, etc, etc?
> 
> Some of these "builders" have made a pretty lucrative cottage industry from this place.
> 
> Bully for y'all, but some of us can read between the lines.



That right there is impressive. I haven't seen a post that insults this many people in one fell swoop since STIHLTHEDEERE called us all queers.


----------



## angelo c

FATGUY said:


> That right there is impressive. I haven't seen a post that insults this many people in one fell swoop since STIHLTHEDEERE called us all queers.



Nik,
theres an app for that... !!

...its easy with one of those "smart phones" everybody has now a days...


----------



## ELECT6845

FATGUY said:


> That right there is impressive. I haven't seen a post that insults this many people in one fell swoop since STIHLTHEDEERE called us all queers.



I wasnt insulted at all. I know im a HACK. Who cares its just some chainsaws. No need to become enemies over them.


----------



## Andyshine77

He's just bored and not not getting his normal supply of C O C K sandwiches for breakfast, lunch or dinner.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

ELECT6845 said:


> I wasnt insulted at all. I know im a HACK. Who cares its just some chainsaws. No need to become enemies over them.



You are absolutely correct. However, ths has nothing to do with chainsaws. He's simply has a need to put others down. I was the one for today. That's ok though. The hilarious thing is that I'm not even the one doing the work on this saw. Nothing he said in his original post made any logical sense. What difference does it make if we call ourselves builders or modifiers? None.


----------



## angelo c

Andyshine77 said:


> He's just bored and not not getting his normal supply of C O C K sandwiches for breakfast, lunch or dinner.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ohhhhh that's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## tlandrum

pardon me but i sir am a transformodifieroligist:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind

sachsmo said:


> "Building a 390XP Monster"
> 
> 
> Always find these "building" threads interesting.
> 
> Y'all should call yourselves saw MODIFIERS. (some should be called hacks) Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar etc. are SAW BUILDERS.
> 
> 
> * If you "builders" are so great, why do you always pick saws that are already hot stock?*
> 
> Or why is there no Master saw, BS saw, etc, etc?
> 
> Some of these "builders" have made a pretty lucrative cottage industry from this place.
> 
> Bully for y'all, but some of us can read between the lines.




Not a saw that you see built to go everyday..... :msp_sneaky:

[video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> Not a saw that you see built to go everyday..... :msp_sneaky:



That Partner is one impressive saw. In fact, the most impressive saw I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> That Partner is one impressive saw. In fact, the most impressive saw I've seen in a long time.



Me and B Rad.........Hacks with screwdrivers.


----------



## rburg

That partner goes fast but it sure is ugly. Is that yours or someone else's.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> pardon me but i sir am a transformodifieroligist:msp_tongue:



How dare you suggest such a fallacy? There's not a saw manufactured in your name yet!


----------



## tlandrum

ever heard of a wild thing :hmm3grin2orange:
just sayin,i was a little out of control in the younger days


----------



## blsnelling

You know what? Us BUILDERS have been going about this all wrong. When someone wants the most powerful saw for their money, we should start with an inferior saw. Everyone knows that's the best value!


----------



## Mastermind

rburg said:


> That partner goes fast but it sure is ugly. Is that yours or someone else's.



It's mine Randy........and no I didn't molest the 55 I got from you.


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> Me and B Rad.........Hacks with screwdrivers.



I don't use no stinkin screwdriver. I port with a claw hammer!


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> Me and B Rad.........Hacks with screwdrivers.



Well...here's how I see it as a long time member and observer:

There's a number of people here who've gone out of their way to offer constructive input, help others, post informative threads, etc.
This population is a smaller percentage, mostly because they've had the time and resources to learn (along with access to information,
workspace to tear saws down and re-assemble, a good range of tools and the ability to make specialty tools, and the motivation to 
push their boundaries.)

Then there's a "middle range" crowd- people who mostly participate and offer opinions, but have limited technical knowledge and day jobs 
which preclude them from specializing in saws/small engines, etc. They help when they can but they only have so much info and time. 

Then there's the bottom tier: People who mostly criticize, #####, whine- people who dwell in a problem and not the solution. 

The question I routinely ask myself is: Which group am I in and which group do I want to be in?

There's a group of people whose usernames instantly catch my eye- because I'm always looking for their input, regardless of the topic. 

There's also a group whose usernames I consciously and unconsciously filter out because I'm not interested in what they have to say, at all. 
Even if on a rare occasion they're trying to be positive and constructive- they've offered too much noise in the past.


----------



## rburg

I think Durand has a partner with that same color of top cover. I had never seen that color of partner until about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## angelo c

tlandrum said:


> pardon me but i sir am a transformodifieroligist:msp_tongue:


 XP alidocious.....supercalafradalistic.......

Come on guys...sing it with me !!!! really it's OK somebody already called us out !!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Some of you guys actually have me laughing out loud


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Some of you guys actually have me laughing out loud



You should hang out in off topic sometime....... :msp_tongue:


----------



## wigglesworth

Mastermind said:


> Not a saw that you see built to go everyday..... :msp_sneaky:



I know, right? 

[video=youtube;JblptTE20L8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JblptTE20L8&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Mastermind

Not too shabby for an old saw........ :msp_thumbup:


----------



## angelo c

blsnelling said:


> Some of you guys actually have me laughing out loud



did I get you with the broadway musical theme thing...I had it running around in my head just like the "west side story" meets Ax Men in the woods and everybody starts knife fighting but with "modified" or "built" wild things....

When your a "Jet" your a "Jet" till the end....Drop start the wild thing rrrr rrrrr.........I know...I need help.


----------



## FATGUY

angelo c said:


> did I get you with the broadway musical theme thing...I had it running around in my head just like the "west side story" meets Ax Men in the woods and everybody starts knife fighting but with "modified" or "built" wild things....
> 
> When your a "Jet" your a "Jet" till the end....Drop start the wild thing rrrr rrrrr.........I know...I need help.



well played sir, and for your enjoyment...
[video=youtube_share;exGJsv6ZNlo]http://youtu.be/exGJsv6ZNlo[/video]


----------



## angelo c

FATGUY said:


> well played sir, and for your enjoyment...
> [video=youtube_share;exGJsv6ZNlo]http://youtu.be/exGJsv6ZNlo[/video]



Can't ya just see the "ax men" breaking out into this on the landing...When you're a rygard your a rygard from you're first cigarette till your last back cut.....laaa dee daaa daa deee deee daaa


----------



## Justsaws

Mastermind said:


> Not a saw that you see built to go everyday..... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> [video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]



Very nice, very nice.:msp_w00t:


----------



## MCW

Andyshine77 said:


> C O C K sandwiches



Cheese On Crusty Krackers? Sorry Andy, not understanding you on this one 



Jacob J. said:


> Well...here's how I see it as a long time member and observer:
> 
> There's a number of people here who've gone out of their way to offer constructive input, help others, post informative threads, etc.
> This population is a smaller percentage, mostly because they've had the time and resources to learn (along with access to information,
> workspace to tear saws down and re-assemble, a good range of tools and the ability to make specialty tools, and the motivation to
> push their boundaries.)
> 
> Then there's a "middle range" crowd- people who mostly participate and offer opinions, but have limited technical knowledge and day jobs
> which preclude them from specializing in saws/small engines, etc. They help when they can but they only have so much info and time.
> 
> Then there's the bottom tier: People who mostly criticize, #####, whine- people who dwell in a problem and not the solution.
> 
> The question I routinely ask myself is: Which group am I in and which group do I want to be in?
> 
> There's a group of people whose usernames instantly catch my eye- because I'm always looking for their input, regardless of the topic.
> 
> There's also a group whose usernames I consciously and unconsciously filter out because I'm not interested in what they have to say, at all.
> Even if on a rare occasion they're trying to be positive and constructive- they've offered too much noise in the past.



Well said. I subconsciously filter a few members myself. I see a number of members who look to be nothing short of window licking stalkers who seem to follow Brad around AS just to be a pain in the arse.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE

Jacob J. said:


> Well...here's how I see it as a long time member and observer:
> 
> There's a number of people here who've gone out of their way to offer constructive input, help others, post informative threads, etc.
> This population is a smaller percentage, mostly because they've had the time and resources to learn (along with access to information,
> workspace to tear saws down and re-assemble, a good range of tools and the ability to make specialty tools, and the motivation to
> push their boundaries.)
> 
> Then there's a "middle range" crowd- people who mostly participate and offer opinions, but have limited technical knowledge and day jobs
> which preclude them from specializing in saws/small engines, etc. They help when they can but they only have so much info and time.
> 
> Then there's the bottom tier: People who mostly criticize, #####, whine- people who dwell in a problem and not the solution.
> 
> The question I routinely ask myself is: Which group am I in and which group do I want to be in?
> 
> There's a group of people whose usernames instantly catch my eye- because I'm always looking for their input, regardless of the topic.
> 
> There's also a group whose usernames I consciously and unconsciously filter out because I'm not interested in what they have to say, at all.
> Even if on a rare occasion they're trying to be positive and constructive- they've offered too much noise in the past.


 nice ahh........sermon there reverend, there is not ONE single person on this site, (myself included), that has not been in all three of your catagories at one time or another. they just think too much of themselves to admit it.


----------



## Mastermind

I like Boobies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

he said b o o b i e s


----------



## parrisw

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> nice ahh........sermon there reverend, there is not ONE single person on this site, (myself included), that has not been in all three of your catagories at one time or another. they just think too much of themselves to admit it.



You might be right, with some people. But some seem to be repeat offenders.

I can honestly say that I've never seen JJ start any BS. I know that I've been guilty of it before. But for the most part I'd like to think I'm fairly decent.


----------



## Stihl 041S

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> nice ahh........sermon there reverend, there is not ONE single person on this site, (myself included), that has not been in all three of your catagories at one time or another. they just think too much of themselves to admit it.




But it makes a BIG difference how much time one spends in each category.......

Stumbling in by accident and leaving quickly or Homesteading in a category.

Never to leave for 20 years.....

Now back to topic if you please.


----------



## Gologit

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> nice ahh........sermon there reverend, there is not ONE single person on this site, (myself included), that has not been in all three of your catagories at one time or another. they just think too much of themselves to admit it.



Wrong. Again.


----------



## StihlyinEly

Jacob J. said:


> Well...here's how I see it as a long time member and observer:
> 
> There's a number of people here who've gone out of their way to offer constructive input, help others, post informative threads, etc.
> This population is a smaller percentage, mostly because they've had the time and resources to learn (along with access to information,
> workspace to tear saws down and re-assemble, a good range of tools and the ability to make specialty tools, and the motivation to
> push their boundaries.)
> 
> Then there's a "middle range" crowd- people who mostly participate and offer opinions, but have limited technical knowledge and day jobs
> which preclude them from specializing in saws/small engines, etc. They help when they can but they only have so much info and time.
> 
> Then there's the bottom tier: People who mostly criticize, #####, whine- people who dwell in a problem and not the solution.
> 
> The question I routinely ask myself is: Which group am I in and which group do I want to be in?
> 
> There's a group of people whose usernames instantly catch my eye- because I'm always looking for their input, regardless of the topic.
> 
> There's also a group whose usernames I consciously and unconsciously filter out because I'm not interested in what they have to say, at all.
> Even if on a rare occasion they're trying to be positive and constructive- they've offered too much noise in the past.



Not a Husky guy. I just more or less stumbled in here because I have some time on my hands. Lucky I did. Jacob's post is a great compass. Not at all surprised. Well done!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE

parrisw said:


> You might be right, with some people. But some seem to be repeat offenders.
> 
> I can honestly say that I've never seen JJ start any BS. I know that I've been guilty of it before. But for the most part I'd like to think I'm fairly decent.


 ahh...glad to see you and a few others here hold yourselves in such high reguard, it fits you well. like i said, evereyone here at one time or another.


----------



## rms61moparman

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> ahh...glad to see you and a few others here hold yourselves in such high reguard, it fits you well. like i said, evereyone here at one time or another.





I think you missed the point altogether. Those categories aren't progressive.
SOME may graduate from the middle to the top, but most who either start, or wind up in the bottom stay there. 
It is the same with all groups of people. 5% of the group do 95% of the work, 70% do 10% of the work and 25% stand or sit around and b!t** about how the work is being done or find some other way to make themselves a stumbling block to the progress.
All we need to ask ourselves is what per-cent we want to be in.


Mike


----------



## parrisw

We are expecting too much of sthildeerhere. Isn't he the one that called us all queirs, and never coming back here?


----------



## walexa07

parrisw said:


> We are expecting too much of sthildeerhere. Isn't he the one that called us all queirs, and never coming back here?



Are we expecting him to make it out of the "bottom tier"?

Waylan


----------



## Officer's Match

How 'bout that 390XP?

:msp_unsure:


----------



## angelo c

And now in a slightly more light hearted attempt to redirect wildly off path thread....




Brad, I really like my 385xp. has anyone run a ported 385 next to a ported 390. I guess the assumption is that the 390 ported is a bad mutha, I'm wondering how hot a ported 385 could be.


----------



## tlandrum

if you closed your eyes you couldnt tell the difference in a well ported 385 and 390


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

tlandrum said:


> if you closed your eyes you couldnt tell the difference in a well ported 385 and 390




Brad does some of his best work with his eyes closed........Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Everybody should know by now, this is a wood-tics dream build......Looks like a real racesaw, sounds like a real noisey racesaw, but doesn't run fast like a real racesaw!..........Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## angelo c

tlandrum said:


> if you closed your eyes you couldnt tell the difference in a well ported 385 and 390



Thanks Terry, 
id like to run a few of these ported big boys. also love to learn the art from some of the "builders"... im not much of a watch videos and do guy. Im a good apprentice learner.


----------



## blsnelling

I agree with Terry. They both make terrific runners.


----------



## Jacob J.

Hopefully the new 390XP cylinders don't break at the base like they were...


----------



## Andyshine77

Jacob J. said:


> Hopefully the new 390XP cylinders don't break at the base like they were...



Were they breaking on stock saws?opcorn:


----------



## Jacob J.

Andyshine77 said:


> Were they breaking on stock saws?opcorn:



Yep- stock, ported; it didn't matter. Cutters here were getting as little as 60 days on a new saw before the cylinder would bust up. 

Husky did an in-house reconfigure of the cylinder and it's supposed to be a lot stronger.


----------



## blsnelling

This one will be clamped down with the head, so shouldn't be an issue either way.


----------



## Andyshine77

Jacob J. said:


> Yep- stock, ported; it didn't matter. Cutters here were getting as little as 60 days on a new saw before the cylinder would bust up.
> 
> Husky did an in-house reconfigure of the cylinder and it's supposed to be a lot stronger.



No kidding. Maybe things got a little thin when the punched the jug out when they went from the 385 to 390.


----------



## Jacob J.

Andyshine77 said:


> No kidding. Maybe things got a little thin when the punched the jug out when they went from the 385 to 390.



I think that was part of the problem. Wide intake port, thin walls, tiny base screws- I noticed a lot of the jugs were breaking in the same area on the intake side.


----------



## HELSEL

So when is this cookie monster going
to be done?


----------



## MacLaren

Jacob J. said:


> I think that was part of the problem. Wide intake port, thin walls, tiny base screws- I noticed a lot of the jugs were breaking in the same area on the intake side.



JJ, when /what year did Husky re-configure the 390xp cylinders? Thx


----------



## blsnelling

HELSEL said:


> So when is this cookie monster going
> to be done?



We're shooting for the June 2nd GTG, but no promises. Everyone involved has a regular day job, so we'll just have to wait and see. If you haven't already seen it, the pipe build is in another thread that Gink started. The head and cylinder are done, ready for porting.


----------



## HELSEL

Thx, That should be a fun time at the GTG.


----------



## blsnelling

HELSEL said:


> Thx, That should be a fun time at the GTG.



Are you guys planning on being there? Would be nice to meet you.


----------



## blsnelling

Here's the head that Gink built with the o-ring, installed by another site sponsor. I'm posting this with his permission.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

HELSEL said:


> Thx, That should be a fun time at the GTG.





blsnelling said:


> Are you guys planning on being there? Would be nice to meet you.



We had talked and he might get the notion to come down to my place and hitch a ride. Said it all depends on the weekend work schedule.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Brad I'm really not following your logic on this build.
I'm not sure why you go this far and not build and intake and run it on alcohol?

Or why not just build a hot gas saw with a pipe?

And why put this much work into a backyard cookie cutter? 

And why not build a 5 cube or a 0-140 saw that could actually be raced somewhere?


----------



## Jacob J.

MacLaren said:


> JJ, when /what year did Husky re-configure the 390xp cylinders? Thx



Paul- I'll have to check the technical bulletins on that and let you know.


----------



## MacLaren

Jacob J. said:


> Paul- I'll have to check the technical bulletins on that and let you know.



Oh, no worries JJ, don't go to any trouble. I figured you prolly knew off the top. Thx JJ.


----------



## blsnelling

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Brad I'm really not following your logic on this build.
> I'm not sure why you go this far and not build and intake and run it on alcohol?
> 
> Or why not just build a hot gas saw with a pipe?
> 
> And why put this much work into a backyard cookie cutter?
> 
> And why not build a 5 cube or a 0-140 saw that could actually be raced somewhere?





I'm doing this for nothing more than the fun of it. I have no intentions of ever racing. When you mention a "hot gas saw on a pipe", what are are you referring to? How's that different from what I'm doing?


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> I'm doing this for nothing more than the fun of it. I have no intentions of ever racing. When you mention a "hot gas saw on a pipe", what are are you referring to? How's that different from what I'm doing?



I'm guessing he means, no 2 piece head.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> I'm guessing he means, no 2 piece head.



That was my guess, but I wasn't sure. I imagine it could have been done without the 2-piece head, but did it for the cool/fun factor if nothing else. It also eliminated any questions on if we could get the compression we wanted without getting the cylinder base too thin. After hearing about issues with them breaking, I'm really glad I went this direction.


----------



## rms61moparman

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Brad I'm really not following your logic on this build.
> I'm not sure why you go this far and not build and intake and run it on alcohol?
> 
> Or why not just build a hot gas saw with a pipe?
> 
> And why put this much work into a backyard cookie cutter?
> 
> And why not build a 5 cube or a 0-140 saw that could actually be raced somewhere?





Because he can.


I believe this will evolve and grow as time goes by.

Mike


----------



## Jacob J.

blsnelling said:


> That was my guess, but I wasn't sure. I imagine it could have been done without the 2-piece head, but did it for the cool/fun factor if nothing else. It also eliminated any questions on if we could get the compression we wanted without getting the cylinder base too thin. After hearing about issues with them breaking, I'm really glad I went this direction.



It was mainly in the hands of professional users that the cylinders were having issues. I personally think vibration was a big factor. Even though the vibration is well isolated for the user, the engine still receives significant vibration. In the two 390s I've rebuilt, I addressed that by lightening the piston some.


----------



## blsnelling

rms61moparman said:


> Because he can.
> 
> 
> I believe this will evolve and grow as time goes by.
> 
> Mike


It could. The problem is that is takes skills, tools, and knowledge that I don't have.


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> It could. The problem is that is takes skills, tools, and knowledge that I don't have.




Well Pard...Tools and knowledge is just another way of saying time and money.
Skills are a bit different but you also have skills that can be bartered for the skills another might possess.


Mike


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

rms61moparman said:


> Well Pard...Tools and knowledge is just another way of saying time and money.
> Skills are a bit different but you also have skills that can be bartered for the skills another might possess.
> 
> 
> Mike



You mean like trade a paint job for a "fast" race chain?.....Hahahahahahaha!......I doubt that will ever happen!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Gink, now don't tell me you didn't see this picture and then realized there was a better way to build the exhaust flange......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

blsnelling said:


> I'm doing this for nothing more than the fun of it. I have no intentions of ever racing. When you mention a "hot gas saw on a pipe", what are are you referring to? How's that different from what I'm doing?



*I'm not a saw builder but own a couple racesawz. But if you're only looking to run gas and not alcohol it's
possible to make a decently fast saw on pipe without making a 2 piece head. It seemed like an odd leap putting
a nice pipe and 2 piece head on from what I could tell was a woods ported motor. 

I know of a few people racing gas, piped 084's and 3120's locally without 2 piece heads. 

And I was didn't have time to look through 30+ pages to see what the desired out come of this was.


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Gink, now don't tell me you didn't see this picture and then realized there was a better way to build the exhaust flange......Hahahahahaha!



Nope, I've never seen that picture before. I guess great minds think alike! You got any vids of it running?


----------



## blsnelling

BloodOnTheIce said:


> *I'm not a saw builder but own a couple racesawz. But if you're only looking to run gas and not alcohol it's
> possible to make a decently fast saw on pipe without making a 2 piece head. It seemed like an odd leap putting
> a nice pipe and 2 piece head on from what I could tell was a woods ported motor.
> 
> I know of a few people racing gas, piped 084's and 3120's locally without 2 piece heads.
> 
> And I was didn't have time to look through 30+ pages to see what the desired out come of this was.



NP. No doubt, the head wasn't required.


----------



## Jacob J.

blsnelling said:


> It could. The problem is that is takes skills, tools, and knowledge that I don't have.



That's what they told me when I auditioned for Chippendale's...


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> That's what they told me when I auditioned for Chippendale's...



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. 

I bet that was a real sight!!!!!!! Were you holding a chainsaw?


----------



## Jacob J.

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> I bet that was a real sight!!!!!!! Were you holding a chainsaw?



Of course- stag style w/chaps only...


----------



## H 2 H

Jacob J. said:


> Of course- stag style w/chaps only...




We need pic's


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> Of course- stag style w/chaps only...



Ass-Less Chaps?


----------



## HELSEL

blsnelling said:


> Here's the head that Gink built with the o-ring, installed by another site sponsor. I'm posting this with his permission.



yep!! Nice job on the o-ring!! Should
put some pins in the top of the cylinder 
that goes in the head to keep it lined
up  But who knows everyone has 
there own ideas.


----------



## blsnelling

HELSEL said:


> yep!! Nice job on the o-ring!! Should
> put some pins in the top of the cylinder
> that goes in the head to keep it lined
> up  But who knows everyone has
> there own ideas.



To index it rotationally?


----------



## HELSEL

blsnelling said:


> To index it rotationally?




No by pinning the head it keeps it 
from moving under high RPM. We 
tried just running the o-ring but
had to pin it to keep it from leaking.
The o-ring and the pinned head
has been a must on the 3120s. The 
head will even turn with out being
pinned.


----------



## wendell

H 2 H said:


> We need pic's



No, no we don't.


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> No, no we don't.



Just close yer eyes if ya don't want to see.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> Nope, I've never seen that picture before. I guess great minds think alike! You got any vids of it running?



Why?.....you don't think it ran?.....Hahahahahaha! BTW, I haven't seen this one burp yet!


----------



## husq2100

Brad, if you port this saw to work on both pipe and muffler im thinking you will be leaving a bit on the table. Youve got the head, youve got the pipe.....port it to suit that. Down the track you can play with alky if you get that far


----------



## blsnelling

husq2100 said:


> Brad, if you port this saw to work on both pipe and muffler im thinking you will be leaving a bit on the table. Youve got the head, youve got the pipe.....port it to suit that. Down the track you can play with alky if you get that far



I'm porting it for the pipe. It should run pretty good on a muffler, but the porting won't be ideal for it.


----------



## blsnelling

HELSEL said:


> yep!! Nice job on the o-ring!! Should
> put some pins in the top of the cylinder
> that goes in the head to keep it lined
> up  But who knows everyone has
> there own ideas.





blsnelling said:


> To index it rotationally?





HELSEL said:


> No by pinning the head it keeps it
> from moving under high RPM. We
> tried just running the o-ring but
> had to pin it to keep it from leaking.
> The o-ring and the pinned head
> has been a must on the 3120s. The
> head will even turn with out being
> pinned.



I'm falling to picture this. Help me out. This head sticks well down into the cylinder, preventing it from moving off center. Then, it's way offset, preventing it from rotating. This will be my first 2-piece head, so it's all new to me.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> I'm falling to picture this. Help me out. This head sticks well down into the cylinder, preventing it from moving off center. Then, it's way offset, preventing it from rotating. This will be my first 2-piece head, so it's all new to me.



I think what Ricky is talking about is just a slight rotational, back and forth motion that could prevent the o-ring from maintaining a proper seal. Things can get wild when that pipe starts back stuffing the cylinder.


----------



## blsnelling

So are we talking about alignment pins between the head and cylinder, similar to case half pins?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Yes, using roll pins. duh!


----------



## Trx250r180

is there any way to run short studs on top of the cylinder like a dirt bike engine ? seems like running long bolts from head to the case to hold the head and cylinder down would tourqe around ,if could run the stock base bolts and stud the head somehow wouldnt need to pin it ,even if had to build up with weld between a couple fins for something to drill into for head studs, you could then run 6 or 8 studs to hold the 0-ring down flatter to the jug ,just thinking out loud is this possible ?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

trx250r180 said:


> is there any way to run short studs on top of the cylinder like a dirt bike engine ? seems like running long bolts from head to the case to hold the head and cylinder down would tourqe around ,if could run the stock base bolts and stud the head somehow wouldnt need to pin it ,even if had to build up with weld between a couple fins for something to drill into for head studs, you could then run 6 or 8 studs to hold the 0-ring down flatter to the jug ,just thinking out loud is this possible ?



All that takes alot of work, that's where the roll pins come in. Drill a couple of holes, run in the roll pins, and it's solid.


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> All that takes alot of work, that's where the roll pins come in. Drill a couple of holes, run in the roll pins, and it's solid.



Did you do this on that 880?


----------



## FATGUY

trx250r180 said:


> is there any way to run short studs on top of the cylinder like a dirt bike engine ? seems like running long bolts from head to the case to hold the head and cylinder down would tourqe around ,if could run the stock base bolts and stud the head somehow wouldnt need to pin it ,even if had to build up with weld between a couple fins for something to drill into for head studs, you could then run 6 or 8 studs to hold the 0-ring down flatter to the jug ,just thinking out loud is this possible ?



I doubt there's room, but if there was, you could run ground shoulder screws which would fasten and locate.


----------



## Trx250r180

the combustion chamber in the 2 piece head looks pretty small ,how many psi compresson to the pipe saws run ? 250 ish ?


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> the combustion chamber in the 2 piece head looks pretty small ,how many psi compresson to the pipe saws run ? 250 ish ?



It depends on the fuel and how much timing advance you plan to run. I'm only shooting for 180, lower than you would on alcohol. Remember, there's a lot more exhaust duration on a piped saw.


----------



## Trx250r180

so the higher exhaust duration lowers compresion like a car engine does ? on my big blockcar engines if i run a higher longer duration camshaft i lose cylinder pressure which makes my compresion drop so have to run pistons with pop ups for it to have bottom end again ,im assuming the saws do the same with port timing ?


----------



## blsnelling

You got it. With the higher exhaust port, needed to make the pipe work, you end up with less of the stroke making compression.


----------



## FATGUY

trx250r180 said:


> so the higher exhaust duration lowers compresion like a car engine does ? on my big blockcar engines if i run a higher longer duration camshaft i lose cylinder pressure which makes my compresion drop so have to run pistons with pop ups for it to have bottom end again ,im assuming the saws do the same with port timing ?



if I'm not mistaken, it's even more exaggeratied on a 2 stroke because exhaust height also affects the mechanical compression ratio.


----------



## Andyshine77

FATGUY said:


> if I'm not mistaken, it's even more exaggeratied on a 2 stroke because exhaust height also affects the mechanical compression ratio.



Correct. Less degrees of crank rotation under force.


----------



## Tzed250

Most high performance two-strokes use dowels in the cylinders and heads. The dowels prevent fretting, the micro movement between two parts. A saw with a cut off/two piece head normally uses a set of through bolts 6mm in diameter, which is a total kludge compared to how a normal HP two-stroke top end is fastened. An 85cc race engine will usually have 10-12mm base studs 25mm long, with a similar arrangement for the head. This setup provides significantly more clamping force than the spaghetti sized bolts on a saw. If I were doing a two piece head it would use the largest stud that would pass the transfers, along with dowels on the cylinder base and head. These are proven methods for making parts that must maintain seal sit still.


----------



## tdi-rick

Tzed250 said:


> Most high performance two-strokes use dowels in the cylinders and heads. The dowels prevent fretting, the micro movement between two parts. A saw with a cut off/two piece head normally uses a set of through bolts 6mm in diameter, which is a total kludge compared to how a normal HP two-stroke top end is fastened. An 85cc race engine will usually have 10-12mm base studs 25mm long, with a similar arrangement for the head. This setup provides significantly more clamping force than the spaghetti sized bolts on a saw. If I were doing a two piece head it would use the largest stud that would pass the transfers, along with dowels on the cylinder base and head. These are proven methods for making parts that must maintain seal sit still.



The air cooled kart engines I used to run used studs from the case (can't recall the size, but substantial, particularly compared to a saw) and tube nuts to locate the head.

No locating dowels were used, nor head gasket (lapped aluminium head onto iron sleeve), but we're only talking 20-27hp or so from 100cc (depending on state of tune)
The iron sleeve would contribute to stability here.

Pics in the pdf below.


----------



## HELSEL

Tzed250 said:


> Most high performance two-strokes use dowels in the cylinders and heads. The dowels prevent fretting, the micro movement between two parts. A saw with a cut off/two piece head normally uses a set of through bolts 6mm in diameter, which is a total kludge compared to how a normal HP two-stroke top end is fastened. An 85cc race engine will usually have 10-12mm base studs 25mm long, with a similar arrangement for the head. This setup provides significantly more clamping force than the spaghetti sized bolts on a saw. If I were doing a two piece head it would use the largest stud that would pass the transfers, along with dowels on the cylinder base and head. These are proven methods for making parts that must maintain seal sit still.



Very good post!!! The problem we
have with running larger head bolts
is they go through the boost ports 
on the carb side. By using a larger
stud it would minimize the fuel blow!
If it wasn't for that we would for 
sure run the larger head bolts.


----------



## Tzed250

tdi-rick said:


> The air cooled kart engines I used to run used studs from the case (can't recall the size, but substantial, particularly compared to a saw) and tube nuts to locate the head.
> 
> No locating dowels were used, nor head gasket (lapped aluminium head onto iron sleeve), but we're only talking 20-27hp or so from 100cc (depending on state of tune)
> The iron sleeve would contribute to stability here.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics in the pdf below.



My 1989 TZ250 used the same arrangement. The 1990 model changed to studs for base and head. IIRC the KT100 uses studs top and bottom too. 



HELSEL said:


> Very good post!!! The problem we
> have with running larger head bolts
> is they go through the boost ports
> on the carb side. By using a larger
> stud it would minimize the fuel blow!
> If it wasn't for that we would for
> sure run the larger head bolts.



The compact packaging of a saw engine can be frustrating. A couple of millimeters here and there sure would have been nice.


----------



## blsnelling

You might remember that I had a clearance issue with the cylinder extensions going too far into the case, and scored the original piston. I replaced the piston, only to find out that there was more damage than I thought to the NiSi. It slightly blistered near the bottom corners of the intake port, marking the new piston right away. So, the plan is to over-bore it 1mm and install a 395 piston. Today, I received a new Meteor piston. Unfortunately, the skirts aren't wide enough. The ports are the same width as the skirts, with no overlap. The skirts on this piston are 1.54". A need 1.64" or better. Anyone have an OEM 395 piston handy that they could measure? Any other 56mm piston that might work? Another brand 395 piston, 394, 1100, 2100, 2101, K950?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> You got it. With the higher exhaust port, needed to make the pipe work, you end up with less of the stroke making compression.



You might figure it out.......but I doubt it!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You might figure it out.......but I doubt it!......Hahahahahahaha!



Well, I would appreciate any input you might want to grace me with, lol.


----------



## FATGUY

blsnelling said:


> Well, I would appreciate any input you might want to grace me with, lol.



somethings just aren't worth the price...


----------



## blsnelling

FATGUY said:


> somethings just aren't worth the price...



All he wants is a big fat kiss:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree monkey

how mutch money you got into this monster money pit of yours?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You might figure it out.......but I doubt it!......Hahahahahahaha!



Dennis, your posts confuse me. What are your intentions? Are you trying to be a jerk? This is how I'm interpreting your posts. Should I have different thoughts? Please help me understand.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> All he wants is a big fat kiss:msp_w00t:



Just a kiss???? I hear he likes more than just a kiss!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> You might remember that I had a clearance issue with the cylinder extensions going too far into the case, and scored the original piston. I replaced the piston, only to find out that there was more damage than I thought to the NiSi. It slightly blistered near the bottom corners of the intake port, marking the new piston right away. So, the plan is to over-bore it 1mm and install a 395 piston. Today, I received a new Meteor piston. Unfortunately, the skirts aren't wide enough. The ports are the same width as the skirts, with no overlap. The skirts on this piston are 1.54". A need 1.64" or better. Anyone have an OEM 395 piston handy that they could measure? Any other 56mm piston that might work? Another brand 395 piston, 394, 1100, 2100, 2101, K950?



2101 would work. It is a full circle piston. So far I think the only ones you can get are golf though. I have one in a 395 still running well.


----------



## FATGUY

Will to the rescue!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

manyhobies said:


> Dennis, your posts confuse me. What are your intentions? Are you trying to be a jerk? This is how I'm interpreting your posts. Should I have different thoughts? Please help me understand.



What are my intentions?......Watching Brad try to figure things out, all by himself!!!.......Something wrong with that?


----------



## MCW

FATGUY said:


> Will to the rescue!



Undies on the outside Nik, undies on the outside.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## tree monkey

FATGUY said:


> Will to the rescue!



thats like the blind leading the blind:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> You might remember that I had a clearance issue with the cylinder extensions going too far into the case, and scored the original piston. I replaced the piston, only to find out that there was more damage than I thought to the NiSi. It slightly blistered near the bottom corners of the intake port, marking the new piston right away. So, the plan is to over-bore it 1mm and install a 395 piston. Today, I received a new Meteor piston. Unfortunately, the skirts aren't wide enough. The ports are the same width as the skirts, with no overlap. The skirts on this piston are 1.54". A need 1.64" or better. Anyone have an OEM 395 piston handy that they could measure? Any other 56mm piston that might work? Another brand 395 piston, 394, 1100, 2100, 2101, K950?



As far as I know, The Meteor piston has about .050 more on each side than an OEM 395 piston. The Meteor don't have wings on the side of the skirt like the OEM does. Golf makes a 2101 full circle as Will stated. They are a double thick ring piston and not very pretty. They also have to be made into a popup/chamber cut to fit in a 395 cylinder.....but I can't remember how much thicker the crown is right off the top of my head.....Im wanting to say .060ish, but don't hold me to that. The ring end pins are also in a very bad spot because they are on each side of the exhaust port in a 2101. You can turn them around to the intake side, but if you wrapped the upper transfers much it will probably fall in the transfer ports. Espain also makes a 2100/2101 piston, its not full circle but looks a lot better than the Golf piece. They may be more available that would fit, but thats about all I know about it,been there one time myself...... :bang:


----------



## blsnelling

tree monkey said:


> how mutch money you got into this monster money pit of yours?



?? The only thing lost with this saw was the original piston.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> 2101 would work. It is a full circle piston. So far I think the only ones you can get are golf though. I have one in a 395 still running well.



I was looking at those last night. It's an unusual looking piston, full circle + small windows. So it's even taller than a 395 piston? A 395 piston is already .020 taller than a 390 piston. I'd probably have to space the jug up to do that. Sounds like the Meteor 390 piston is already wider than stock, so probably not going to find a 395 piston to work.


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> As far as I know, The Meteor piston has about .050 more on each side than an OEM 395 piston. The Meteor don't have wings on the side of the skirt like the OEM does. Golf makes a 2101 full circle as Will stated. They are a double thick ring piston and not very pretty. They also have to be made into a popup/chamber cut to fit in a 395 cylinder.....but I can't remember how much thicker the crown is right off the top of my head.....Im wanting to say .060ish, but don't hold me to that. The ring end pins are also in a very bad spot because they are on each side of the exhaust port in a 2101. You can turn them around to the intake side, but if you wrapped the upper transfers much it will probably fall in the transfer ports. Espain also makes a 2100/2101 piston, its not full circle but looks a lot better than the Golf piece. They may be more available that would fit, but thats about all I know about it,been there one time myself...... :bang:


Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll order one of each style of 2101 piston.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Just measured both top of pin to top of piston. Golf 2101 .867. OEM 395 .807.


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> Just measured both top of pin to top of piston. Golf 2101 .867. OEM 395 .807.



Meaning the 2101 piston would be .080" taller than a 390 piston. That's quite a lot. Had the base of this cylinder not been cut for a .040" squish band reduction, that would be a lot easier to overcome.


----------



## blsnelling

I could probably deck the crown of the 2101 piston .040", add a gasket back to it, and only have about .025 to deal with.


----------



## blsnelling

tree monkey said:


> thats like the blind leading the blind:hmm3grin2orange:



At least they're willing to contribute to the forum and try to help, unlike yourself and Cullhoon


----------



## Trx250r180

blsnelling said:


> At least they're willing to contribute to the forum and try to help, unlike yourself and Cullhoon





Cullhoon ......................hahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahaahhahah 




that was pretty good


----------



## Mastermind

You really need to get a small lathe Brad. This stuff is a lot more enjoyable when you can ruin expensive parts on one. 

Seriously I can't imagine not having a lathe and a way to mill small parts. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'm just here because its Wendell's BIRTHDAY!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## FATGUY

Mastermind said:


> You really need to get a small lathe Brad. This stuff is a lot more enjoyable when you can ruin expensive parts on one.
> 
> Seriously I can't imagine not having a lathe and a way to mill small parts. :msp_thumbup:



just think how much fun ruining them on an expensive lathe is...


----------



## Tzed250

FATGUY said:


> just think how much fun ruining them on an expensive lathe is...



Yep! This is my new toy. Nomura horizontal boring mill. 76" in X, 52" in Y, and 55" in Z. Fully controlled B axis. 40 tool magazine. 30 horse 4000 RPM spindle motor. Nearly a million bucks sitting there. I should be able to kill some parts real good with it!!




Nomura by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## tlandrum

dayum thats nice


----------



## FATGUY

Tzed250 said:


> Yep! This is my new toy. Nomura horizontal boring mill. 76" in X, 52" in Y, and 55" in Z. Fully controlled B axis. 40 tool magazine. 30 horse 4000 RPM spindle motor. Nearly a million bucks sitting there. I should be able to kill some parts real good with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomura by zweitakt250, on Flickr



so it's a true 4 axis? awesome, never in my life seen a true 4 axis HBM.


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> As far as I know, The Meteor piston has about .050 more on each side than an OEM 395 piston. The Meteor don't have wings on the side of the skirt like the OEM does. Golf makes a 2101 full circle as Will stated. They are a double thick ring piston and not very pretty. They also have to be made into a popup/chamber cut to fit in a 395 cylinder.....but I can't remember how much thicker the crown is right off the top of my head.....Im wanting to say .060ish, but don't hold me to that. The ring end pins are also in a very bad spot because they are on each side of the exhaust port in a 2101. You can turn them around to the intake side, but if you wrapped the upper transfers much it will probably fall in the transfer ports. Espain also makes a 2100/2101 piston, its not full circle but looks a lot better than the Golf piece. They may be more available that would fit, but thats about all I know about it,been there one time myself...... :bang:



Whoever cares. Skirts are longer will have to be trimmed, crown is allot taller, open the windows as much as you can, and trim some fat off the piston. Don't deck the cylinder and cut the squish and you'll be golden, but I'm guessing Brad has already cut the base. Golf do have a bad wrap, but they are just fine if you run good rings and OEM clips, in my 395 I'm running the cheap golf rings with oem clips and pin making 200psi, and still going strong.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> At least they're willing to contribute to the forum and try to help, unlike yourself and Cullhoon



Ya, Brad. I can't imagine what its like to go through life like Dennis and Scott with a serious complex. It must really suck, I almost feel bad for them, almost!!


----------



## Tzed250

FATGUY said:


> so it's a true 4 axis? awesome, never in my life seen a true 4 axis HBM.



Yes Nik, true NC B-axis. It will be nice, but it has limitations. The machine I have run for the past six years is nearly identical, but the the B-axis is not NC. The good thing about the old machine is that it has a shot pin for indexing every 90 deg. The new machine has no shot pin, and the install tech said we won't be able to lean on parts off of the table centerline like we can with the older machine.


----------



## blsnelling

Compression is back up to 181-182PSI after taking some off the head to make the combustion chamber smaller. Now it's time to re-baseline it and start fine tuning other areas.


----------



## blsnelling

This thread has kind of taken on two personalities. What was meant to be a mean work saw turned into a pipe saw. I still want a 390 work saw. So, I sold the 395 and ordered another new 390 yesterday. I have a scored 385 cylinder coming that will be bored out and replated to fit a 395 size piston, 56mm. I'm actually planning on running a thin ring 2100 piston!. This should be a sweet build. If I don't like it, I'll just go back to the original 390 cylinder I started with in the first saw. I believe it will need a replate as well, but I know it's a great runner. This is what CAD is all about to me. I enjoy searching for the perfect solution


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> This thread has kind of taken on two personalities. What was meant to be a mean work saw turned into a pipe saw. I still want a 390 work saw. So, I sold the 395 and ordered another new 390 yesterday. I have a scored 385 cylinder coming that will be bored out and replated to fit a 395 size piston, 56mm. I'm actually planning on running a thin ring 2100 piston!. This should be a sweet build. If I don't like it, I'll just go back to the original 390 cylinder I started with in the first saw. I believe it will need a replate as well, but I know it's a great runner. This is what CAD is all about to me. I enjoy searching for the perfect solution



Sounds like a fun build Brad! Im sure you probably know, but the 2100 piston is taller than a 395 piston, and the 395 piston is taller than the 390 piston. You plan on running a spacer maybe? None the less, im interested to see ya get started!


----------



## blsnelling

That's one reason I'm starting with a different cylinder. The base on my original 390 cylinder has been cut for the squish band mod. I need that height back. I'm not sure how all I'll make up the difference yet. I don't have the piston in hand. I'll probably have the squish band cut and try to avoid cutting on this rare thin ring 2100 piston.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> I enjoy searching for the perfect solution.....So I sold the 395



So you built another PIG!, EH!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

blsnelling said:


> I'll probably have the squish band cut and try to avoid cutting on this rare thin ring 2100 piston.



Not that rare Brad. Heck they even sale them on feebay from time to time. 

I know where several are lined up on a shelf new in the box :msp_tongue: . Old racers and builders hoarded them back in the day for 6ci stock appearing saws. :msp_wink:


----------



## AUSSIE1

1.5mm will pull the upper trans radius in tight and raise the lower a fair amount.

Edit- actually it's only .5mm!


----------



## blsnelling

I might need a big saw Saturday for some additional storm cleanup at our church camp. So I pulled the pipe setup off my current 390 and put the original cylinder back on it. The pipe setup will go on the new one, due in next Monday. This original 390 cylinder is the one that seized the original piston just below the intake, due to a machining booboo. There was a little damage to the NiSi and it immediate started marking the replacement piston. That was just before it was pulled down for the new pipe setup. Tonight I put a hone to the bottom half of the jug and it looked really nice. I threw it together and put it to work immediately. I'm talking a 32" bar, full comp RSC chain, and 8-pin rim, buried in Red Oak. I put a couple tanks through it and it seems to be fine. This will work for me while I work on the 56mm over-bore and 2100 thin ring setup. Not having to replate this original cylinder will save me a couple hundred $$


----------



## blsnelling

Here are the piston heights above the wrist pin.

390 - .790"
395 - .807"
2100 - .865"

That means I need to make up for a piston height difference of .075" to use the 2100 piston.

Here's the disappointing part. Although the 2100 is a full-skirt piston, it is only .010" wider than the 395 skirts.

My original 390 cylinder is making about 190 PSI with a .040" squish band mod. I don't want to go any higher than that. That means I'd have to cut the crown of the 2100 piston .035" or use a spacer. I'd rather cut the piston and use a single gasket. The crown would still be .095-.100 thick.

If I were to go with the 395 piston, the squish band mod would nearly take care of the height difference. 

So, what to do? Go with the full-circle thin-ring 2100 piston and deal with the extra height, OR use only one ring on the 395 piston and have less height to deal with. Running only one ring is not a concern at all. That's how I'm building most of my saws anyway.


----------



## steve316

*chamber*

Brad; could you inlarge the chamber and drop your compression back down to a more reasonable number. Just a though. Steve


----------



## blsnelling

You don't want to make it deeper because of the spark plug. It would be much easier to just deck the piston crown. It's no different than making a popup, except you keep the crown flat.


----------



## steve316

*chamber*

Brad my thoughs where to make it larger accross not deeper.when we match cylinder to the chamber on sbc's it adds about 6 cfm or 12 hp.I am just tossing out idea's in case I stumble on one. Steve


----------



## parrisw

Just tape the decompression valve down Brad.


----------



## Mastermind

The weight of the piston is something to think about too Brad. 

In my pipe saw the 395 piston setup with the spacer under the jug picked up a bunch of rpm after I lightened it.

I wouldn't rule out a spacer, it works well on the 064.


----------



## blsnelling

I'll have to put the 2100 and 395 pistons on a scale. Not only is the 2100 piston taller, but it's also longer and full skirt. I suspect it'll be quite a bit heavier than the 395 piston.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> I'll have to put the 2100 and 395 pistons on a scale. Not only is the 2100 piston taller, but it's also longer and full skirt. I suspect it'll be quite a bit heavier than the 395 piston.



A 395 piston with a single thin ring would be a fine thing to have. I wonder if a feller could buy a piston with no ring grooves at all???? :msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> A 395 piston with a single thin ring would be a fine thing to have. I wonder if a feller could buy a piston with no ring grooves at all???? :msp_unsure:



Have Meteor pull one of the line


----------



## blsnelling

Check out this piston. It's advertised as a 395 piston. If it's actually the piston shown, I'm seeing a single ring, full/wide skirts


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Check out this piston. It's advertised as a 395 piston. If it's actually the piston shown, I'm seeing a single ring, full/wide skirts



Looks like a 365 or 371 to me.

I'm gonna check around......


----------



## Trx250r180

are the husky saws harder to figure out how to make them fast over the stihls ?or is just less info out there on them and need more r&d ?


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> are the husky saws harder to figure out how to make them fast over the stihls ?or is just less info out there on them and need more r&d ?



Oh no, nothing like that. The quad port Huskys are fast.....real fast. 

We are just looking at ways to get even MORE POWER!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Husky saws are typically easier to get great gains out of. It's just a challenge finding the ideal piston for a non-stock application. The 390 is 55mm,, and I'm having it bored out and replated to 56mm.


----------



## Trx250r180

question to builders ,my old 250r honda engines ,my builder would put a 4mm spacer plate under the jug ,and use a different piston with different pin height ,he says turned the 250 into a 265cc doing that ,can this be done with saws ? make a say 93cc into a 95-96cc say by doing something like this ?this mod increased midrange tourque a lot on the atv engines ,seems like a saw would do same thing ,but would have to mod the lower muffler bolts a little on a stihl for increased jug height


----------



## komatsuvarna

I say full circle thin ring . Just watch the compression. I've never fooled with one, but I *HERD* the 2100 thin rings make less static compression, but make A lot more dynamic compression....which is what really matters I guess.


----------



## komatsuvarna

trx250r180 said:


> question to builders ,my old 250r honda engines ,my builder would put a 4mm spacer plate under the jug ,and use a different piston with different pin height ,he says turned the 250 into a 265cc doing that ,can this be done with saws ? make a say 93cc into a 95-96cc say by doing something like this ?this mod increased midrange tourque a lot on the atv engines ,seems like a saw would do same thing ,but would have to mod the lower muffler bolts a little on a stihl for increased jug height



It may have that effect, But different height piston won't change CCs that I can see. Bore x Stroke = CC


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> question to builders ,my old 250r honda engines ,my builder would put a 4mm spacer plate under the jug ,and use a different piston with different pin height ,he says turned the 250 into a 265cc doing that ,can this be done with saws ? make a say 93cc into a 95-96cc say by doing something like this ?this mod increased midrange tourque a lot on the atv engines ,seems like a saw would do same thing ,but would have to mod the lower muffler bolts a little on a stihl for increased jug height


That must have been with a stroker crank. The taller piston does not change the stroke or displacement.


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> That must have been with a stroker crank. The taller piston does not change the stroke or displacement.






Would have to be a stroker crank or a bigger top end.
Moving it up by itself would do nothing to gain cc's.


Mike


----------



## Trx250r180

blsnelling said:


> That must have been with a stroker crank. The taller piston does not change the stroke or displacement.





think about a 064 piston in a 046 .the 064 is taller right ? so the pin height would be lower .,people seem to shave the tops pf the 064 to make a popup .ok now dont shave the top of the piston and put a spacer under the jug to make up the piston height .the lower pin is the same as doing a stroker crank ,you are just getting the stroke with a piston instead of a longer rod ,and you just increased displacement with stroke


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> think about a 064 piston in a 046 .the 064 is taller right ? so the pin height would be lower .,people seem to shave the tops pf the 064 to make a popup .ok now dont shave the top of the piston and put a spacer under the jug to make up the piston height .the lower pin is the same as doing a stroker crank ,you are just getting the stroke with a piston instead of a longer rod ,and you just increased displacement with stroke



Not true. The piston will still move up and down the same distance.


----------



## komatsuvarna

trx250r180 said:


> think about a 064 piston in a 046 .the 064 is taller right ? so the pin height would be lower .,people seem to shave the tops pf the 064 to make a popup .ok now dont shave the top of the piston and put a spacer under the jug to make up the piston height .the lower pin is the same as doing a stroker crank ,you are just getting the stroke with a piston instead of a longer rod ,and you just increased displacement with stroke



Nope. Even if you do use a taller piston, The stroke is the same. It moves up and down the same distance. No more than building a long rod SBC.


----------



## Trx250r180

blsnelling said:


> Not true. The piston will still move up and down the same distance.



its been about 10 years since rode the 2 strokes now ,i just googled 265cc ,they were getting the cc with a 2mm overbore ,the spacer was just so could run a different style piston ,you guys were right ,im no builder ,just trying learn some new ideas


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

blsnelling said:


> Husky saws are typically easier to get great gains out of. It's just a challenge finding the ideal piston for a non-stock application. The 390 is 55mm,, and I'm having it bored out and replated to 56mm.



You start spending $200 for bore and plating make sure you have your piston picked out and sent in to Millennium at same to set clearance. Cylinder Repair, Head Repair, Cylinder Replating Services by Millennium Technologies

Also you start doing all of the above you should go ahead and get a intake block made and put her on alky.


----------



## blsnelling

JeremiahJohnson said:


> You start spending $200 for bore and plating make sure you have your piston picked out and sent in to Millennium at same to set clearance. Cylinder Repair, Head Repair, Cylinder Replating Services by Millennium Technologies
> 
> Also you start doing all of the above you should go ahead and get a intake block made and put her on alky.



This build is for a work saw. Alky isn't out of the question for the piped saw though


----------



## blsnelling

blsnelling said:


> Check out this piston. It's advertised as a 395 piston. If it's actually the piston shown, I'm seeing a single ring, full/wide skirts


I just checked, and he uses the same picture for a lot of different pistons


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

blsnelling said:


> This build is for a work saw. Alky isn't out of the question for the piped saw though



My bad, I thought you were talking about the piped 390. 

I dont think Mill does blind cylinders, only US Chrome does blind that I know of.


----------



## blsnelling

It doesn't look like weight's the issue I feared it might be.

390 - 3.9oz
395 - 4.1oz
2100 - 4.3oz

After I take .035" off the top, trim the skirts, and do a little more work to it, the 2100 piston should be right down there.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> It doesn't look like weight's the issue I feared it might be.
> 
> 390 - 3.9oz
> 395 - 4.1oz
> 2100 - 4.3oz
> 
> After I take .035" off the top, trim the skirts, and do a little more work to it, the 2100 piston should be right down there.



I was questioning the added weigh issue on the phone with Mike, but now it doesn't sound like weight will be a problem. I still wonder what the other forces will do on the bottom end. IMHO I wouldn't try this on a new 390 case, that's a good chunk of $$$ to experiment with. Nevertheless I'm interested how this will turn out.


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> I was questioning the added weigh issue on the phone with Mike, but now it doesn't sound like weight will be a problem. I still wonder what the other forces will do on the bottom end. IMHO I wouldn't try this on a new 390 case, that's a good chunk of $$$ to experiment with. Nevertheless I'm interested how this will turn out.



Awe, come on Andre. Let's have some fun with these new beast


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> Awe, come on Andre. Let's have some fun with these new beast



We most certainly will!!!! I'm just not interested in destroying my new baby,,,,,,,,,,,,, I mean beast.:msp_biggrin: I'll just beat you with one less mm like normal.:sword::sword:


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> We most certainly will!!!! I'm just not interested in destroying my new baby,,,,,,,,,,,,, I mean beast.:msp_biggrin: I'll just beat you with one less mm like normal.:sword::sword:



Bring it on, bring it on. I have a good time even when I'm losing


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> Bring it on, bring it on. I have a good time even when I'm losing



I have a better time making you cry. Even better is the look on your face when you actually beat on of my saws, total surprise.:msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> I have a better time making you cry. Even better is the look on your face when you actually beat on of my saws, total surprise.:msp_scared:



Seems like I recall you as the one with the pitiful look on your face that last time we locked horns at Bill's GTG Long live the 71cc 372XP!!!


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> Seems like I recall you as the one with the pitiful look on your face that last time we locked horns at Bill's GTG Long live the 71cc 372XP!!!



She is on my bench as I type, but it's 11:30pm and 88°F


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> She is on my bench as I type, but it's 11:30pm and 88°F



I spent some time in the garage this evening working on a chain to beat you with next time


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> I spent some time in the garage this evening working on a chain to beat you with next time



Well you'll just need to make two of them.:jester:


----------



## mdavlee

Come on we need videos of these now:hmm3grin2orange:

Chain is where it's at any way.:cool2: I spent about 3 hours yesterday evening myself on one chain. Got 2 more to work on a little for another chain build.


----------



## blsnelling

I don't know if this is the beginning of chapter three or four, lol. I've begun the process of building a 56mm topend for my 390XP. I'm starting with a scored 54mm 385XP cylinder, which is the same casting as the 55mm 390XP cylinder. Tonight, I cut .040" from the squish band, using a mandrel like Randy does. Instead of chucking the mandrel in a vise and turning the cylinder by hand, I put a bolt in the end of the mandrel and chucked it up in my drill. I had nothing to loose since this jug is going to US Chrome to be bored out anyway. They will bore it out to 56mm and replate it. This will give the 390XP the same displacement as the 395XP. I'll be stuffing it with a thin ring 2100XP piston.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

mdavlee said:


> Chain is where it's at any way.:cool2: I spent about 3 hours yesterday evening myself on one chain. .



Last time I did that the sucker snapped and I said never again!!


Nice to see your still around B-rad!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180

do you have a picture of the tool that cuts the squish band so nice ?,looks like would save lot of time of lathe setup


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> do you have a picture of the tool that cuts the squish band so nice ?,looks like would save lot of time of lathe setup



I didn't make it, so I'll leave that to the guy that did.


----------



## HuskStihl

Brad,
My old 385 pulls 155 cold, but was getting disturbingly easy to pull over when hot. Being foolish, I took it apart without checking the compression when hot. Everything looks fine, I'm going to replace rings and hone the cylinder, but while I had it apart I was thinking about replacing the gasket with yamabond 4 and widening the exhaust port a few mm's. How much more compression improvement do you see with a pop-up vs gasket removal?
Thx,
Jon


----------



## rms61moparman

HuskStihl said:


> Brad,
> My old 385 pulls 155 cold, but was getting disturbingly easy to pull over when hot. Being foolish, I took it apart without checking the compression when hot. Everything looks fine, I'm going to replace rings and hone the cylinder, but while I had it apart I was thinking about replacing the gasket with yamabond 4 and widening the exhaust port a few mm's. How much more compression improvement do you see with a pop-up vs gasket removal?
> Thx,
> Jon





Not trying to be a smart aleck Jon but that's kinda like asking how far a rifle will shoot.
It is going to depend on a plethora of factors and will be virtually impossible to answer.


Mike


----------



## HuskStihl

Rats. I was really, really, really hoping that my first question on AS wouldn't be considered dumb by the veterans!
Mike, 
My cylinder looks very smooth. Since I have it apart I was going to "flex-hone" it. Good idea or waste of time?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wendell

Felt sorry for the little feller so I'm hoping him not looking all newbie and stuff will help. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling

HuskStihl said:


> Rats. I was really, really, really hoping that my first question on AS wouldn't be considered dumb by the veterans!
> Mike,
> My cylinder looks very smooth. Since I have it apart I was going to "flex-hone" it. Good idea or waste of time?
> Thanks in advance



Waste of NiSi. Do not hone it if it's clean. Throw in the new rings and run it. You might even consider a new Meteor piston if it's worn much at all.

As far as removing the gasket, you can't do that without first checking your squish. There are lots of threads on the topic. Search is your friend.


----------



## Jacob J.

blsnelling said:


> I don't know if this is the beginning of chapter three or four, lol. I've begun the process of building a 56mm topend for my 390XP. I'm starting with a scored 54mm 385XP cylinder, which is the same casting as the 55mm 390XP cylinder. Tonight, I cut .040" from the squish band, using a mandrel like Randy does. Instead of chucking the mandrel in a vise and turning the cylinder by hand, I put a bolt in the end of the mandrel and chucked it up in my drill. I had nothing to loose since this jug is going to US Chrome to be bored out anyway. They will bore it out to 56mm and replate it. This will give the 390XP the same displacement as the 395XP. I'll be stuffing it with a thin ring 2100XP piston.



I'll be interested to see how this one turns out since I have parts enough to do the same thing.


----------



## rms61moparman

HuskStihl said:


> Rats. I was really, really, really hoping that my first question on AS wouldn't be considered dumb by the veterans!
> Mike,
> My cylinder looks very smooth. Since I have it apart I was going to "flex-hone" it. Good idea or waste of time?
> Thanks in advance




It was a great question!
It will just have a lot of answers.

There are a few different schools of thought on hones.
Some always hone.
Some hone when they think they should.
I personally NEVER put a hone inside a chainsaw cylinder.
I have been known to knock the rough edges off a score with a flapwheel, but a hone can do mucho damage in a very short time.
If your cylinder is well polished, slap a set of rings on the piston (provided the piston is not too sloppy) and reassemble it.
There are many threads here describing the checking of squish, so I won't re-hash it.
If you don't find what you need, shoot me a PM and I'll try to help you as much as my limited knowledge will allow.


Mike


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> I'll be interested to see how this one turns out since I have parts enough to do the same thing.



You never know with these kinds of things. It might be a screamer, and it might be a dud. The journey is fun though.


----------



## blsnelling

rms61moparman said:


> ...but a hone can do mucho damage in a very short time.



You'd be surprised with the finer grit hones that Baileys sells. It would take concerted effort to go through the NiSi.


----------



## rms61moparman

My concern isn't as much about the NiSi as with the port edges and transfer edges.
I just haven't seen any situation that can't be handled better by another method.


Mike


----------



## blsnelling

rms61moparman said:


> My concern isn't as much about the NiSi as with the port edges and transfer edges.
> I just haven't seen any situation that can't be handled better by another method.
> 
> 
> Mike



Even there Mike. I'm not saying that it's better than your method, I'm just saying that it doesn't go through like you think it would.


----------



## HuskStihl

Thanks for all the replies. I have been lurking on this site for a year trying to learn stuff, and feeling sorry for the newbies and their dumb questions. I muffler modded it last year using advice from one of Brad's threads. Using the solder method and calipers, I measured the squish to be about 0.036. This made sense to me as I have seen many other 385mod threads where folks had removed the base gasket without problems (I finally found some Yamabond 4). Thanks to Brad and Mike regarding honing. I will smooth the intake port and slightly widen the exhaust port, skip honing, replace the gasket with the yamabond, and hope the hot compression improves with the new rings. If not, it already stumps hardwood with a 42" bar (much better since the muffler mod), and is so well balanced with a 28, that it isn't bad for limbing (until i pick up the 445 i bought for my wife, which has put my 359 in the back of the garage).
Thanks again,
Jon


----------



## Rounder

mdavlee said:


> Come on we need videos of these now:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Chain is where it's at any way.:cool2: I spent about 3 hours yesterday evening myself on one chain. Got 2 more to work on a little for another chain build.



Kind of funny..got my powerheads just where I want them... but chain is fascinating to play with. Way more interesting than porting... Alot of fun to see how much durability can be sacrificed in the name of cutting speed....Finding the perfect balance for production. Still tweaking things. A fast saw ain't worth #### without an absolutely dialed chain.


----------



## mdavlee

Rounder said:


> Kind of funny..got my powerheads just where I want them... but chain is fascinating to play with. Way more interesting than porting... Alot of fun to see how much durability can be sacrificed in the name of cutting speed....Finding the perfect balance for production. Still tweaking things. A fast saw ain't worth #### without an absolutely dialed chain.



You're right about that. There is a good bit of cutting speed to gain between lasting 2 tanks and lasting 3-4. 

This 56mm 390 will be interesting to see if it will pull with a 395. I'm going to guess it won't quite have the torque of the 395 with the smaller crankcase. At least this is what is popping in my head. Kind of like the 46 top end on a 44 bottom.


----------



## PES+

blsnelling said:


> This afternoon I fired it up for a few seconds to make sure it ran right. I then swapped out the coil for an unlimited one. I also tri-ported the muffer. This vid is the fery first cuts made with the saw. It's tuned to 13,200. The P&C are now setting on my desk
> 
> <iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Z69gKsjIl7g?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



How far was your desk from the log stand?

I warned you bout over revving Brad


----------



## HuskStihl

rms61moparman said:


> It was a great question!
> It will just have a lot of answers.
> 
> There are a few different schools of thought on hones.
> Some always hone.
> Some hone when they think they should.
> I personally NEVER put a hone inside a chainsaw cylinder.
> I have been known to knock the rough edges off a score with a flapwheel, but a hone can do mucho damage in a very short time.
> If your cylinder is well polished, slap a set of rings on the piston (provided the piston is not too sloppy) and reassemble it.
> There are many threads here describing the checking of squish, so I won't re-hash it.
> If you don't find what you need, shoot me a PM and I'll try to help you as much as my limited knowledge will allow.
> 
> 
> Mike



Just under the exhaust port there were a few scratches, so I gave the cylinder a 5 second or so hone, chickened out on porting, and more or less just removed the nikasil from the intake and exhaust ports and made them shiny, replaced the rings (which really didn't look that bad in the first place), removed the gasket and bolted the cylinder back down over a fine layer of yamabond 4. With the new rings and the gasket removed, the cold compression went from 155 to 175. I know that in 2 strokes, compression to power ratio is not nearly as linear as it is with 4 strokes, but I still can't wait to see if there is a difference in the woods!
Much respectful newbie thanks to those that know,

Jon


----------



## blsnelling

Oh yeah! The brown Santa came today


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ka-ching!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Stihl 041S said:


> Ka-ching!!!!!



I hear you have this thing about bars, Rob. How many are in your trunk right now?


----------



## Stihl 041S

blsnelling said:


> I hear you have this thing about bars, Rob. How many are in your trunk right now?



Not more than 6. And 2 go to Finland. I took most out. I went on a non chainsaw drive.


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> Oh yeah! The brown Santa came today


Hey Brad which belly bar is that you ordered? Ive been looking into one for my 395.


----------



## blsnelling

rolltide said:


> Hey Brad which belly bar is that you ordered? Ive been looking into one for my 395.



It's custom made for my 390 with an 8 or 9 pin rim and a 72DL .050 gauge chain. I contacted Grande Dog and he took care of the details for me. Now to finish up the chain that's in progress for it.


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> It's custom made for my 390 with an 8 or 9 pin rim and a 72DL .050 gauge chain. I contacted Grande Dog and he took care of the details for me. Now to finish up the chain that's in progress for it.


Ok thanks Brad.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> Now to finish up the chain that's in progress for it.



I've seen your chain work........Better get that custom made too!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Trx250r180

looks like the bar on my old remigton saw View attachment 249842


----------



## tree monkey

does that thing run yet?


----------



## blsnelling

tree monkey said:


> does that thing run yet?



Which one, lol? 55mm, 56mm, or pipe?


----------



## blsnelling

tree monkey said:


> does that thing run yet?





blsnelling said:


> Which one, lol? 55mm, 56mm, or pipe?



The original 55mm topend is on the original saw, which is a dedicated worksaw. The new saw will eventually get the piped setup, but will first be the test bed for the 56mm topend. Which ever of those two topends is strongest will go on the worksaw and the pipe setup will find a permanent home on the new saw. The 56mm topend is sent out now to be bored and re-plated. Just in case you haven't noticed, I love a 390XP!


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I've seen your chain work........Better get that custom made too!.......Hahahahahahaha!



It's in the works. When I get beat, I won't be able to blame the chain!


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> The original 55mm topend is on the original saw, which is a dedicated worksaw. The new saw will eventually get the piped setup, but will first be the test bed for the 56mm topend. Which ever of those two topends is strongest will go on the worksaw and the pipe setup will find a permanent home on the new saw. The 56mm topend is sent out now to be bored and re-plated. *Just in case you haven't noticed, I love a 390XP*!




There was a time that I would have bet a Kentucky Fried Chicken buffet that I'd never hear that statement from you. What happened to the Stihl fanboy???LOL

Mike


----------



## blsnelling

I didn't know any better


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

blsnelling said:


> Oh yeah! The brown Santa came today



Nice but you will want the better roller tip with 6 instead of 4 down the road if you use it much at all. I can show you where to get the 6 roller tips if you need the info and cheap to boot.

You will want a tip like the one on top bar of my 2 in pic here.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> The original 55mm topend is on the original saw, which is a dedicated worksaw. The new saw will eventually get the piped setup, but will first be the test bed for the 56mm topend. Which ever of those two topends is strongest will go on the worksaw and the pipe setup will find a permanent home on the new saw. The 56mm topend is sent out now to be bored and re-plated. Just in case you haven't noticed, I love a 390XP!



What do they charge for that Brad? I'd love to try it, well, depends on how yours works out! LOL


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> What do they charge for that Brad? I'd love to try it, well, depends on how yours works out! LOL



$178, Bailey's - Cannon 24" Standard Belly Hotsaw Bar. I thought I was ordering a fat belly bar but was actually a standard belly. The fat belly is $195, Bailey's - Cannon 25" Fat Belly Hotsaw Bar. You might notice that these are 24" bars, not 20" like mine. Mine was special ordered and made from a 24" one.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> $178, Bailey's - Cannon 24" Standard Belly Hotsaw Bar. I thought I was ordering a fat belly bar but was actually a standard belly. The fat belly is $195, Bailey's - Cannon 25" Fat Belly Hotsaw Bar. You might notice that these are 24" bars, not 20" like mine. Mine was special ordered and made from a 24" one.



Brad....you got the right bar for that saw. The saw doesn't have anywhere near the power to need a fat belly bar.....but, I guess you being a rhinestone logger, you should've got the fat belly for looks!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling

I kind of suspected as much. That's good to hear.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> $178, Bailey's - Cannon 24" Standard Belly Hotsaw Bar. I thought I was ordering a fat belly bar but was actually a standard belly. The fat belly is $195, Bailey's - Cannon 25" Fat Belly Hotsaw Bar. You might notice that these are 24" bars, not 20" like mine. Mine was special ordered and made from a 24" one.



I meant the top end.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> What do they charge for that Brad? I'd love to try it, well, depends on how yours works out! LOL



I'm looking at about $200 for the boring and plating.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

A belly bar is for a saw that has torque!......keeps the chain on the rail.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## parrisw

Dennis Cahoon said:


> A belly bar is for a saw that has torque!......keeps the chain on the rail.....Hahahahahaha!



That was a big cookie.


----------



## blsnelling

Maybe it was a cake, lol.


----------



## jropo

Soooo....Whats the deal w/ the old school looking "belly bars"?
Is there a thead?


----------



## parrisw

jropo said:


> Soooo....Whats the deal w/ the old school looking "belly bars"?
> Is there a thead?



The bar matches the short fat old guys that run them, like Dennis, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## jropo

parrisw said:


> The bar matches the short fat old guys that run them, like Dennis, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.



Welp, looks like I'll need a few. :msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling

*US Chrome Rocks!*

I got a WAY cool package today. I got my 56mm *393XP *cylinder back today! The work is beautiful. I can't wait to get to work on this bad boy. I've got a few customer's saws to do first though. But, it won't be long.

This cylinder started life on a 385XP, was nasty looking from hours of use, and had some slight scoring. A big thanks to Jeremy for donating the cylinder! I started by cutting .040" from the squish band and then getting it off to US Chrome.


----------



## parrisw

Sweet!! Looks really great. Can't wait to see how this turns out, I'd love to do the same thing. 
What piston are you using?


----------



## komatsuvarna

Sweet! Im wondering how this will turn out as I've been thinking about boring a 372 cylinder to 52mm and try a 272 piston, or maybe even 54mm and try a 2083 piston.....I need some more spare time :msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Sweet!! Looks really great. Can't wait to see how this turns out, I'd love to do the same thing.
> What piston are you using?



I'm using a 2100 thin ring piston. A 395 piston would work as well.


----------



## Trx250r180

always wondered why no one bored saws like dirt bike jugs , the rechroming must be the factor


----------



## blsnelling

trx250r180 said:


> always wondered why no one bored saws like dirt bike jugs , the rechroming must be the factor



For one, the cost is prohibitive, costing what a new cylinder might. Second, oversized pistons are not available. However, if someone had a cylinder they didn't want to replace, perhaps it had been ported and was a good runner, it's a great alternative. Obviously, I haven't run it yet, but the work looks fantastic.


----------



## tree monkey

trx250r180 said:


> always wondered why no one bored saws like dirt bike jugs , the rechroming must be the factor



it costs as mutch to have it bored and plated as a new cylinder


brad, why no port work before replating?


----------



## tolman_paul

trx250r180 said:


> always wondered why no one bored saws like dirt bike jugs , the rechroming must be the factor



A combination of it being more challenging to bore a cylinder that has the head permanently attached, and there not being alot of meat in chainsaw cylinder to allow one to bore that much. Then you run into the issue of having a suitable larger dia piston designed for the same stroke with the piston pin in the same spot.

Doesn't take many custom hop up parts to pay for a new or used larger cc saw.


----------



## blsnelling

tree monkey said:


> brad, why no port work before replating?



I would have loved to have done that. But, too much was changing. I had no practical way to degree it since the piston I will be using would not fit in the bore. A piston with different piston height is being used. I suppose I could have found a tall 54mm piston and cut it down to the correct height. But then, how much would port timing change once it was bored out? Neither the intake or exhaust port is flat.


----------



## parrisw

tree monkey said:


> it costs as mutch to have it bored and plated as a new cylinder
> 
> 
> brad, why no port work before replating?



I thought about that too, but the issue with knowing where the piston will sit to mark how far you can widen the ports and such??


----------



## blsnelling

The advantages were not worth the risks. It'll be no different than any other ported cylinder.


----------



## wigglesworth

komatsuvarna said:


> .....I need some more spare time :msp_unsure:



You can have some of mine.   




Looks good B-Rad! Cant wait to see her done up.


----------



## blsnelling

wigglesworth said:


> Looks good B-Rad! Cant wait to see her done up.



What colors would you like her dress?


----------



## wigglesworth

blsnelling said:


> What colors would you like her dress?



As long as its not "Chunky Aluminum", id say she'd be good enough for me.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> The advantages were not worth the risks. It'll be no different than any other ported cylinder.



Horse pucky Brad!.....Always!.....port the cylinder before you send it away for new nicisil!!!! The big risk is chipping the nicisil when porting the "new" cylinder.

Advantages!.......I guess if you just sand roll the ports no big deal!........Hahahahahaha!


----------



## tlandrum

i dont have a 6 cube saw to run yet but i will run my 5 cube on muffler against your piped 6 cube at the ky gtg just so you can have some sort of competition. youll take it easy on me wont you:biggrin: [video=youtube;Rt4lrMJCALM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt4lrMJCALM&feature=g-user-u[/video]


----------



## blsnelling

Sure, I'll race you. Three cuts in a 30" log using my fuel and NIB chains.


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> Sure, I'll race you. Three cuts in a 30" log using my fuel and NIB chains.


Id like to join that race just for the heck of it.


----------



## blsnelling

rolltide said:


> Id like to join that race just for the heck of it.



The more the merrier


----------



## tlandrum

no,,,, not 30'' logs ,,,,race cants like they were intended to be used in.


----------



## deye223

blsnelling said:


> Sure, I'll race you. Three cuts in a 30" log using my fuel and NIB chains.



i'm with you brad on this one real world dictates 30' wood for real world woods ported saws cants are for piped saws


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> no,,,, not 30'' logs ,,,,race cants like they were intended to be used in.



My saws are all work saws, except the piped 390.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> My saws are all work saws, except the piped 390.



I have no use for a race saw...... I can't see spending time and big money to win 100.00 at some county fair.


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> I have no use for a race saw...... I can't see spending time and big money to win 100.00 at some county fair.



so you wouldnt want one of cahoons 250r saws on the bench ?


----------



## Roll Tide

tlandrum said:


> no,,,, not 30'' logs ,,,,race cants like they were intended to be used in.


Come on Terry dont be scared. Ill run a 32" and 8 pin in 30" , then swap over to a 10 pin for your race cants.


----------



## FATGUY

trx250r180 said:


> so you wouldnt want one of cahoons 250r saws on the bench ?



knowing who built it? Not if it were free.


----------



## blsnelling

FATGUY said:


> knowing who built it? Not if it were free.



But he's such a nice little putty cat. You should be nicer to the little guy. He already has an inferiority complex. :cool2:


----------



## mweba

tlandrum said:


> no,,,, not 30'' logs ,,,,race cants like they were intended to be used in.



Where on earth did you find stick of cork that big? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## HELSEL

FATGUY said:


> knowing who built it? Not if it were free.



I am sure your safe!!


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum said:


> no,,,, not 30'' logs ,,,,race cants like they were intended to be used in.



It's ok Terry, we'll spot ya a second or two in the big stuff.


----------



## mdavlee

This thing running yet? :msp_confused:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

FATGUY said:


> knowing who built it? Not if it were free.



FATGUY.......you'd be much better off saving up for that stomach rubberband surgery anyway!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## FATGUY

Dennis Cahoon said:


> FATGUY.......you'd be much better off saving up for that stomach rubberband surgery anyway!......Hahahahahahaha!



too bad there's no personality surgery eh?


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> FATGUY.......you'd be much better off saving up for that stomach rubberband surgery anyway!......Hahahahahahaha!



Dennis, you are in fact a pathetic coward. Anyone that has the complete lack of character that you just displayed should be banned from this forum.


----------



## FATGUY

blsnelling said:


> Dennis, you are in fact a pathetic coward. Anyone that has the complete lack of character that you just displayed should be banned from this forum.



naaah, he just figured it was a clever dig...


----------



## blsnelling

FATGUY said:


> naaah, he just figured it was a clever dig...



I ain't buying it! Nothing clever about being a mean spirited school yard bulky.

Matter of fact, anyone that considers you a friend should report that post. There is strength in numbers. Make your voice heard!


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> I ain't buying it! Nothing clever about being a mean spirited school yard bulky.
> 
> Matter of fact, anyone that considers you a friend should report that post. There is strength in numbers. Make your voice heard!







Why is that Brad???

Don't you think Dennis has the right to show everyone how big of a reproduction rod he is??????
Remember this is the country founded on the idea of free speech.
What you say may be completely stupid (as evidenced clearly in post #675) but he still has the right to say it.


Mike


----------



## Officer's Match

I know we only met once, but I'm right proud of you Nik - you're good people in my book.


----------



## tlandrum

i must be missing something here. brads building a piped 6 cube saw and wants to race it in a 30'' log against my stock appearing 5 cube. so if your not going to race the saw in square wood what the heck are you waisting your time for? i laid down a little bit of a friendly challenge, one race saw against the other and you guys started dancing. what gives? that piped 6 cube should walk away from my 5 cube in an cant race. so why are we talking about big wood and box stock chain? isnt the whole point of building the saw to make it run to its potential with good fuel and chain in clean race wood? :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

rms61moparman said:


> Why is that Brad???
> 
> Don't you think Dennis has the right to show everyone how big of a reproduction rod he is??????
> Remember this is the country founded on the idea of free speech.
> What you say may be completely stupid (as evidenced clearly in post #675) but he still has the right to say it.
> 
> 
> Mike



Matter of fact, he doesn't. This forum is but a democracy, and what he did clearly violates forum rules.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> i must be missing something here. brads building a piped 6 cube saw and wants to race it in a 30'' log against my stock appearing 5 cube. so if your not going to race the saw in square wood what the heck are you waisting your time for? i laid down a little bit of a friendly challenge, one race saw against the other and you guys started dancing. what gives? that piped 6 cube should walk away from my 5 cube in an cant race. so why are we talking about big wood and box stock chain? isnt the whole point of building the saw to make it run to its potential with good fuel and chain in clean race wood? :bang::bang::bang:


Go back and re-read the thread. This 56mm topend we're discussing is a work saw. You're trying to make something where there's nothing.


----------



## FATGUY

guys, thank you for sticking up for me, really. However, I've dealt with these kind of comments my whole life and I can assure you they bother you guys a whole lot more than they bothered me. See, when you're as fat as I am, you've heard them all. I enjoy a clever fat joke more than the guy who told it usually. The thing is, it's hard to come up with a good one I haven't heard already. I highly doubt Cahoon has the intellect to even come close to a good one. Anyhow, back to the 390......


----------



## Gologit

FATGUY said:


> guys, thank you for sticking up for me, really. However, I've dealt with these kind of comments my whole life and I can assure you they bother you guys a whole lot more than they bothered me. See, when you're as fat as I am, you've heard them all. I enjoy a clever fat joke more than the guy who told it usually. The thing is, it's hard to come up with a good one I haven't heard already. I highly doubt Cahoon has the intellect to even come close to a good one. Anyhow, back to the 390......



Now that is _style._


----------



## Andyshine77

rms61moparman said:


> Why is that Brad???
> 
> Don't you think Dennis has the right to show everyone how big of a reproduction rod he is??????
> Remember this is the country founded on the idea of free speech.
> What you say may be completely stupid (as evidenced clearly in post #675) but he still has the right to say it.
> 
> 
> Mike



I agree Mike, but remember they're still consequences, IE getting one's A$$ banned.


----------



## Majorpayne

Gologit said:


> Now that is _style._



And class!


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum said:


> i must be missing something here. brads building a piped 6 cube saw and wants to race it in a 30'' log against my stock appearing 5 cube. so if your not going to race the saw in square wood what the heck are you waisting your time for? i laid down a little bit of a friendly challenge, one race saw against the other and you guys started dancing. what gives? that piped 6 cube should walk away from my 5 cube in an cant race. so why are we talking about big wood and box stock chain? isnt the whole point of building the saw to make it run to its potential with good fuel and chain in clean race wood? :bang::bang::bang:



Dang terry. Lighten up. I thought this was a work saw thread?


----------



## Stihl 041S

FATGUY said:


> too bad there's no personality surgery eh?



That's stupid. What is there to remove. 

Sorry......it was SOOOO easy.


----------



## blsnelling

Gologit said:


> Now that is _style._





Majorpayne said:


> And class!



And precisely IS Nik. He's as good as they come and I won't stand for Cullhoon's comments, even if he does.


----------



## mdavlee

I got confused myself. I thought this topend was going to be built for pipe too. I was wondering when I was going to see a video of it with the pipe. I'll go back to a gun forum now.:eek2:


----------



## tlandrum

brad i layed a challenge down for the piped 6 cube ,i guess somewhere you guys missed that. i use my work saws to make my living and have the race saws for having fun. its all about competition and comroddery between racers. its should be all in fun. ive gotten to the point that i dont much care for cutting barked wood other than to make my living. but you guys carry on,pretend i wasnt here.


----------



## Tzed250

FATGUY said:


> guys, thank you for sticking up for me, really. However, I've dealt with these kind of comments my whole life and I can assure you they bother you guys a whole lot more than they bothered me. See, when you're as fat as I am, you've heard them all. I enjoy a clever fat joke more than the guy who told it usually. The thing is, it's hard to come up with a good one I haven't heard already. I highly doubt Cahoon has the intellect to even come close to a good one. Anyhow, back to the 390......





Obviously, the post of the year.


----------



## FATGUY

tlandrum said:


> brad i layed a challenge down for the piped 6 cube ,i guess somewhere you guys missed that. i use my work saws to make my living and have the race saws for having fun. its all about competition and comroddery between racers. its should be all in fun. ive gotten to the point that i dont much care for cutting barked wood other than to make my living. but you guys carry on,pretend i wasnt here.



Terry, think of this like you would a street race, a huge part of it is negotiating the terms and conditions before the race. So here's what I propose; one of you pick the fuel and chains, the other pick the wood. I think it would be a lot of fun to see you guys go at it, and lets face it, if you guys are both there, you're gonna have a go at it anyway.


----------



## tlandrum

i guess i got confused with all the talk of boring a cylinder and knowing that you were building a piped saw. i didnt figure on someone putting that much money and time into a ""work saw"".


----------



## blsnelling

FATGUY said:


> Terry, think of this like you would a street race, a huge part of it is negotiating the terms and conditions before the race. So here's what I propose; one of you pick the fuel and chains, the other pick the wood. I think it would be a lot of fun to see you guys go at it, and lets face it, if you guys are both there, you're gonna have a go at it anyway.



My piped saw is in no way ready to to race against any real race saw. The pipe has yet to be tuned, the ignition not tuned, and it's still running a stock carb on pump gas. I'm happy to see it beat a worksaw at this point.


----------



## HELSEL

blsnelling said:


> My saws are all work saws, except the piped 390.




I am sure this is the saw Terry is
talking about.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> i guess i got confused with all the talk of boring a cylinder and knowing that you were building a piped saw. i didnt figure on someone putting that much money and time into a ""work saw"".



It's less money than buying a new topend.


----------



## tlandrum

FATGUY said:


> Terry, think of this like you would a street race, a huge part of it is negotiating the terms and conditions before the race. So here's what I propose; one of you pick the fuel and chains, the other pick the wood. I think it would be a lot of fun to see you guys go at it, and lets face it, if you guys are both there, you're gonna have a go at it anyway.



fuel would not be negotiable for either of use. his will not run on 120/20 and mine wont run on pump gas. ill race in whatever kind of wood is there but i wont risk cooking a saw on wood larger than 10x10 or 12'' round ,so the flavor of wood is optional hard or soft doesnt matter. and the wood would really determine the chain we used. on a race saw you need the chain set up for the way the motor is built. so his chain needs to be taylored to his saw just as mine does.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> fuel would not be negotiable for either of use. his will not run on 120/20 and mine wont run on pump gas. ill race in whatever kind of wood is there but i wont risk cooking a saw on wood larger than 10x10 or 12'' round ,so the flavor of wood is optional hard or soft doesnt matter. and the wood would really determine the chain we used. on a race saw you need the chain set up for the way the motor is built. so his chain needs to be taylored to his saw just as mine does.



Terry, I would love racing you, but no way could my saw hang with the one you posted a vid of. Maybe someday, it will, but it's a long ways from that right now.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> My piped saw is in no way ready to to race against any real race saw. The pipe has yet to be tuned, the ignition not tuned, and it's still running a stock carb on pump gas. I'm happy to see it beat a worksaw at this point.



who said i have a real race saw? what carb you plan on running on your piped saw? did you weld a block on the cylinder? i can hook you up with a nitro ready hl carb and an adapter to put it on your cylinder if you didnt do a block.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> Terry, I would love racing you, but no way could my saw hang with the one you posted a vid of. Maybe someday, it will, but it's a long ways from that right now.



whats bad about it is the saw i posted still has a way to go before i race it at chardon next year and its pretty fast as is.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

I just might have to make it to Chardon next spring to watch some COLD start racing. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

you need directions?


----------



## procarbine2k1

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I just might have to make it to Chardon next spring to watch some COLD start racing. :msp_biggrin:



Are you going next year? I always miss it. I wouldnt mind checking it out, but have to burn a personal day- which are reserved for GTGs haha.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

tlandrum said:


> you need directions?



Sorry Brad about the race talk in your work saw build thread. This will be my last post here on racing. :msp_rolleyes:

Nope I'm sure one of the Helsel's will tell me. :msp_biggrin:

5ci Chardon

J furthest away in video.
[video=youtube_share;m3LP8AfQPAQ]http://youtu.be/m3LP8AfQPAQ[/video]


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

procarbine2k1 said:


> Are you going next year? I always miss it. I wouldnt mind checking it out, but have to burn a personal day- which are reserved for GTGs haha.



Depends on my son's powerlifting meets.

Really Brad last post. :msp_wink:



Phil running the Poulan 475.
[video=youtube_share;_qpFhkGiEb0]http://youtu.be/_qpFhkGiEb0[/video]


----------



## procarbine2k1

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Depends on my son's powerlifting meets.
> 
> Really Brad last post. :msp_wink:



When is it?


----------



## blsnelling

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Really Brad last post. :msp_wink:



Post away


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

procarbine2k1 said:


> When is it?



Sat everyone runs. Sunday top 6 from every class run. http://www.maplefestival.com/lumberjacks.htm


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum said:


> who said i have a real race saw? what carb you plan on running on your piped saw? did you weld a block on the cylinder? i can hook you up with a nitro ready hl carb and an adapter to put it on your cylinder if you didnt do a block.


This may sound crazy, but I originally had no intentions of running anything other than the stock carb, other than maybe opening the venturi a mm or so. Later on, it did cross my mind. But, that's way out of my league. I might eventually go there though, but require help from those that know a lot more about it than me. An adapter sounds interesting. That way I don't have to 100% commit until I try it.



tlandrum said:


> whats bad about it is the saw i posted still has a way to go before i race it at chardon next year and its pretty fast as is.


It's certainly a lot faster than mine! Should make a real contender when you're done with it.


----------



## procarbine2k1

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Sat everyone runs. Sunday top 6 from every class run. Geauga County Maple Festival



I just wanted to see if I could get ya to post again haha. I would like to check it out though, talk to ya later


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

procarbine2k1 said:


> I just wanted to see if I could get ya to post again haha. I would like to check it out though, talk to ya later



You going to the Poulan GTG?


----------



## procarbine2k1

JeremiahJohnson said:


> You going to the Poulan GTG?



I sure hope to. I will be in Upper Sandusky that day around 8am on my route. I am going to see if I can get boss man to relieve me and head out from there (only about 30 minutes away from that point). May cost me a couple bucks, but I plan to be there. Too good of a time not to go. I would hate for you all to miss out on my presence lol. I am going to bring my 4z252, and maybe the Alpina or something different...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Dennis Cahoon said:


> FATGUY.......you'd be much better off saving up for that stomach rubberband surgery anyway!......Hahahahahahaha!



Way to immature for my taste...


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> This may sound crazy, but I originally had no intentions of running anything other than the stock carb, other than maybe opening the venturi a mm or so. Later on, it did cross my mind. But, that's way out of my league. I might eventually go there though, but require help from those that know a lot more about it than me. An adapter sounds interesting. That way I don't have to 100% commit until I try it.
> 
> 
> It's certainly a lot faster than mine! Should make a real contender when you're done with it.


Brad ill run you in some 30" wood hell why not that'd what big saws are for right?


----------



## blsnelling

rolltide said:


> Brad ill run you in some 30" wood hell why not that'd what big saws are for right?



Well, not all big saws Not when they're wearing a pipe or setup like Terry's. They'd likely neither one make it through the first cut. But I'll definately have a worksaw 390 there for the big wood.


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> Well, not all big saws Not when they're wearing a pipe or setup like Terry's. They'd likely neither one make it through the first cut. But I'll definately have a worksaw 390 there for the big wood.


good cause I wanna see how my saw stacks up against others plus I enjoy a friendly competition.


----------



## blsnelling

rolltide said:


> good cause I wanna see how my saw stacks up against others plus *I enjoy a friendly competition*.



That's what it's all about. The two man heads up racing is a blast. I enjoy that more than cant racing.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> But he's such a nice little putty cat. You should be nicer to the little guy. He already has an inferiority complex. :cool2:



Haaahahahahahaha!....Bradley, everybody's been calling me a short little fat so&so for years now!.....Who cares! You need a good run with a big 500 Hotsaw to put your balls in their place.......otherwise.....Shut the Hell Up!.....or better yep, have some fun with this.....you want-to-be-tree trimmer!!!!!!


----------



## Roll Tide

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Haaahahahahahaha!....Bradley, everybody's been calling me a short little fat so&so for years now!.....Who cares! You need a good run with a big 500 Hotsaw to put your balls in their place.......otherwise.....Shut the Hell Up!.....or better yep, have some fun with this.....you want-to-be-tree trimmer!!!!!!


You know Dennis I considered you a good guy because Randy said you were and thats good enough in my book until now. Not everyone has nor ever will run or own a hot saw. You bud are the one that needs to shut the hell up the fact that you havent been banned is very surprising. There is no reason to talk to people the way you do, your no better than anyone else just cause you build bad ass saws my friend. You just have a ego and talk big behind a keyboard. Just shut the #### up and go #### yourself. Im sure this will get me in trouble but Im tired of all this BS Dennis has been coming out with I know yall have a past but this is just retarded grow up.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

rolltide said:


> You know Dennis I considered you a good guy because Randy said you were and thats good enough in my book until now. Not everyone has nor ever will run or own a hot saw. You bud are the one that needs to shut the hell up the fact that you havent been banned is very surprising. There is no reason to talk to people the way you do, your no better than anyone else just cause you build bad ass saws my friend. You just have a ego and talk big behind a keyboard. Just shut the #### up and go #### yourself. Im sure this will get me in trouble but Im tired of all this BS Dennis has been coming out with I know yall have a past but this is just retarded grow up.


----------



## Roll Tide

ChainsawmanXX said:


>


----------



## blsnelling

Hey Rolltide, tell us how you really feel


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> Hey Rolltide, tell us how you really feel


I believe that covers it. I dont agree with everything that is said here and there are a couple more people that need to follow that advice but he really like that gnat in your ear. Oh and by the way I went ahead and reported myself for those comments because I relize I have offended some people and Im sorry if I have.


----------



## parrisw

rolltide said:


> You know Dennis I considered you a good guy because Randy said you were and thats good enough in my book until now. Not everyone has nor ever will run or own a hot saw. You bud are the one that needs to shut the hell up the fact that you havent been banned is very surprising. There is no reason to talk to people the way you do, your no better than anyone else just cause you build bad ass saws my friend. You just have a ego and talk big behind a keyboard. Just shut the #### up and go #### yourself. Im sure this will get me in trouble but Im tired of all this BS Dennis has been coming out with I know yall have a past but this is just retarded grow up.



I got banned not too long ago for telling Dennis what I thought. I don't know why he gets away with what he does.


----------



## Roll Tide

parrisw said:


> I got banned not too long ago for telling Dennis what I thought. I don't know why he gets away with what he does.


 Well I really hate to be banned from here I love this site. Ive learned alot and met some really good people.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

rolltide said:


> Well I really hate to be banned from here I love this site. Ive learned alot and met some really good people.



Ah heck man , you'll be allowed back in in a few days.  

Dennis is just mad cause they won't let him on any of the good rides at the carnival.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Rolltide.....I consider this entertainment. Take it for what it's worth. Brad doesn't build race chain or [email protected], but when he tries, I like sticking the needle in him to put his ego in place. Fatguy just comes along for the ride. No big deal. Brad knows he wouldn't make a pimple on a racer's butt!.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Roll Tide

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Rolltide.....I consider this entertainment. Take it for what it's worth. Brad doesn't build race chain or [email protected], but when he tries, I like sticking the needle in him to put his ego in place. Fatguy just comes along for the ride. No big deal. Brad knows he wouldn't make a pimple on a racer's butt!.....Hahahahahaha!


 I stand by what I said. Your no good in my book.


----------



## H 2 H

Man; I missed all the fun :jester:


----------



## Roll Tide

H 2 H said:


> Man; I missed all the fun :jester:


 Nothing here to see here. So what about this piped saw Brad.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

rolltide said:


> I stand by what I said. Your no good in my book.



Your no good.....your no good.....baby your no good!.....Isn't that an old Linda Ronstadt song?


----------



## Officer's Match

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Your no good.....your no good.....baby your no good!.....Isn't that an old Linda Ronstadt song?



I much preferred the VH version.
Van Halen - Van Halen II - Your No Good - YouTube


----------



## Don475

Unlimited eom coils can usually be found on ebay for a lot less than new.


----------



## MCW

I think everybody knows Dennis can build a mean work saw and have also spoken directly to guys in the racing game that say he's a good guy. Personally I just can't see it and although Nik is obviously thick skinned that elastic band comment really does ooze scumbag no matter how you look at it.


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Brad knows he wouldn't make a pimple on a racer's butt!.....Hahahahahaha!



You see Dennis, you're mistaken to think that I care about a racers pimpled butt.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> I got banned not too long ago for telling Dennis what I thought. I don't know why he gets away with what he does.



Some things are worth standing up for and risking the penalty. Sadly, I was corrected for defending my friend last night:msp_mellow:


----------



## blsnelling

rolltide said:


> Nothing here to see here. So what about this piped saw Brad.



That topend is setting in a box until I'm done borrowing that saw to build and test this new 56mm topend against the stock bored saw. Once I'm done with that, it will be reinstalled.


----------



## MCW

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You need a good run with a big 500 Hotsaw to put your balls in their place...



It makes me laugh that you think you're the only one tough enough to run one...


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> I think everybody knows Dennis can build a mean work saw and have also spoken directly to guys in the racing game that say he's a good guy. Personally I just can't see it and although Nik is obviously thick skinned that elastic band comment really does ooze scumbag no matter how you look at it.



:agree2: :yourock:


----------



## Roll Tide

I really appreciate the moderation on this one. I reported what I said before anyone else could. I was told I said nothing wrong to just ignore Dennis. I have to thank you for that sir.


----------



## blsnelling

rolltide said:


> I really appreciate the moderation on this one. I reported what I said before anyone else could. I was told I said nothing wrong to just ignore Dennis. I have to thank you for that sir.



And I was given an infraction:msp_confused:


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> And I was given an infraction:msp_confused:



Oops didn't mean to start anything with moderation.


----------



## blsnelling

rolltide said:


> Oops didn't mean to start anything with moderation.



I guess they can give me another one for pointing out the obvious inconsistencies.


----------



## MCW

blsnelling said:


> I guess they can give me another one for pointing out the obvious inconsistencies.



Inconsistencies? You don't say?


----------



## FATGUY

Hi Matt!


----------



## MCW

FATGUY said:


> Hi Matt!



Hi Nik. How they hanging old son?


----------



## FATGUY

MCW said:


> Hi Nik. How they hanging old son?



doing well Matt, you? How's the little one?


----------



## MCW

FATGUY said:


> doing well Matt, you? How's the little one?



Yeah all good mate. Zoe doing great. She's a chubby little Buddha now


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

While you boys were all huffin & puffin last night I was doing some serious research in the latest, most highly advanced Tanaka products available. 







HI NIK!!!!


----------



## FATGUY

HEAVY FUEL said:


> While you boys were all huffin & puffin last night I was doing some serious research in the latest highly advanced Tanaka products available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI NIK!!!!



lol, now that's time well spent!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Brad ill run you in some 30" wood hell why not that'd what big saws are for right?[/QUOTE]rolltide



blsnelling said:


> Well, not all big saws Not when they're wearing a pipe or setup like Terry's. They'd likely neither one make it through the first cut. But I'll definately have a worksaw 390 there for the big wood.



30" and 40" wood has been cut for years with a pipe saw! Just got to know how to build one. Be nice now Brad, wouldn't want to see you get another infraction.


----------



## blsnelling

Now THAT'S some real cuttin'! Now that you mention it, I remember seeing a vid where he starts out kneeling on to the log so that he can over buck, then drops to the ground to finish the cut, all without missing a beat


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Is this the video you're talking about?


----------



## Roll Tide

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Is this the video you're talking about?


:msp_ohmy: WOW


----------



## blsnelling

I do believe it is. Did you build that one?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Yes......back in 1991.....My first CR500.....TJ Bexten owns it now. He set a World record with at Morton Wa. last year in 27" cottonwood.....2.25 seconds.


----------



## Roll Tide

:beauty3:


Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yes......back in 1991.....My first CR500.....TJ Bexten owns it now. He set a World record with at Morton Wa. last year in 27" cottonwood.....2.25 seconds.


----------



## Trx250r180

thing cuts like a processer head


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Dammmm. That was pretty badazz'd! What would a good 500 run a man Dennis?


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> thing cuts like a processer head



Ol' Dennis has forget more about building saw engines than I'll likely ever learn.


----------



## tolman_paul

500cc two stroke dirt bike engines seem to go for a premium because they are no longer made and there really isn't a suitable modern equivalent. Rarely will you see a CR-500 engine go for under $1500, then add all the expen$e of building a saw around the engine.


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> Ol' Dennis has forget more about building saw engines than I'll likely ever learn.





you are both a couple of the greats in my book ,ive read a lot on here in last couple years ,some may not agree with dennis'comments sometimes ,but the guy knows how to make an engine run good, ive read between the lines on some of his remarks ,most of the time he is trying to help but not give his knowledge away for free ,im not leaving out the other greats on this site too ,there are many


----------



## jropo

trx250r180 said:


> you are both a couple of the greats in my book ,ive read a lot on here in last couple years ,some may not agree with dennis'comments sometimes ,but the guy knows how to make an engine run good, ive read between the lines on some of his remarks ,most of the time he is trying to help but not give his knowledge away for free ,im not leaving out the other greats on this site too ,there are many



Thats how I see it also.

Dennis gives advice like an most ol' timers I know. "Hey knuckle head!", "What the ______ are you doing", "Don't snag a ring in big port city" ect. Hahahaha.
Makes you listin to what they have to say, or at least take a second look at what you did.

I think Dennis helps Brad and others here more than most realize.
If no one questions or gives you guff on what you do a window opens up to not push the envlope that you'd have if you had someone on your back all the time.


----------



## blsnelling

jropo said:


> Thats how I see it also.
> 
> Dennis gives advice like an most ol' timers I know. "Hey knuckle head!", "What the ______ are you doing", "Don't snag a ring in big port city" ect. Hahahaha.
> Makes you listin to what they have to say, or at least take a second look at what you did.
> 
> I think Dennis helps Brad and others here more than most realize.
> If no one questions or gives you guff on what you do a window opens up to not push the envlope that you'd have if you had someone on your back all the time.



I'm OK with that, as you will notice that I "like" a lot of his posts. I don't want to go back and rehash it, but last nights comment was *entirely *different.


----------



## Officer's Match

tolman_paul said:


> 500cc two stroke dirt bike engines seem to go for a premium because they are no longer made and there really isn't a suitable modern equivalent. Rarely will you see a CR-500 engine go for under $1500, then add all the expen$e of building a saw around the engine.



Plus the CR500 is a popular transplant into a CR250 chassis.


----------



## Officer's Match

blsnelling said:


> I'm OK with that, as you will notice that I "like" a lot of his posts. I don't want to go back and rehash it, but last nights comment was *entirely *different.



On that I agree, and Brad you know I really like Nik and supported him. That said, if you re-read, Nik did take the first swipe at Dennis, albeit no where near as badly. Difference as I see it is Nik didn't respond in kind, and that's something I respect mightily.


----------



## blsnelling

Officer's Match said:


> Difference as I see it is Nik didn't respond in kind, and that's something I respect mightily.



Nik's nicer than me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Majorpayne

How about those Cubbies?


----------



## Officer's Match

blsnelling said:


> Nik's nicer than me:hmm3grin2orange:



You know that wasn't my point, as it's always harder to take an insult to someone one cares about than to one's self. I was just saying Nik didn't react like most people, and that's good on him.


----------



## blsnelling

Majorpayne said:


> How about those Cubbies?



How 'bout them Reds!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Officer's Match said:


> You know that wasn't my point, as it's always harder to take an insult to someone one cares about than to one's self. I was just saying Nik didn't react like most people, and that's good on him.



He's also smarter than me....smart enough to keep his mouth shut


----------



## FATGUY

Officer's Match said:


> On that I agree, and Brad you know I really like Nik and supported him. That said, if you re-read, *Nik did take the first swipe at Dennis*, albeit no where near as badly. Difference as I see it is Nik didn't respond in kind, and that's something I respect mightily.



That I did.


----------



## Majorpayne

blsnelling said:


> How 'bout them Reds!!!



I am a diehard Cards fan. I always say "How bout them Cubbies" when trying to change the subject.


----------



## Four Paws

How about the saw? 776 posts and we don't even have a running saw, let alone a 'Monster.' Maybe you are holding out for Halloween?


----------



## Metals406

Four Paws said:


> How about the saw? 776 posts and we don't even have a running saw, let alone a 'Monster.' Maybe you are holding out for Halloween?



Holy ballz!!!?? YOU'RE ALIVE!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Metals406

Just a little tidbit with all the race-saw/work-saw banter.

Like old Dennis said earlier, a piped saw can be made to run in big wood. . . In fact, there are quite a few big Huskies currently dumping monsters in AK -- wearing a 2-piece head.

Just because a saw has some aspects traditionally used on a hot cookie cutter, doesn't mean it won't put up with production falling too.

It's all in how you bake the cake. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jropo

blsnelling said:


> I'm OK with that, as you will notice that I "like" a lot of his posts. I don't want to go back and rehash it, but last nights comment was *entirely *different.



Yup, I agree that was WRONG and uncalled for and I would rather read/ talk about saws, but judging by Nik's user name he don't strike me as a self conscious type. And if one wanted to give a dig, well.........



blsnelling said:


> Now THAT'S some real cuttin'! Now that you mention it, I remember seeing a vid where he starts out kneeling on to the log so that he can over buck, then drops to the ground to finish the cut, all without missing a beat



I seen a vid on you tube like that, but the guy was on the right side of the log(in the vid) and when he jumped down from the log, he must of slipped or something, but didn't skip a beat and finished the cut on his stomach. AWESOME only seen it once and I've been looking for since.


----------



## blsnelling

Four Paws said:


> How about the saw? 776 posts and we don't even have a running saw, let alone a 'Monster.' Maybe you are holding out for Halloween?



There have been two different variations running in this thread. There's vids of this saw with a woods ported topend as well as with a 2-piece head and pipe. This is a 3rd iteration with a 1mm over-bored cylinder.


----------



## parrisw

jropo said:


> Yup, I agree that was WRONG and uncalled for and I would rather read/ talk about saws, but judging by Nik's user name he don't strike me as a self conscious type. And if one wanted to give a dig, well.........
> 
> 
> 
> I seen a vid on you tube like that, but the guy was on the right side of the log(in the vid) and when he jumped down from the log, he must of slipped or something, but didn't skip a beat and finished the cut on his stomach. AWESOME only seen it once and I've been looking for since.



The best vid I ever saw was a old Mac cutting a log that big, at least 30" and it goes through it like butter, though the cutter didn't start standing on the log, I've been looking for that vid forever now, and can't find it.


----------



## jropo

parrisw said:


> The best vid I ever saw was a old Mac cutting a log that big, at least 30" and it goes through it like butter, though the cutter didn't start standing on the log, I've been looking for that vid forever now, and can't find it.



I like this one too has some old saws/cars/trucks in it.


[video=youtube_share;M6RQMCEKs44]http://youtu.be/M6RQMCEKs44[/video]


----------



## naturelover

Always wanted to see a 350 banshee made into a chainsaw somehow.....


----------



## blsnelling

naturelover said:


> Always wanted to see a 350 banshee made into a chainsaw somehow.....



I used to ride a fully modified Duncan Racing ported Banshee. Man I loved that thing! I sold it about 8 years ago.


----------



## HELSEL

jropo said:


> I like this one too has some old saws/cars/trucks in it.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;M6RQMCEKs44]http://youtu.be/M6RQMCEKs44[/video]





Thank you, I have most of the original saw
in that video.


----------



## jropo

HELSEL said:


> Thank you, I have most of the original saw
> in that video.



No, Thank You, and who ever decided to film this video.:msp_thumbsup:

Time for a resto!!!! And a updated video.


This one made the decision for me to find a 3120 for you to do when I get the money. 


[video=youtube_share;zsFtECgfjdg]http://youtu.be/zsFtECgfjdg[/video]


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

blsnelling said:


> I used to ride a fully modified Duncan Racing ported Banshee. Man I loved that thing! I sold it about 8 years ago.



You are one brave soul sir, I'm a big Motorsport guy and that's one machine that I wanted no part of. Those things are stupid fast and sound amazing!


----------



## tlandrum

here ya go [video=youtube;JCii4c5BdIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCii4c5BdIE[/video]


----------



## jropo

naturelover said:


> Always wanted to see a 350 banshee made into a chainsaw somehow.....





blsnelling said:


> I used to ride a fully modified Duncan Racing ported Banshee. Man I loved that thing! I sold it about 8 years ago.





mx_racer428 said:


> You are one brave soul sir, I'm a big Motorsport guy and that's one machine that I wanted no part of. Those things are stupid fast and sound amazing!



Yup, Boss had one, it would take some bigggg kahonas to make a saw out of one.


----------



## lmbrman

Four Paws said:


> How about the saw? 776 posts and we don't even have a running saw, let alone a 'Monster.' Maybe you are holding out for Halloween?



it's actually not a monster- maybe a ghost


----------



## jropo

tlandrum said:


> here ya go [video=youtube;JCii4c5BdIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCii4c5BdIE[/video]



:msp_w00t:


----------



## jropo

Here's one of Brads that made me look for a 6401. Not a hot saw but I think its cool.

[video=youtube_share;wz3QSkPgavs]http://youtu.be/wz3QSkPgavs[/video]


----------



## tree monkey

i think brad is hiding his monster under his bed:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

jropo said:


> Here's one of Brads that made me look for a 6401. Not a hot saw but I think its cool.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wz3QSkPgavs]http://youtu.be/wz3QSkPgavs[/video]



Hah hah. I sold that Makita with a stock BB top end to another Aussie AS member. I then fitted the pop up top end on one of my Dolmar 7900's. Still going strong and probably running better now than it was in that video. Great saw and there are faster 7900's out there than that one too  It's done a fair bit of work now - I was felling with it running a 32" bar and non skip semi chisel on the weekend (I also ran a 24" .325" Tsumura with 9 pin). It's still pulling over 200psi warm and would have seen in excess of 600 hours by now. It has not missed a beat.


----------



## FATGUY

jropo said:


> Here's one of Brads that made me look for a 6401. Not a hot saw but I think its cool.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wz3QSkPgavs]http://youtu.be/wz3QSkPgavs[/video]



I remember that day, good times.


----------



## MCW

FATGUY said:


> I remember that day, good times.



Still picking woodchips out of your teeth Nik? Bit careless by Brad on that occasion. It's all fun until someone loses an eye...


----------



## jropo

Looks like Brad needs to port a Scag or an Exmark, or maybe a haymower, your killin' me w/ the lawn situation. Looks like an safety issue.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## FATGUY

jropo said:


> Looks like Brad needs to port a Scag or an Exmark, or maybe a haymower, your killin' me w/ the lawn situation. Looks like an safety issue.:msp_biggrin:



ahhhh, that was my backyard, so, that's on me.... : )


----------



## FATGUY

In an attempt to redeem myself (but mostly to brag) here's my front lawn (pic. taken in late August of this year)


----------



## jropo

:dribble:


FATGUY said:


> In an attempt to redeem myself (but mostly to brag) here's my front lawn (pic. taken in late August of this year)



:dribble:

Nice!


----------



## tolman_paul

I used to love a nice lawn, now I hate them. The thing with Alaska is while a lawn only grows for 4 months, with the midnight sun you still get 12 months worth of growth, or so it seems. So you'll have times when you need to mow it 2-3 times a week. If that's not bad enough, we also get a fair bit of rain in the summer, so you need a weather window when the lawn is dry enough to cut.

Well, after you've had a stretch of wet weather, the last thing you want to do one one of the few sunny days is waste it mowing vs. fishing, hiking, etc.

One of the few saving graces of teenage boys is you can get them to mow the lawn.


----------



## rms61moparman

jropo said:


> Looks like Brad needs to port a Scag or an Exmark, or maybe a haymower, your killin' me w/ the lawn situation. Looks like an safety issue.:msp_biggrin:





I'm sure glad you aren't looking at MY backyard!!!
They'd be having to get you some medical attention!


Mike


----------



## procarbine2k1

rms61moparman said:


> I'm sure glad you aren't looking at MY backyard!!!
> They'd be having to get you some medical attention!
> 
> 
> Mike



Just imagine the fun we would have with a lawn mower GTG. You thought cant racing was fun, how about some side by side push mower action! Wooooo... I think Ill stick with the saws haha.


----------



## Andyshine77

procarbine2k1 said:


> Just imagine the fun we would have with a lawn mower GTG.



I'm in!!! Time to go port my mower....


----------



## rms61moparman

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm in!!! Time to go port my mower....





I figured any mower that cost what that one did would already be ported!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## jropo

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm in!!! Time to go port my mower....



:dribble:


Thats the one that I want!!! But how did you know?

Wow not only are we off topic, we are on a whole different forum.

Hey, Brad can we at least see a pic of the saw strewn across the bench.


----------



## Andyshine77

rms61moparman said:


> I figured any mower that cost what that one did would already be ported!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



You're not kidding!!:msp_smile:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm in!!! Time to go port my mower....



So how do ya drink beer and ride on that thing?


----------



## jropo

Andyshine77 said:


> You're not kidding!!:msp_smile:



Or at least stripe.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jropo

komatsuvarna said:


> So how do ya drink beer and ride on that thing?



Shirt pocket=holder


----------



## Andyshine77

jropo said:


> :dribble:
> 
> 
> Thats the one that I want!!! But how did you know?
> 
> Wow not only are we off topic, we are on a whole different forum.
> 
> Hey, Brad can we at least see a pic of the saw strewn across the bench.



So you have an older stander? I actually want the newer stander X or ZK. The ZK is absurdity fast! With a 62" deck I cut 3 hilly acres with a demo ZK in an easy 20 minutes, with my mower balls to the wall I can mow the same lot in 45 to an hour.


----------



## Andyshine77

jropo said:


> Or at least stripe.:msp_biggrin:



No need for a stripe kit, it does great without.


----------



## Andyshine77

komatsuvarna said:


> So how do ya drink beer and ride on that thing?



I try and wait until I'm done, try is the key word here.:msp_biggrin:

I'm waiting for Brad to come along, he has a nice sit down ZTR, no surprise there lol.


----------



## jropo

Andyshine77 said:


> So you have an older stander? I actually want the newer stander X or ZK. The ZK is absurdity fast! With a 62" deck I cut 3 hilly acres with a demo ZK in an easy 20 minutes, with my mower balls to the wall I can mow the same lot in 45 to an hour.



No, I wish.
I'm sub-contractor, I ride other guys stuff, and I have a few on my own that I do with my home owner stuff.
We have some nice ones that True Green sprays and such that are hilly and I can't stand walk behind stripes.
Them Wrights are "IT" as far as I'm concerned as far as standers go.
My dream garage is a 48, or 52 Wright stander, Scag 60'' rider, Exmark 72. F-250/350 Diesel
As far as Models goes I don't know I see the price and I run.
I have heared that the Husky PZ series are doing well.
I have demoed a new 52 Grandstand and I liked it, but 8k, I had to walk away.


----------



## jropo

Andyshine77 said:


> No need for a stripe kit, it does great without.



Well..........you know how the saying goes.opcorn:


----------



## Andyshine77

jropo said:


> No, I wish.
> I'm sub-contractor, I ride other guys stuff, and I have a few on my own that I do with my home owner stuff.
> We have some nice ones that True Green sprays and such that are hilly and I can't stand walk behind stripes.
> Them Wrights are "IT" as far as I'm concerned as far as standers go.
> My dream garage is a 48, or 52 Wright stander, Scag 60'' rider, Exmark 72. F-250/350 Diesel
> As far as Models goes I don't know I see the price and I run.
> I have heared that the Husky PZ series are doing well.
> I have demoed a new 52 Grandstand and I liked it, but 8k, I had to walk away.



I like the Grandstand's, the early runs had some issues, but nothing big.


----------



## jropo

Do I even want to know how much that Wright ran ya?


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> I try and wait until I'm done, try is the key word here.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'm waiting for Brad to come along, he has a nice sit down ZTR, no surprise there lol.



Believe it or not, I don't have any good pics of it. It's a Simplicity Citation. A wanted a commercial grade mower, but with the smallest deck for a nicer cut. I only have 1 acre. This one has a 48" deck, which I don't believe is available any longer. Zero Turn Mowers from Simplicity


----------



## jropo

Looks like a nice unit. 48 is all I need for my self also. Less trimming.
Is that a stamped deck or fabbed.
How do you like it?


----------



## jropo

I just noticed the coilovers, NICE!!!
Exmarks don't even have them.


----------



## blsnelling

jropo said:


> Looks like a nice unit. 48 is all I need for my self also. Less trimming.
> Is that a stamped deck or fabbed.
> How do you like it?



It's a full commercial unit. Dual pumps and motors with fans, fabbed deck, etc. The only thing it doesn't have the better filter and water cooling.


----------



## blsnelling

jropo said:


> I just noticed the coilovers, NICE!!!
> Exmarks don't even have them.



They're on the front and rear. It's really not an active suspension. The front is still rigit mounted at the front pivot.


----------



## young

since we're talking zeros heres my bucket.


----------



## blsnelling

Scag makes a fantastic mower. Our church has a Tiger Cat which my Dad runs. It's a decade old and has been a great machine.


----------



## jropo

Cool!!!

Thats almost over kill for what you have. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jropo

You guys are killin' me.
Nice Scag!


----------



## jropo

Chainsaws-n-Mowers at the same spot.

Que The Tim Allen grunt. lol


----------



## blsnelling

jropo said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> Thats almost over kill for what you have. :msp_thumbup:



And the problem is?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## young

anyone running G6 blades? i love the set i got on mine.

we all need to take a picture with both saws and mowers together:jester:


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> Scag makes a fantastic mower. Our church has a Tiger Cat which my Dad runs. It's a decade old and has been a great machine.



I feel Scag makes the overall best commercial mowers. The Exmark's may have the best cut quality, but the Scags are close and from what I've seen are more reliable/durable. I bought my Stander to do smaller lots, if I knew I was going to be cutting acres at a time I would have bought a sit down.


----------



## blsnelling

My mower is too filthy for pics, lol.


----------



## jropo

blsnelling said:


> And the problem is?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I like to promote proper and reasonable outdoor power equipment purchases and useage.:msp_w00t:

So when is it getting a V8.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

young said:


> anyone running G6 blades? i love the set i got on mine.
> 
> we all need to take a picture with both saws and mowers together:jester:



Start a thread - Saw plus mower pics :msp_wink:


I'll even get my Johnny deere out for some pics :msp_w00t:


----------



## young

jropo said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> Thats almost over kill for what you have. :msp_thumbup:



this forum is built on overkill. if it aint overkill you aint doing it right.


----------



## young

Andyshine77 said:


> I feel Scag makes the overall best commercial mowers. The Exmark's may have the best cut quality, but the Scags are close and from what I've seen are more reliable/durable. I bought my Stander to do smaller lots, if I knew I was going to be cutting acres at a time I would have bought a sit down.



when i got the tiger cat, i initally was looking at the new v-ride (stander). but after seeing the price, i said no thanks. dealer agreed that if they dropped the price on the standers about a grand they would sell a lot more. and i would have gotten one at that price point.


----------



## Andyshine77

young said:


> anyone running G6 blades? i love the set i got on mine.
> 
> we all need to take a picture with both saws and mowers together:jester:



I've looked into them, but the older wright decks have a somewhat closed off design that chops up everything pretty well. Right now I'm running the stock Wright blades, medium lift. How is the cut quality with the G6? 

This is an old pic, I have quite a few more saws, and a few in this pic are long gone.


----------



## tree monkey




----------



## lmbrman

tree monkey said:


>



what is the topic?


----------



## Andyshine77

lmbrman said:


> what is the topic?



What ever we want!!:jester:


----------



## Officer's Match

Just this year I sold off my 52" Scag walk behind, a dual hydro with a floating deck and jungle wheels and bought a 50" X-Mark Lazer HP sit down zero turn. I actually thought the Scag striped better, but the X-Mark is WAY faster on ground speed. I mow about 5 acres.


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 253574


----------



## young

Andyshine77 said:


> I've looked into them, but the older wright decks have a somewhat closed off design that chops up everything pretty well. Right now I'm running the stock Wright blades, medium lift. How is the cut quality with the G6?
> 
> This is an old pic, I have quite a few more saws, and a few in this pic are long gone.



nice family photo. =)

G6 quality of cut is great. especially if you cut a lot of wet or damp grass. 

preforms very similar to a high lift blade with very fine mulching, without the power load high lift requires or robs from lower power engines.


----------



## OhioGregg

Well, I'm a bit old school. When it comes to mowers & saws. LOL Am partial to conventional style mowers and chainsaws. But, when comes time for a new mower, I think I will step into the world of the zero turn type. Couple older pics of what I use. Got me covered summer & winter. Its ammazing the amount of snow one can move, with that 44" blower, and 20hp Onan.
If I could mount a set of wheels and a seat to my 5200 Poulan, I would.:biggrin:












Gregg,


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Im really old fashion when it comes to mowing my grass.. my lawnmower helps fertilize the lawn as well! Its called a horse!


----------



## jropo

Nice wheel horses.
I have a older one that I'd like to restore some day.
In a way I wish I never even learned how to use a ztr for work. Fly around all day on a 29hp liquid 72'' Exmark where when you get in the right grass, its still falling from the sky when you start your next pass. Then go home and putt around the yard on TSC Husky.
Now I NEED to have 30k worth of stuff to mow my 3-4 yards that I do on my own.

There is a learning curve.
[video=youtube_share;Rt_lrjUi97k]http://youtu.be/Rt_lrjUi97k[/video]


----------



## brokenbudget

all ready for winter:hmm3grin2orange:man what a derail!









sold this a while back. still kicking myself


----------



## jropo

brokenbudget said:


> all ready for winter:hmm3grin2orange:man what a derail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold this a while back. still kicking myself



Them look like good firewood pullers.


----------



## Mastermind

[video=youtube;LfLTYacbAak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfLTYacbAak&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;LfLTYacbAak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfLTYacbAak&feature=player_embedded[/video]





leave randy with some duct tape ,a hammer ,and a torch ............and stuff like this evolves .............


----------



## ChipMonger

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44015

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44017


Come on fellas, go big or go home LMAO. Sorry could'nt resist :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OhioGregg

brokenbudget said:


> all ready for winter:hmm3grin2orange:man what a derail!
> 
> sold this a while back. still kicking myself



I'm REALLY liking the muffler mod on that yellow Wheel Horse!:msp_thumbsup:


Gregg,


----------



## brokenbudget

OhioGregg said:


> I'm REALLY liking the muffler mod on that yellow Wheel Horse!:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Gregg,



thanks!

honda goldwing bage extension muffler:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77

young said:


> nice family photo. =)
> 
> G6 quality of cut is great. especially if you cut a lot of wet or damp grass.
> 
> preforms very similar to a high lift blade with very fine mulching, without the power load high lift requires or robs from lower power engines.



I have a set of ultra high lifts and you're right they rob a ton of power, I may have to get a set of the G's.


----------



## blsnelling

*The 56 mm topend is running*

I posted the details yesterday, HERE. I thought I would continue on with the build in this thread.

It amazes me how these thin rings work. They have almost no tension, yet they seal wonderfully, enough to make >200 PSI compression. Then you have the added benefit of much less drag.


----------



## blsnelling

Both saws are fantastic, and it's hard to pick a winner. The 390 makes a few more RPMs and is faster until the wood gets much bigger. Then, the 2188 has a slight advantage. The 390 feels like more of a hotrod and the 2188 more userfriendly with a slightly wider powerband. I'm very happy with both of them and honestly, can't decide which one I like best. I like the hotrod nature of the 390, but the 2188 is probably a little better choice for my intended long bar use.

[video=youtube_share;CwQghScWyU0]http://youtu.be/CwQghScWyU0[/video]


----------



## parrisw

Looks good. 

The 390 looks better.


----------



## Roll Tide

parrisw said:


> Looks good.
> 
> The 390 looks better.


I agree 390 looks a bit stronger.


----------



## Metals406

That was cool to see Nik run that Jonny, and when he finished, he turn to the camera and had a huge grin on his face.


----------



## jropo

Um, ya them saws sound nasty! I want one. Need one? No. Want one? YES!
What were they wearing?

Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## parrisw

How does the porting line up with each saw?


----------



## blsnelling

jropo said:


> What were they wearing?



32" RSC on the 2188 and 36" RSC on the 390XP. Both were wearing 7-pin rims. I like torque in a worksaw.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> How does the porting line up with each saw?



*390XP*
Exhaust - 97
Transfers - 114/118 staggered
Intake - 84
Blowdown - 17/21
Compression - 190-200 can't remember for sure
Timing advanced 6°
Carb bored 1mm

*2188*
Exhaust - 100
Transfers - 119/121 staggered
Intake - 95
Blowdown - 19/21
Compression - 198
Timing advanced 6°
Carb stock


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> *390XP*
> Exhaust - 97
> Transfers - 114/118 staggered
> Intake - 84
> Blowdown - 17/21
> Compression - 190-200 can't remember for sure
> Timing advanced 6°
> Carb bored 1mm
> 
> *2188*
> Exhaust - 100
> Transfers - 119/121 staggered
> Intake - 95
> Blowdown - 19/21
> Compression - 198
> Timing advanced 6°
> Carb stock



Cool. How do you stagger your transfers? Intake one higher? Like is one trans higher then the other? Or do they slope up from ex to intake? Or vise versa?


----------



## OhioGregg

For what its worth. As a inexperienced ported saw runner, I had the opportunity to run both saws also. I ran them a little earlier in the day. I thought the Husky had the edge. Talking to Nik, he thought the same thing, but others thought the opposite. LOL And I think the stop watch gave the edge to the 2188. Either way..they are darn close, and both a hoot!


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Cool. How do you stagger your transfers? Intake one higher? Like is one trans higher then the other? Or do they slope up from ex to intake? Or vise versa?



One's just higher than the other, not sloped. Actually, I have the exhaust side one's opening up first. That's not the norm, but something another builder suggested trying. It certainly doesn't hurt!


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> One's just higher than the other, not sloped. Actually, I have the exhaust side one's opening up first. That's not the norm, but something another builder suggested trying. It certainly doesn't hurt!



I've never tried it. I've always thought that you'd want the intake side to open last.


----------



## Officer's Match

Looks like a great time. I would have loved to have been there to give my 390 a go, but my daughter was back from college for her birthday.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> I've always thought that you'd want the intake side to open last.



Me too.


----------



## ChipMonger

Both saws scream Brad, nice work. What wood were you cutting, Oak? looks like it to me.


----------



## Andyshine77

I also liked the 390 better than the 2188, but I guess the 2188 had a little more grunt, and after looking at Brad's numbers I can see why. Sure the larger bore may have played a role, but the numbers did the trick IMHO.:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind

Andyshine77 said:


> I also liked the 390 better than the 2188, but I guess the 2188 had a little more grunt, and after looking at Brad's numbers I can see why. Sure the larger bore may have played a role, but the numbers did the trick IMHO.:msp_smile:



You must subscribe to the "less can be more" thinking as well.


----------



## greg409

Loved the video, in spite of what everyone else says, it was blatantly obvious that the Jonsereds was far superior.

This in spite of the fact you tamed it with a 7t sprocket, but that's OK, I like Huskys next, then Partner, then Homelites.

Nice saws, nice videos, 

Thank you Brad,


luck,greg


----------



## blsnelling

I used my lathe and bored out two Tilly HS carbs tonight, one for each of these saws. I'll be bolting them on to see if they still work later in the week.


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> You must subscribe to the "less can be more" thinking as well.



These saws are so close it's not funny. It depends on the wood which one will come out on top.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> These saws are so close it's not funny. It depends on the wood which one will come out on top.



They both look strong.....


----------



## blsnelling

I tried to determine a clear cut winner, and couldn't do it. They just have slightly different "personalities". I think I'm going to leave the pipe and 2-piece head setup at home, and leave both of these setup like they are, only adding the "new" carbs to both of them. I'd like to get more time behind them, as well as some more of you guys opinions. I have a lot of testing and tuning yet to do to the pipe, and don't plan on having that done by then.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> I tried to determine a clear cut winner, and couldn't do it. They just have slightly different "personalities". I think I'm going to leave the pipe and 2-piece head setup at home, and leave both of these setup like they are, only adding the "new" carbs to both of them. I'd like to get more time behind them, as well as some more of you guys opinions. I have a lot of testing and tuning yet to do to the pipe, and don't plan on having that done by then.



I'd say there should be at least a dozen tanks through both then retest.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> I tried to determine a clear cut winner, and couldn't do it. They just have slightly different "personalities". I think I'm going to leave the pipe and 2-piece head setup at home, and leave both of these setup like they are, only adding the "new" carbs to both of them. I'd like to get more time behind them, as well as some more of you guys opinions. I have a lot of testing and tuning yet to do to the pipe, and don't plan on having that done by then.



I'm not sure I'll have anything done for the cant racing. I'll have several work saws though. We shall play.


----------



## Andyshine77

Mastermind said:


> You must subscribe to the "less can be more" thinking as well.



Depends on what you're looking for and the saw. So yes sometimes less is more, other times more is, well a lot more. lol


----------



## SawTroll

greg409 said:


> Loved the video, in spite of what everyone else says, it was blatantly obvious that the Jonsereds was far superior.
> 
> This in spite of the fact you tamed it with a *7t sprocket*, but that's OK, .....



...and likely high rakers....:msp_wink:


----------



## Bill G

blsnelling said:


> These saws are so close it's not funny. It depends on the wood which one will come out on top.




So what GTG are they going to be at??????????


----------



## blsnelling

Both saws are now wearing different carbs, both opened up to .745"/18.9mm. I put the Tilly HS 296A on the 390XP and it runs perfectly. I put the 298A on the 2188 and it just wouldn't run right. This is the same carb that I tried, and then removed from the 395XP I had. I then took the Walbro WJ that had been on the 390XP and bored it to the same .745". It was already at .730" from the work I had done to it by hand. It's now running perfectly as well. The throttle plate is the same size on both carbs, so should flow the same at WOT. I went ahead and bored the WJ from the 2188 and plan to put it on my 372XP.

Both saws seem to be making more RPMs with these "bigger" carbs. Throttle response is still great on both saws. I won't know the full story though until I get them in wood. That's something that's very scarce around here


----------



## blsnelling

Bill G said:


> So what GTG are they going to be at??????????



Wiggs.


----------



## blsnelling

Another update here. Several of us had the opportunity to run both saws at Wigg's GTG yesterday. This time, both saws had the same muffler mod and both had carbs with the same size venturi, although one was a Tilly and one a Walbro. It still amazes me how different the "personalities" are on these two saws! 

While being very close, the 2188BB does have a significant torque advantage and is the stronger saw in in big wood with a long bar. It's powerband is wider, and it's a more user friendly saw. In about 30" wood it was faster than the 395s and 3120 that were there. 

The 390 makes significantly more RPMs. While right on the heels of the 2188 in big wood, it was a blast to cant race with. I've never run a saw/chain combo that was so confidence inspiring and easy to run. I made a two cut run through 12" Yellow Pine in 7.25 seconds. I hate to remove this topend to make room for the piped setup. Does this mean I need a 3rd one of these?:biggrin:


----------



## young

a man can never have enough saw especially if they are 390/2188.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> Another update here. Several of us had the opportunity to run both saws at Wigg's GTG yesterday. This time, both saws had the same muffler mod and both had carbs with the same size venturi, although one was a Tilly and one a Walbro. It still amazes me how different the "personalities" are on these two saws!
> 
> While being very close, the 2188BB does have a significant torque advantage and is the stronger saw in in big wood with a long bar. It's powerband is wider, and it's a more user friendly saw. In about 30" wood it was faster than the 395s and 3120 that were there.
> 
> The 390 makes significantly more RPMs. While right on the heels of the 2188 in big wood, it was a blast to cant race with. I've never run a saw/chain combo that was so confidence inspiring and easy to run. I made a two cut run through 12" Yellow Pine in 7.25 seconds. I hate to remove this topend to make room for the piped setup. Does this mean I need a 3rd one of these?:biggrin:


I don't believe there was a timed run against my 395 LOL. I guess we will save that for another time. I can tell you that thing 390 was a blast to run in the pine cant. I couldn't believe how it went through the wood. It put a smile on my face.


----------



## blsnelling

Did we not run yours again after you put the 8 pin back on it? That's right, you threw your chain didn't you I'm always down for some good friendly competition


----------



## Stihl 041S

blsnelling said:


> Did we not run yours again after you put the 8 pin back on it? That's right, you threw your chain didn't you I'm always down for some good friendly competition



Bradley you be having fun aren't you. 

Sorry I missed the fun. 

See you soon. 

Should I bring a mill for your Alina ???


----------



## Roll Tide

blsnelling said:


> Did we not run yours again after you put the 8 pin back on it? That's right, you threw your chain didn't you I'm always down for some good friendly competition


Yeah a 9 pin and 32"bar wasn't the greatest idea but hell it pulled it good LOL. I had a blast


----------



## Mastermind

I think the 3120 would have been better with an 8......It sure pulls a 9 good though.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I don't think I even ran any of the bigger saws that were there . I did see the BB2188 and Rolltides 395 make a few runs and could tell they were really strong. Without swapping chains out no one would ever know which one is for sure faster though. I had a nice 36'' full comp chain I made up just for this test, but my dumb ass grabbed the 36'' off the roll Oregon square instead of the good one I had filed. That off the roll square really stinks.......I made one cut with the off the roll chain and was like dang is it ever gonna get to the end of the cut!!! Needless to say I put it away pretty fast . 

Next time though.......


----------



## blsnelling

I LOVE the sound of those 395s. It's odd how different they sound than my 2188BB, even though they have the same bore and stroke.


----------



## Roll Tide

The 2188 did have a different sound. Very nice. I do love the way my 395 sounds.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I love the sound of the big bore saws in the woods. Something about the sound of a 90cc saw dogged in a big tree turning 11,000 under load I just like  !


----------



## Officer's Match

komatsuvarna said:


> I love the sound of the big bore saws in the woods. Something about the sound of a 90cc saw dogged in a big tree turning 11,000 under load I just like  !



Oh yeah! Been feelin' that way for thirty years, since Dad bought the 045AV Super in my signature. Dyin' to hear my ported 390XP under load (hurry up bar adaptor!).


----------

